# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2020*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2020
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


*Informação Bacias Hidrográficas (Expandir para ver)*


Spoiler: Lima, Cávado e Ave



*BACIA DO LIMA*

*Alto Lindoso:*









*Touvedo:*











*BACIA DO CAVADO*

*Alto Rabagão:*





*Paradela:*








*Venda Nova:*








*Salamonde:*








*Vilarinho das Furnas:*








*Caniçada:*











*BACIA DO AVE

Guilhofrei:






*





Spoiler: Douro



*BACIA DO DOURO


- AFLUENTES DO RIO DOURO:


Baixo Sabor:*
Cota máxima: 234,0m; V.A.máximo: 1095hm3
*








Tabuaço:








Varosa:








Freigil:*







*
Torrão:










- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:










Bemposta:










Pocinho:










Valeira:










Régua:










Carrapatelo:










Crestuma:







*





Spoiler: Vouga e Mondego



*BACIA DO VOUGA

Ribeiradio:*
Cota máxima: 110,0m; V.A. máximo: 136hm3
*











BACIA DO MONDEGO*

*Caldeirão:*








*Vale Rossim:*





*Lagoa Comprida:*








*Alto Ceira:*





*Fronhas:*









*Aguieira:*








*Raiva:*












Spoiler: Tejo



*BACIA DO TEJO

Santa Luzia:








Cabril:








Bouçã:








Castelo de Bode:










Póvoas e Meadas:








Pracana:*










*Fratel:*








*Belver:*


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Rio Douro gelado perto da cidade de Sória ontem:


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

Rio Douro em Covaleda (Sória) agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

*Visitas ao Castelo de Almourol suspensas por tempo indeterminado*

O município de Vila Nova da Barquinha, em Santarém, informou esta quarta-feira, dia 6 de janeiro, que devido aos elevados caudais que se registam no rio Tejo, e por questões de segurança, estão suspensas por tempo indeterminado as visitas ao Castelo de Almourol.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/sa...VfPC-5J2Xmj7ny5Aj4ENfIGKAPzolN6XXBHdoPfkCFwnc

Todos nós sabemos que os caudais do Tejo, ultimamente tem sido muito interminente, ainda agora a meio de Dezembro, levava um bom caudal, como passado pouco dias, depressa parecia uma ribeira apena, e agora voltou a subir, por ventura também poderá ser o resultado de algum degelo, na zona do Vale do Zezere, desde a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## srr (7 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

resultado de algum degelo, com estas temperaturas ?

O preço da eletricidade é que disparou e Alcântara / Espanha, está a faturar bem.

E as descargas são tão volumosas que nem as 2 barragens portuguesas, conseguem aproveitar ao max a agua que vem de Espanha;

Parte da agua passa nem turbinar - TRISTEZA


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Todos nós sabemos que os caudais do Tejo, ultimamente tem sido muito interminente, ainda agora a meio de Dezembro, levava um bom caudal, como passado pouco dias, depressa parecia uma ribeira apena, e agora voltou a subir, por ventura também poderá ser o resultado de algum degelo, na zona do Vale do Zezere, desde a Serra da Estrela.



Não há degelo porque está tudo congelado.
O que se passa é que, devido ao frio, estamos com elevadíssimos consumos de energia elétrica (tanto em Portugal como em Espanha). Dado que a energia eólica tem sido muito baixa (não tem havido vento) a energia hídrica, assim como a térmica convencional, tem tido um papel determinante na produção de energia. Daí o Tejo ir cheio.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2021 às 12:47)

srr disse:


> resultado de algum degelo, com estas temperaturas ?
> 
> O preço da electricidade é que disparou e Alcantara / Espanha, está a faturar bem.
> 
> ...



Por estes dias, devido ao frio, têm-se batido recordes de consumo de energia eléctrica.
Como a produção de energia eólica tem sido muito baixa, não há existe grandes opções se não recorrer à energia térmica convencional e à energia hídrica.

Alcântara esteve a fazer o seu papel. Nós, do lado de cá, é que não conseguimos aproveitar tudo o que vem de Espanha. Entretanto, ontem a produção em Alcântara diminuiu, e do lado de cá já se conseguiu turbinar toda a água sem a descarregar.

Dia 5 também houve descargas no Douro, nomeadamente da Régua.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

*Barragem do Caia com 42,2% da sua capacidade*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 80 milhões e 150 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 224,65 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 42,2% da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 13 de janeiro.

Nos últimos sete dias, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de 660 mil de metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu sete centímetros.

Rádio Elvas

Vamos ver se na próxima semana volta a chover algo de jeito para entrar água em maior quantidade.


----------



## srr (14 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Em contrapartida em Espanha o Tejo vai "esvaziando";

Alcântara já desceu aos 43% , certamente com grande consumo que se verifica agora em Espanha. 

Estão certos que irá chover muito ainda : muito arriscado entrar no Verão com essa barragem com 
uma quota tão baixa ( mas eles  lá sabem)

Tem sido bom para o Tejo Português, que vai com bom caudal mesmo aqui em Abrantes


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Três vídeos da Albufeira da Cuerda del Pozo (*2.176 ha* ) e do rio Douro (província de Sória) completamente gelados com grande grossura hoje (e há muitos dias):


P.S.:


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

O Douro como um rio "siberiano" perto da cidade de Sória:











Rastos de animais:




















Fonte: Twitter David Ortega.






Fonte: Twitter Marimerin


60 km rio acima:



Dia 9: banho em um buraco feito no rio congelado na cidade de Sória


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

*Volume da Barragem do Caia aumenta 995 mil metros cúbicos*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 81 milhões e 105 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 224,75 metros.

Este volume corresponde a *42,7% da capacidade máxima da barragem*, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 20 de janeiro.

Nos últimos sete dias, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de 955 mil metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu dez centímetros.

Rádio Elvas

Com estes dias de chuva e por consequência, com o aumento do caudal dos cursos de água, vamos ver até onde sobe.


----------



## efcm (21 Jan 2021 às 22:50)

srr disse:


> Em contrapartida em Espanha o Tejo vai "esvaziando";
> 
> Alcântara já desceu aos 43% , certamente com grande consumo que se verifica agora em Espanha.
> 
> ...


Nevou bastante por lá e ainda não houve degelo e vai chover muito até chegar ao verão.

A electricidade também faz muita falta...


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2021 às 14:12)

Tejo em Toledo agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2021 às 19:47)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

*Avis: Descargas da Barragem do Maranhão obrigam a interdição ao trânsito*
Devido à precipitação dos últimos dias, as descargas necessárias na Barragem do Maranhão, no concelho de Avis,  obrigam algumas estradas a serem cortadas ao trânsito.

A autarquia informa que a precipitação que se tem registado ao longo dos últimos dias fez com que as águas da Albufeira do Maranhão atingissem a cota máxima.

Em resposta a este fenómeno, "será necessário efetuar descargas na Barragem do Maranhão," informa a autarquia.

Assim sendo, a Estrada Municipal 501, que liga a Estrada Nacional 370 à localidade de Cabeção, e o Caminho Municipal entre a localidades de Maranhão e Cabeção, encontram-se interditas ao trânsito, devido ao alagamento da Ponte da Ordem e da Ponte de Camões, sobre a Ribeira de Seda, não havendo data prevista para o restabelecimento da circulação naquelas vias. 

Rádio Campanário 

No dia 22, segundo o Snirh, a barragem já estava a 96%.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

joralentejano disse:


> *Avis: Descargas da Barragem do Maranhão obrigam a interdição ao trânsito*
> Devido à precipitação dos últimos dias, as descargas necessárias na Barragem do Maranhão, no concelho de Avis,  obrigam algumas estradas a serem cortadas ao trânsito.
> 
> A autarquia informa que a precipitação que se tem registado ao longo dos últimos dias fez com que as águas da Albufeira do Maranhão atingissem a cota máxima.
> ...



Vinha publicar agora esta notícia! A bacia do Sorraia deve estar bem abastecida.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

então aqui o Sorraia vai subir caudal, a Montargil como está alguém sabe?


----------



## talingas (26 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

david 6 disse:


> então aqui o Sorraia vai subir caudal, a Montargil como está alguém sabe?



Montargil estava no dia 22, nos 89,6%. Passados 4 dias, com alguma precipitação ainda a cair neste intervalo, acredito que esteja perto de uma situação muito semelhante ao Maranhão.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Pelo Norte, Caniçada a descarregar desde ontem, Paradela e Alto Barragão vão enchendo, Salamonde e Venda Nova já cheias.

Torrão descarregou de noite e o Douro vai descarregando...
Vilar a encher..
Aguieira a encher também e a Lagoa Comprida a descarregar, assim como Raiva...

No Zêzere ainda há grande capacidade em Cabril apesar de receber muita água.

Em Espanha Belesar (minho) a reter muita água, Alcântara a receber e turbinar bastante Água, e Ricobayo a receber muita água no Esla, evitando estragos no Douro Português


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

O rio Almonda, na cidade de Torres Novas, leva já um excelente caudal, ambas as fotos, foram tiradas esta tarde, a corrente segue com alguma intensidade, que já arrastou alguns troncos de árvores que ficaram trancados, aqui no açude.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

slbgdt disse:


> Pelo Norte, Caniçada a descarregar desde ontem, Paradela e Alto Barragão vão enchendo, Salamonde e Venda Nova já cheias.
> 
> Torrão descarregou de noite e o Douro vai descarregando...
> Vilar a encher..
> ...



É pena Alto Rabagão ter pouca bombagem. Apesar de estar numa região de muita pluviosidade, demora muito tempo a encher.

A albufeira de Ribeiradio, no Vouga, também já está cheia. No entanto, ontem ainda não tinha feito descargas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

*Barragem do Caia com 48,79% da sua capacidade*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 92 milhões e 625 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 225,97 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 48,79% da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta quarta-feira, dia 27 de janeiro.

Nos últimos sete dias, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de 11 milhões e 520 metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu um metro e 12 centímetros.

Rádio Elvas 

Mais 6% desde a semana passada. A caminho dos 50%...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia com 48,79% da sua capacidade*
> O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 92 milhões e 625 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 225,97 metros.
> 
> Este volume corresponde a 48,79% da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.
> ...



Não está assim muito mal composta e ainda com todo o resto do Inverno e Primavera pela frente!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2021 às 14:23)

MSantos disse:


> Não está assim muito mal composta e ainda com todo o resto do Inverno e Primavera pela frente!


Sem dúvida! O facto de estar prestes a ultrapassar os 50% de capacidade já é muito bom, pois desde 2016 que não atinge esse valor. Certamente que na leitura da próxima semana já os terá alcançado. 
Esperemos que fevereiro seja diferente daquilo que foi nos últimos 2 anos e que continue a chover bem.


----------



## dahon (27 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Aguieira a produzir bem.










Raiva a estabilizar o caudal de saída da Aguieira.









Fronhas também já com um caudal de saída interessante.









No total, com o caudal de saída de Raiva e Fronhas temos em Penacova um caudal de aproximadamente 400 m3/s.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2021 às 18:19)




----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2021 às 22:46)

Rio Vouga, em São Pedro do Sul





https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/3856584511060329/


----------



## trepkos (31 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Alguém sabe como está a barragem do pego do altar em Alcácer do sal? Não tenho conseguido lá ir ver.


----------



## Gates (31 Jan 2021 às 23:25)

Ribeira do Espírito Santo, já muito perto da foz, na praia de Miramar.
Belo caudal.


----------



## talingas (2 Fev 2021 às 01:36)

Barragem do Caia entra em Fevereiro acima dos 50%.

Segundo os dados da _Associação de Beneficiários do Caia:_
01/02/2021
Cota: 226,30 mt
Volume: 96.399.000 m3
Percentagem: 50,74 %


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2021 às 01:54)

talingas disse:


> Barragem do Caia entra em Fevereiro acima dos 50%.
> 
> Segundo os dados da _Associação de Beneficiários do Caia:_
> 01/02/2021
> ...


Por curiosidade, fui pesquisar pelo site da associação e pelos vistos eles colocam dados sobre a situação da barragem com regularidade. Nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça tal coisa. Aliás, nem sabia que a associação tinha uma página.  Tenho-me baseado apenas pela notícia que a rádio Elvas publica todas as semanas derivado da leitura feita às quartas-feiras.
Está num bom caminho e o Rio Caia tem mantido um caudal excelente e estável nestes últimos dias. Se as previsões se concretizarem para os próximos dias, é provável que surjam cheias significativas e a quantidade de água armazenada vai disparar.


----------



## slbgdt (2 Fev 2021 às 16:52)

Entretanto na caniçada...
Foto de Tiago Pereira by Facebook


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2021 às 21:20)

*Barragem do Caia com 51,2% do seu volume*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 97 milhões e 310 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 226,38 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 51,2% da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta terça-feira, dia 2 de fevereiro.

Nos últimos seis dias, desde dia 27 de janeiro, a Barragem do Caia teve um aumento de quatro milhões e 685 metros cúbicos no seu volume e o nível da água subiu 41 centímetros.

Rádio Elvas 

Para comparar com os próximos dias. A associação tem colocado os dados diariamente no site, ultimamente, o que é muito bom.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto na caniçada...
> Foto de Tiago Pereira by Facebook


Muita água a chegar à bacia do Cavado. 
Às 20h, com a Caniçada nos 100%, entravam e saiam 477m3/s da albufeira. Valente cheia!

A montante, a Salamonde estavam a chegar 316m3/s. A cascata do Arado deve estar fenomenal.


----------



## slbgdt (2 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

AnDré disse:


> Muita água a chegar à bacia do Cavado.
> Às 20h, com a Caniçada nos 100%, entravam e saiam 477m3/s da albufeira. Valente cheia!
> 
> A montante, a Salamonde estavam a chegar 316m3/s. A cascata do Arado deve estar fenomenal.



Salamonde entretanto também entrou em descargas..
Paradela e Alto Rabagão ainda com muito espaço.. embora ambas a trabalharem..

Touvedo também já descarrega..
A bacia própria é bastante grande...

Alto Lindoso a receber 451m³ mas tem capacidade..
Alto Rabagão 97m³
Paradela 143m³.

Mais a Norte o rio Minho segue com 1020m³ em Monção, Belesar ainda a 90%


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 22:56)

Mais uma foto com o crédito do Tiago Pereira, desta vez na barragem de Guilhofrei,  Vieira do Minho 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Fev 2021 às 11:17)

Seguem algumas fotos da barragem do Maranhão, Avis, tiradas no final de janeiro. A albufeira já estava cheia e a barragem a fazer descargas. Não sei como estará agora, mas dada a chuva dos últimos dias, o cenário não deve ser muito diferente.


----------



## Thomar (4 Fev 2021 às 15:10)

No passado dia 2 de fevereiro fui a Ponte de Sôr e como tal, passei pelo rio Soraia em Santa Justa e ia bem cheio, na albufeira de Montargil também estava bem cheio.
Não tirei fotos, mas digo-vos que foi um regalo ver pelo menos nessas zonas tudo verdinho!

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2021 às 16:46)

diga-se que isto nem é o cais propriamente dito, é apenas uma zona ainda mais baixa que o próprio cais


----------



## Raposeira (4 Fev 2021 às 17:49)

Por Espanha o Tejo vai enchendo as barragens o degelo a contribuir e bem para estes valores


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2021 às 19:07)

Por Portalegre, Serra de São Mamede, hoje foi dia de espreitar a Barragem da Apartadura. A cota teimava em não chegar ao máximo e então tive de ir ver o que se passava.  Muita água a entrar na barragem, a serra está completamente saturada, toda a precipitação escorre para as bacias hidrográficas, o Caia deverá beneficiar bastante, já que as restantes barragens do distrito estão na cota máxima ou perto disso. Nota de destaque também para a Ribeira de Nisa que ia bem constituída, pena que a barragem da Póvoa e Meadas não tenha actualmente capacidade para encaixar mais de 60%. Peço desde já desculpa pela extensão do post.  

Portanto assim estava a Apartadura... 





















Eis o porquê...







Mais abaixo, dava para ter uma melhor noção da quantidade água a sair na descarga de fundo.













O resultado, foi um Rio Sever que ia selvagem... 


Na Portagem, Marvão...


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2021 às 19:09)

Ainda sobrou tempo para espreitar o açude do Carvalhal, Alvarrões, Marvão, que terá servido em tempos para "enviar" água para a Apartadura, mas que actualmente acaba "apenas" por desaguar no rio Sever...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2021 às 21:01)

A Barragem do Abrilongo também já está completamente cheia.
Foto de Maria João Cainço.





No final de dezembro, quando por lá estive, estava perto:





Entretanto, a Barragem do Caia na leitura de hoje:

Cota: 226,58 mt

Volume: 99.589.000 m3

Percentagem:* 52,42 %
*
Tenho visto alguns comentários sobre o facto de a Barragem estar quase sempre na mesma. É verdade que ao longo dos anos tem havido imenso desperdício e por isso também chegou a valores muito maus. Deve-se reconhecer que a falta de água foi muita, mas o problema não foi apenas esse, mas sim também não a saber poupar melhor, pois nos últimos anos tem saído sempre mais água do que aquela que entra. Nestes dias está e continuará a entrar muita água, mas é de referir que a barragem é extensa e profunda e por isso, não enche de um momento para o outro. Além disso, os seus afluentes não têm capacidade para a encher rapidamente. Já é muito bom estar a mais de metade e ainda estar prevista muita chuva.


----------



## talingas (4 Fev 2021 às 21:10)

joralentejano disse:


> A Barragem do Abrilongo também já está completamente cheia.
> Foto de Maria João Cainço.
> 
> 
> ...



Pena que essa agua não faça um "pequeno" desvio para o Caia antes de entrar no Guadiana...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2021 às 21:21)

talingas disse:


> Pena que essa agua não faça um "pequeno" desvio para o Caia antes de entrar no Guadiana...


Sem dúvida, dava mais uma ajuda.  
Entretanto, há pouco vi um storie no instagram da Barragem do Caia e a estrada que dá acesso à ilha (que se forma quando está mais cheia) já começa a ficar submersa. Normalmente é a partir dos 60% que começa a ter mesmo a forma de ilha e acredito que ao longo do fim de semana se aproxime desse valor.


----------



## efcm (5 Fev 2021 às 01:49)

talingas disse:


> Por Portalegre, Serra de São Mamede, hoje foi dia de espreitar a Barragem da Apartadura. A cota teimava em não chegar ao máximo e então tive de ir ver o que se passava.  Muita água a entrar na barragem, a serra está completamente saturada, toda a precipitação escorre para as bacias hidrográficas, o Caia deverá beneficiar bastante, já que as restantes barragens do distrito estão na cota máxima ou perto disso. Nota de destaque também para a Ribeira de Nisa que ia bem constituída, pena que a barragem da Póvoa e Meadas não tenha actualmente capacidade para encaixar mais de 60%. Peço desde já desculpa pela extensão do post.
> 
> Portanto assim estava a Apartadura...
> 
> ...


Porque é que a barragem de Póvoa e meadas não pode passar dos 60%


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 01:56)

efcm disse:


> Porque é que a barragem de Póvoa e meadas não pode passar dos 60%


Devido ao mau estado do paredão penso.
Lembro-me de se falar nisso e aqui está uma notícia do ano passado acerca do assunto:
https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...eva-a-descargas-na-barragem-de-povoa-e-meadas

Mas o @talingas pode esclarecer melhor a questão.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2021 às 10:40)

Ontem a albufeira do Alqueva acumulou somou 70,42hm3 para os actuais 2922,82hm3. Subiu da cota 145,74 para 146,14m (+40cm).
Ainda tem um longo percurso pela frente até aos 4150hm3 (152m de cota), mas ainda assim, foi muito bom.

Destaque também para o caudal do Guadiana que disparou para os 100m3/s em Pulo do Lobo, e para a precipitação acumulada na estação do Alqueva e da Aldeia da Luz: 43,4mm e 41,2mm respectivamente.

Fonte


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2021 às 10:45)

Alcântara nos 1600 hm3, a subir a bom ritmo! 

O mesmo para o Zêzere, Cabril a ir para os 76%.


----------



## Cesar (5 Fev 2021 às 11:09)

Com tanta chuva vamos ter uma boa capacidade de armazenamento para o Verão.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2021 às 12:32)

Boa subida do armazenamento de água na barragem do Caia:

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 05.02.2021*
Cota: 227,31 mt
Volume: 107.907.000 m3
Percentagem: 56,79 %
Chuva: 27,5 mm
Nota: O valor percentual indicado é calculado em relação à Cota de Descarga (190.000.000 m3).


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2021 às 12:33)

Sistema Aguieira, Raiva e Fronhas.
















A Aguieira continua com produção elevada e desde a semana passada aumentou a capacidade de encaixe de 20% para aproximadamente 30%. Fronhas também aumentou a capacidade de encaixe.
Presumo que tal se deva à previsão de muita precipitação nos próximos dias.

O caudal do Mondego em Penacova para já dentro do normal.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 13:03)

entretanto aqui no Sorraia a Câmara de Coruche já postou isto:

ALERTA
Estradas submersas e com trânsito proibido, devido à subida das águas do Rio Sorraia:





 Estrada de Meias (Coruche)





 CM-H entre Fajarda e Biscainho (Estrada do Rebolo)





 CM-1427 entre Fajarda e Raposeira (Estrada da Amieira)





 Margem esquerda do Rio Sorraia Submersa


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2021 às 15:05)

Tudo a ficar composto, finalmente!


----------



## efcm (5 Fev 2021 às 15:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Devido ao mau estado do paredão penso.
> Lembro-me de se falar nisso e aqui está uma notícia do ano passado acerca do assunto:
> https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...eva-a-descargas-na-barragem-de-povoa-e-meadas
> 
> Mas o @talingas pode esclarecer melhor a questão.


Isso não poderá ser perigoso visto que normalmente os descarregadores de cheia estão situados no topo das barragens.

O descarregador de fundo pode não dar conta do volume de água que está a entrar...


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2021 às 15:49)

O Rio Sorraia em Coruche já alaga as lezírias:


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2021 às 17:15)

Vídeo que mostra a descarga da Barragem do Monte Novo, no concelho de Évora: (Vídeo: Andreia Siquenique)

https://odigital.sapo.pt/wp-content...53_5029271100448482_8956849586302666664_n.mp4


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2021 às 17:32)

Rio Sorraia em leito de cheia:
https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/r...gyioNBd3YtJmmYTHn0A-lVGs4C_2BTJrSRiodknRANl8g


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 18:17)

fui ver ali às duas pontes no vale entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho, o *Rio Sorraia*, ainda não galgou as pontes mas está muito perto e as estradas estão submersas lá ao fundo do vale onde tem uma vala, que é um bracinho do rio:

*Ponte da Amieira:*
















*Ponte do Rebolo:














*


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2021 às 20:40)

efcm disse:


> Porque é que a barragem de Póvoa e meadas não pode passar dos 60%





joralentejano disse:


> Devido ao mau estado do paredão penso.
> Lembro-me de se falar nisso e aqui está uma notícia do ano passado acerca do assunto:
> https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...eva-a-descargas-na-barragem-de-povoa-e-meadas
> 
> Mas o @talingas pode esclarecer melhor a questão.





efcm disse:


> Isso não poderá ser perigoso visto que normalmente os descarregadores de cheia estão situados no topo das barragens.
> 
> O descarregador de fundo pode não dar conta do volume de água que está a entrar...



Bem quase tudo foi dito, a recente noticia da Radio Portalegre confirma isso mesmo. A Barragem da Povoa e Meadas entrou em funcionamento em 1928! E desde aí as intervenções de manutenção, atrevo-me a dizer foram quase exclusivamente cosméticas... Como é de calcular pela idade avançada desta barragem, não dá para comparar a Póvoa com as barragens de hoje em dia no que diz respeito talvez à necessidade de manutenção e restauros. (Não sei se as tecnologias, meios e materiais de construção da altura, ou os recursos económicos destinados à sua construção, não serão também determinantes aqui.) Pelo que este abandono, tem resultado ao longo de tantos anos, em inúmeras rachaduras no paredão principal. As próprias fundações, ou sapatas, da barragem estão muito deterioradas, vê-se agua a jorrar por todo lado. Enfim uma miséria. Por todos estes motivos, é raro ver a Barragem da Póvoa passar dos 60% actualmente. Por uma ou outra vez, todos os anos, e desconheço as razões, ela atinge a sua capacidade máxima e descarrega pelo descarregador de segurança ou superficie... Possivelmente será, lá está, por não ter capacidade através do descarregador de fundo, que tem sido o responsável pela manutenção dos 60% da sua capacidade, agora que a Central Elétrica foi desactivada, e creio já não fará descargas por essa via. Não acho que seja exagero considerar esta Barragem uma bomba relógio, ou pelo menos contar que um dia mais tarde ou mais cedo seja desmantelada. Sem nunca ter cumprido na totalidade o seu 3º objectivo, o aproveitamento turístico. É uma enorme pena o que sinto pela Barragem da Povoa, que em tempos idos, foi a maior barragem construída a sul do Tejo e ainda hoje é um ex-líbris do conselho de Castelo de Vide.


----------



## Gates (6 Fev 2021 às 03:07)

Em Mértola, o Guadiana galgou as margens (notícia JN)


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2021 às 04:18)

outras fotos que achei do Rio Sorraia em Coruche


----------



## slbgdt (6 Fev 2021 às 15:24)

O Douro vai subindo..
Com 1227m³ a entrar no Pocinho..


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2021 às 17:03)

Afinal divulgaram os dados da Barragem referentes a hoje. Que bela subida!! 

Dados da Albufeira do Caia de dia 6 de fevereiro às 15:45h

Cota: 228,28 mt

Volume: 119.578.000 m3

Percentagem: *62,94 %*

Nota: O valor percentual indicado é calculado em relação à Cota de Descarga (190.000.000 m3).


----------



## Walker (6 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

EVOLUÇÃO HÍDRICA - MONTE DA ROCHA
Registo verificado nas últimas 24 horas, como há muitos anos não há memória:
- Volume de água armazenado (6 800 000 m3);
- Altura de água (2,95 m);

Subida de 13% para 20%!!! 

* volume água captado para consumo humano 2020 na ordem de 1 200 000 m3.

"Só" faltam 13,65m, o correspondente a 83 955 000 m3 para atingir o NPA....


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2021 às 17:21)

aqui na Fajarda, a Vala Real, ou como está no papel *Ribeira de Magos*, está com vida:


----------



## Raposeira (6 Fev 2021 às 18:08)

Entretanto por Espanha as barragens do Tejo vão subindo a bom ritmo


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2021 às 18:14)

slbgdt disse:


> O Douro vai subindo..
> Com 1227m³ a entrar no Pocinho..



sim já se nota bem a subida do rio de ontem para hoje. Barragem da Régua já cima dos 1600m3/s


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2021 às 20:52)

Barragem do Caia no bom caminho.
Fotos de Joaquim Candeias tiradas hoje:





Grande parte da estrada que dá acesso à ilha já está submersa.





Para comparação, no final de dezembro estava assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2021 às 21:32)




----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2021 às 13:02)

Câmara de Coruche volta a avisar estradas submersas, hoje acrescentou a ponte da Escusa, o Sorraia deve ter subido mais e já me disseram que a Barragem Montargil está no limite mas ainda nem abriu

ALERTA
Estradas submersas e com trânsito proibido, devido à subida das águas do Rio Sorraia:





 Ponte da Escusa





 Estrada de Meias (Coruche)





 CM-H entre Fajarda e Biscainho (Estrada do Rebolo)





 CM-1427 entre Fajarda e Raposeira (Estrada da Amieira)





 Margem esquerda do Rio Sorraia Submersa


----------



## Raposeira (7 Fev 2021 às 14:06)

david 6 disse:


> Câmara de Coruche volta a avisar estradas submersas, hoje acrescentou a ponte da Escusa, o Sorraia deve ter subido mais e já me disseram que a Barragem Montargil está no limite mas ainda nem abriu
> 
> ALERTA
> Estradas submersas e com trânsito proibido, devido à subida das águas do Rio Sorraia:
> ...




pelo que me disseram só o maranhão estava a descarregar, mas com 1 metro de lamina aberta....


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2021 às 14:33)

Barragem da Régua na tarde de ontem
entretanto hoje o caudal já baixou bastante , praticamente para niveis normais de inverno


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2021 às 18:17)

Confirma se a subida do Rio Sorraia comparado ao último dia, na Ponte do Rebolo está assim (entre Fajarda e Biscainho), não há ponte


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2021 às 18:35)

“Estrada do Campo”, uma estrada agrícola que liga Benavente a Vila Franca de Xira com troços parcialmente submersos.





Fonte:
https://noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt/c...2-pessoas-transportadas-ao-hospital-com-fotos


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2021 às 21:00)

Alcantara (Espanha) continua a subir exponencialmente, quase nos 1800 hm^3!


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2021 às 21:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alcantara (Espanha) continua a subir exponencialmente, quase nos 1800 hm^3!



Pois, mas hoje o Tejo em Abrantes nem corria. Fecharam as barragens, para efeitos de gestão elétrica.


----------



## slbgdt (7 Fev 2021 às 22:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alcantara (Espanha) continua a subir exponencialmente, quase nos 1800 hm^3!



Alcântara nas ultimas 72h encheu 200hm³.
Ricobayo no Esla, afluente do douro, encaixou 106hm³.
Almendra no Tornes, encaixou cerca de 60hm³.

Mesmo assim o Douro voltou a ganhar força e a partir do Pocinho, temos descargas.


----------



## efcm (7 Fev 2021 às 23:58)

srr disse:


> Pois, mas hoje o Tejo em Abrantes nem corria. Fecharam as barragens, para efeitos de gestão elétrica.


Deveria ser obrigatório a fixação de um caudal mínimo diário, para não existir esse abre e fecha barragem, que só dá cabo do ecossistema.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 00:23)

Geopower disse:


> “Estrada do Campo”, uma estrada agrícola que liga Benavente a Vila Franca de Xira com troços parcialmente submersos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claramente alguém que não conhecia o local, viu água pelo meio da roda do todo-o-terreno e avançou. Só dão mais trabalho a quem já tem muito que fazer certamente.


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Fev 2021 às 00:33)

srr disse:


> Pois, mas hoje o Tejo em Abrantes nem corria. Fecharam as barragens, para efeitos de gestão elétrica.


A bem dizer o nosso Tejo nasce na Serra da Estrela com o nome de Zêzere.A montante da Barquinha há um afluente que vem de Espanha com um caudal extremamente irregular e poluído.


efcm disse:


> Deveria ser obrigatório a fixação de um caudal mínimo diário, para não existir esse abre e fecha barragem, que só dá cabo do ecossistema.


Por vezes dou por mim a pensar que o nosso Tejo no fundo nasce na Serra da Estrela com o nome de Zêzere e em Constancia muda de nome ao receber um afluente com caudal irregular e poluído que vem da Extremadura espanhola.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Fev 2021 às 00:38)

efcm disse:


> Deveria ser obrigatório a fixação de um caudal mínimo diário, para não existir esse abre e fecha barragem, que só dá cabo do ecossistema.


Chama-se Caudal Ecológico e do que sei cada vez mais barragens vão sendo intervencionadas com os chamados dispositivos de lançamento de CE


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 09:15)

"Chama-se Caudal Ecológico e do que sei cada vez mais barragens vão sendo intervencionadas com os chamados dispositivos de lançamento de CE;"

O que é esse dispositivo ?


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 09:20)

Já encontrei a resposta ;

https://www.aprh.pt/Hidroenergia2019/docs/JTdH_Oliveira-EPD_Producao.pdf

Mas enquanto não são implementados, manualmente, podem controlar um fluxo minimo ( Mas fazem o contrario; Ora fecham quase tudo ora Abrem á "bruta"

Por exemplo o Tejo de Sábado para Domingo, desceu 20MTS , é insustentável para o ecossistema e certas atividades económicas que
giram nas proximidade das margens do Rio Tejo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2021 às 11:01)

srr disse:


> Já encontrei a resposta ;
> 
> https://www.aprh.pt/Hidroenergia2019/docs/JTdH_Oliveira-EPD_Producao.pdf
> 
> ...



Percebo, mas não concordo na totalidade. Este inverno Alcântara ainda não fez descargas. O "abrir à bruta" não foi mais do que o caudal turbinado para a produção de energia. Como sabemos, a primeira quinzena de Janeiro foi extremamente fria, e houve uma enorme necessidade de se recorrer à energia hídrica para se manter o sistema elétrico em funcionamento.
Agora, com o Tejo espanhol a galgar as margens, Alcântara, que estava a 40%, está a armazenar, e bem, toda essa água. E ainda tem muito espaço!
Se não fosse isso, neste momento estaríamos a assistir a uma boa cheia no Tejo.

De referir ainda que em Constância, o Zezêre tem alimentado bem o Tejo. E a jusante disso, está tudo alagado. Se a isso se juntasse toda a água que está a ser retida em Alcântara, teríamos problemas... 

Em termos de ecossistema, claro que o ideal é termos um rio selvagem, sem barragens. Mas é difícil imaginar atividades económicas junto a um rio, que devido aos períodos de seca cada vez mais extensos, intercalados com chuvas torrenciais, iria ora estar seco, ora estar com cheias enormes que levariam tudo à frente.


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 11:18)

È isso , André, acho que concordamos;

Mais tarde posto duas fotos do Tejo em Abrantes ;

No sábado Cheio de margem a margem,
No Domingo Vazio, como um ribeiro, com o areal todo exposto,
è como o Tarifário Elétrico : Horas de Cheio e Horas de Vazio.

Foi para proteger as populações abaixo de constância ? não acredito.

E se Alcântara encher, eles largam a agua de rajada sem dó nem piedade! è cíclico e histórico


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2021 às 11:24)

Boa recuperação na albufeira do Alqueva! Está agora nos 77%!

Destaque para a evolução dos caudais. 







Houve noticias de cheias no cais de Mértola, com 500m3/s a passar em Paul do Lobo. Agora imaginem se não houvesse Alqueva a fazer bloqueio aos quase 700m3/s que passavam em Monte da Vinha + todos os caudais dos afluentes do Alqueva.
Pontualmente, a Mértola teriam chegado não 500m3/s, mas uns 2000m3/s. 

Já agora, desde 2014 que o Alqueva não atinge a cota dos 150m. (Cota máxima. 152m). Se chegasse a esse valor, era muito bom!


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2021 às 11:41)

srr disse:


> È isso , André, acho que concordamos;
> 
> Mais tarde posto duas fotos do Tejo em Abrantes ;
> 
> ...



Claro que não foi para proteger as populações. Se não fosse esta chuva toda, e dado o que se gastou (água) para a produção de energia em Janeiro, Alcântara estaria vazia. Assim está a recuperar bem para o período seco.
De qualquer forma, não podemos imputar todas as culpas a Espanha.
Pracana está desde Sábado em produção continua. Mas Fratel e Belver só arrancam quando é para turbinar 600m3/s (produção eléctrica). Fora isso, não turbinam nada.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Fev 2021 às 12:18)

srr disse:


> È isso , André, acho que concordamos;
> 
> Mais tarde posto duas fotos do Tejo em Abrantes ;
> 
> ...



Quando fiamos o armazenamento de um dos maiores rios a Espanha, não podemos pedir que andem a nosso gosto.
A única solução era demolir belver e Fratel e contruir um grande armazenamento.
Mas Portugal só quer água a correr sem alagar nada por cá.
Libertam a água que devem libertar pelos acordos e quando precisam de turbinar.

Como foi dito anteriormente o Tejo "nasce" em Constância..
No rio onde temos armazenamento de albufeiras.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Fev 2021 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> Boa recuperação na albufeira do Alqueva! Está agora nos 77%!
> 
> Destaque para a evolução dos caudais.
> 
> ...


Acredito que com mais algumas chuvas previstas estes dias possa chegar mesmo aos 150.0m - para essa cota o volume armazenado é cerca de 3800hm3.
A recuperação é mesmo boa: dia 3 145.74m / dia 4 146.14m / dia 5 - m / dia 6 147.35m / dia 7 147.74m
Passou de 2852,40hm3 par 3223.31hm3 em 96h. Com o NPA aos 152.00m e 4150.00hm3


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 13:06)

slbgdt disse:


> Quando fiamos o armazenamento de um dos maiores rios a Espanha, não podemos pedir que andem a nosso gosto.
> A única solução era demolir belver e Fratel e construir um grande armazenamento.


1 - O Rio Tejo é o maior rio da Península Ibérica, em que 818 km passam em território espanhol e apenas 189 km em território português. Para além disso, é quase impossível armazenar muita água no rio Tejo em Portugal porque as margens não são assim tão ravinosas como do lado espanhol e o rio, quando chega à fronteira portuguesa (na base da barragem de Cedilho), já anda à volta dos 80 metros de altitude em relação ao nível do mar.  A acrescentar a isto tudo vale a pena salientar que, ao contrário do Tejo espanhol, que atravessa zonas bastante despovoadas, o Tejo em Portugal atravessa zonas densamente povoadas e em que algumas casas estão quase ao nível do rio, como Vila Velha de Ródão, Abrantes, Constância, Belver, Amieira do Tejo, etc., já para não falar de ter que se construir um montão de novas estradas, uma nova linha da Beira Baixa (ainda por cima, agora com a abertura da linha de Covilhã à Guarda e da concordância das Beiras, prevista para este mês, esta tornar-se-á fulcral para toda a rede ferroviária nacional) e um montão de novos bairros feitos de raiz. Seria incomparavelmente mais complicado que o Alqueva ou qualquer barragem do Tejo espanhol... 

2 - Os espanhóis usam a água do Tejo não só para abastecer cidades como Madrid mas também para regar todo um império agrícola no deserto do Levante, através dos transvases (a água usada para abastecer as populações vem das centrais de dessalinização). Portugal não tem essa necessidade, pelo menos para já, simplesmente porque o nosso país não tem nenhuma região com clima árido e muito menos a zona do Vale do Tejo, e nem tem tanta agricultura como o Levante (o Alqueva chega e sobra para alimentar os campos agrícolas alentejanos).


----------



## slbgdt (8 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 1 - O Rio Tejo é o maior rio da Península Ibérica, em que 818 km passam em território espanhol e apenas 189 km em território português. Para além disso, é quase impossível armazenar muita água no rio Tejo em Portugal porque as margens não são assim tão ravinosas como do lado espanhol e o rio, quando chega à fronteira portuguesa (na base da barragem de Cedilho), já anda à volta dos 80 metros de altitude em relação ao nível do mar.  A acrescentar a isto tudo vale a pena salientar que, ao contrário do Tejo espanhol, que atravessa zonas bastante despovoadas, o Tejo em Portugal atravessa zonas densamente povoadas e em que algumas casas estão quase ao nível do rio, como Vila Velha de Ródão, Abrantes, Constância, Belver, Amieira do Tejo, etc., já para não falar de ter que se construir um montão de novas estradas, uma nova linha da Beira Baixa (ainda por cima, agora com a abertura da linha de Covilhã à Guarda e da concordância das Beiras, prevista para este mês, esta tornar-se-á fulcral para toda a rede ferroviária nacional) e um montão de novos bairros feitos de raiz. Seria incomparavelmente mais complicado que o Alqueva ou qualquer barragem do Tejo espanhol...
> 
> 2 - Os espanhóis usam a água do Tejo não só para abastecer cidades como Madrid mas também para regar todo um império agrícola no deserto do Levante, através dos transvases (a água usada para abastecer as populações vem das centrais de dessalinização). Portugal não tem essa necessidade, pelo menos para já, simplesmente porque o nosso país não tem nenhuma região com clima árido e muito menos a zona do Vale do Tejo, e nem tem tanta agricultura como o Levante (o Alqueva chega e sobra para alimentar os campos agrícolas alentejanos).



Alto Lindoso, Vilarinho das Furnas, Aguieira, Alqueva por exemplo, não foram feitas sem sacrifícios.
É simples, ou sacrifícios ou um rio Saudável.
O tejo abastece o levante sim, mas na cabeceira do rio, em Buendia e Entrepenas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 13:54)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso, Vilarinho das Furnas, Aguieira, Alqueva por exemplo, não foram feitas sem sacrifícios.


Certo, todas essas barragens foram feitas com sacrifícios, mas nada comparável com o que seria feito numa barragem no Tejo português. Mesmo o majestoso lago de Alqueva apenas submergiu uma aldeia (a da Luz) e parte da Amieira, Vilarinho das Furnas também submergiu uma aldeia, Aguieira também... No entanto, não houve estradas fundamentais ou inteiros caminhos de ferro submersos, como aconteceria no caso do Tejo, e vários bairros debaixo de água também, com muito mais gente que Vilarinho das Furnas ou a Luz, e a aldeia submersa do Alto Lindoso até está do lado espanhol, na Galiza, mas foi só uma. 



slbgdt disse:


> O tejo abastece o levante sim, mas na cabeceira do rio, em Buendia e Entrepenas.


Aí enganas-te profundamente... Existem sim transvases que partem de barragens como Alcântara ou Valdepeñas, que estão longe de estarem na cabeceira do rio.


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 15:25)

""Como foi dito anteriormente o Tejo "nasce" em Constância..
No rio onde temos armazenamento de albufeiras.""

Sendo assim o Tejo devia terminar em constância, e a partir de Constância chamar-se : RIO ZEZERE

O um facto, mudou o curso dos caudais e da história: Há que alterar o Nome

E em lisboa o Rio Tejo chamar-se-á : Rio Zêzere ( era uma guerra, pegada, muita letra de musica ficava desatualizada.)


----------



## talingas (8 Fev 2021 às 15:28)

"A albufeira de Montargil chegou à cota máxima e começou a descarregar."


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2021 às 15:48)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso, Vilarinho das Furnas, Aguieira, Alqueva por exemplo, não foram feitas sem sacrifícios.
> É simples, ou sacrifícios ou um rio Saudável.
> O tejo abastece o levante sim, mas na cabeceira do rio, em Buendia e Entrepenas.



Pelas razões explicadas pelo @"Charneca" Mundial a construção de uma grande barragem e consequente albufeira no Tejo português é completamente incomportável, diria até impossível. Não estamos a falar de deslocalizar uma ou duas aldeias, estamos a falar sedes de concelho com milhares de pessoas. Os contras de qualquer estrutura desse tipo seriam muito piores que eventuais prós. Temos que aceitar que no  Tejo não podemos controlar nada, apenas nos afluentes.


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

Msantos; Claro, nada a fazer;

È como a espuma branca e a agua castanha malcheirosa, que temos que gramar aqui em Abrantes;

Quem já o denunciou oficialmente, foi processado ( e está com graves problemas )


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

O Tejo e o Douro chegam a Portugal já próximos dos 100 m, o declive é baixo no nosso território, mas não percebo do assunto para saber se isso é bom ou mau para barragens


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2021 às 16:07)

N_Fig disse:


> O Tejo e o Douro chegam a Portugal já próximos dos 100 m, o declive é baixo no nosso território, mas não percebo do assunto para saber se isso é bom ou mau para barragens



O Tejo tem um vale muito aberto e com baixas altitudes, qualquer barragem alta implicaria a submersão de áreas enormes com óbvias implicações em todos os níveis. Se por exemplo a Barragem do Fratel tivesse a altura do Alqueva podiam esquecer Vila Velha de Ródão, a Linha da Beira Baixa e milhares de hectares de terrenos agrícolas etc...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 16:07)

srr disse:


> Msantos; Claro, nada a fazer;
> 
> È como a espuma branca e a agua castanha malcheirosa, que temos que gramar aqui em Abrantes;
> 
> Quem já o denunciou oficialmente, foi processado ( e está com graves problemas )


A espuma branca nada tem a ver com Espanha, mas sim com a Celtejo, que está em território português. Mas sim, é verdade que há bastantes esgotos na região de Madrid a deitarem os efluentes para afluentes do rio Tejo e esse é um problema que se conhece há bastantes anos, mas o que é que isso tem a ver com as barragens em si?


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2021 às 16:08)

srr disse:


> Msantos; Claro, nada a fazer;
> 
> È como a espuma branca e a agua castanha malcheirosa, que temos que gramar aqui em Abrantes;
> 
> Quem já o denunciou oficialmente, foi processado ( e está com graves problemas )



Isso é outra história e os culpados presume-se saber quem são...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2021 às 16:14)

MSantos disse:


> O Tejo tem um vale muito aberto e com baixas altitudes. Se por exemplo a Barragem do Fratel tivesse a altura do Alqueva podiam esquecer Vila Velha de Ródão, a Linha da Beira Baixa e milhares de hectares de terrenos agricolas...


Sim, o vale do Tejo é muito mais aberto e largo que o do Douro, apesar de estarem a altitudes semelhantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2021 às 18:53)




----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2021 às 19:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, o vale do Tejo é muito mais aberto e largo que o do Douro, apesar de estarem a altitudes semelhantes


O Vale do Tejo até Abrantes, principalmente, é parecido com o do Douro, ou seja, é rodeado por locais de declive mais acentuado e por isso menos aberto.
De Abrantes até Constância já tem ali umas partes com terreno mais plano, mas ainda existem alguns locais com declive e de Constância para Sul já é só praticamente planície e é exatamente a partir dessa zona que surgem maiores inundações.
O mapa topográfico mostram bem isso:


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2021 às 20:36)

joralentejano disse:


> O Vale do Tejo até Abrantes, principalmente, é parecido com o do Douro, ou seja, é rodeado por locais de declive mais acentuado e por isso menos aberto.
> De Abrantes até Constância já tem ali umas partes com terreno mais plano, mas ainda existem alguns locais com declive e de Constância para Sul já é só praticamente planície e é exatamente a partir dessa zona que surgem maiores inundações.
> O mapa topográfico mostram bem isso:


Certo, mas o vale do Douro é assim estreito praticamente até à foz. Isso vê-se facilmente no https://www.floodmap.net/ (que não sei se é o que estás a usar, mas se não é o formato é semelhante)


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2021 às 21:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Portugal não tem essa necessidade, pelo menos para já, simplesmente porque o nosso país não tem nenhuma região com clima árido e muito menos a zona do Vale do Tejo, e nem tem tanta agricultura como o Levante (o Alqueva chega e sobra para alimentar os campos agrícolas alentejanos).


Não sei se chega e sobra...
Ainda há poucos meses se falou aqui disso. E não faltou quem reclamasse pela água do Alqueva que não chega a todo o lado. Felizmente está a ser um bom ano. Mas se fosse mais um inverno seco, com muitas barragens a 20% e o Alqueva à cota 143m, não ia ser fácil. Mas pronto, toda esta chuva é um alívio, e dá azo a que se estenda ainda mais a área de regadio do Alqueva.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aí enganas-te profundamente... Existem sim transvases que partem de barragens como Alcântara ou Valdepeñas, que estão longe de estarem na cabeceira do rio


 Que caudal é que vai de Alcântara para o Levante?

Mas bom, relativamente ao Tejo, estamos constantemente a imputar culpas a Espanha, mas é do conhecimento de todos que a poluição é bem pior do lado de cá.
E relativamente ao caudal ecológico do Tejo, o Fratel e Belver, apesar de serem barragens de fio de água, têm capacidade suficiente para manter um caudal continuo no Tejo de 50m3/s por 15 dias. Mas o que acontece cá, é o mesmo que acontece do lado de lá. Estas barragens quando turbinam água é 600m3/s para que possam produzir energia. Portanto, não somos diferentes.
E ainda acrescento mais: por uma questão de maximização na produção eléctrica, estas albufeiras não descem dos 80%. Havia de ser bonito a cota baixar para os 15 ou 20% para manter o tal caudal ecológico. Vila Velha de Rodão, e toda a região a montante de Belver, perdia o seu espelho de água, e depois como é que era com as actividades económicas?
Vimos isso em Lentiscais. Uma população indignada por ter perdido a sua albufeira, porque Cedilho largou água para manter o caudal do Tejo.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2021 às 22:40)

AnDré disse:


> Vimos isso em Lentiscais. Uma população indignada por ter perdido a sua albufeira, porque Cedilho largou água para manter o caudal do Tejo.



Tenho ideia que não foi para manter, foi para cumprir à última hora os valores acordados. O ideal seria manter ao longo do tempo um caudal regular.

-----

Por curiosidade, em relação à barragem de Alcântara, quando foi a ultima vez que esteve na cota máxima? 

No dia 2 de Fevereiro estava a 55% apenas, certamente já deve ter subido mais entretanto, mas ainda estará muito longe de estar cheia. 

Em relação ao Zêzere como estão as barragens?


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tenho ideia que não foi para manter, foi para cumprir à última hora os valores acordados. O ideal seria manter ao longo do tempo um caudal regular.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Cabril perto dos 80%, com a chuva prevista para a bacia deve continuar a subir e acho provável atingir pleno armazenamento ainda neste Inverno.

Castelo de Bode é mais díficil de encher, acredito que esteja inferior ao Cabril ainda.


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Pena o Zezere já entrar muito a jusante no Tejo português. . A Ribeira de Pracana , afluente do Ocreza nasce a 20Km da Barragem de Castelo de Bode .Seria muito disparatado uma ligação entre ambos?


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2021 às 08:46)

Luis Martins disse:


> Pena o Zezere já entrar muito a jusante no Tejo português. . A Ribeira de Pracana , afluente do Ocreza nasce a 20Km da Barragem de Castelo de Bode .Seria muito disparatado uma ligação entre ambos?



Qual era o objectivo ?
A pragana, como não tem industria a fazer descargas, até serve para "limpar" o Tejo.


----------



## Raposeira (9 Fev 2021 às 08:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tenho ideia que não foi para manter, foi para cumprir à última hora os valores acordados. O ideal seria manter ao longo do tempo um caudal regular.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...




Alcantara estava 
*(02-02-2021): 1.499hm3  47.44% com uma cota de 196.92 metros 

 hoje as 08.00 estava com  1.887,82 Hm3 59,70 % e uma cota de 202,78 m

ou seja temos 388.82 Hm3 a mais em 7 dias e uma subida no paredão de 5.86 metros numa área inundável de 51916 km2*


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2021 às 09:16)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tenho ideia que não foi para manter, foi para cumprir à última hora os valores acordados. O ideal seria manter ao longo do tempo um caudal regular.



Foram quase 200hm3 em 5 semanas. Se podia ter sido mais espaçado ao longo do tempo, podia. Mas em Setembro o cenário seria sempre este: https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/niveis-de-agua-atingiram-minimos-historicos-no-tejo_v1178866
E lembre-se que foi algo de grande contestação.

Agora imagine-se fazer isso com Fratel, Belver... 

Não se pode ter o melhor de dois mundos. Ou se têm lindas paisagens com espelhos de água e zonas de recreio (secando os rios), ou para manter os caudais, obrigatoriamente as barragens ficam vazias no período seco.


----------



## JCARL (9 Fev 2021 às 09:18)

Luis Martins disse:


> Pena o Zezere já entrar muito a jusante no Tejo português. . A Ribeira de Pracana , afluente do Ocreza nasce a 20Km da Barragem de Castelo de Bode .Seria muito disparatado uma ligação entre ambos?


Não são 20 Km mas sim cerca de 44 km.
Para armazenar a água do Rio Ocresa está prevista (à muitos anos) a Barragem do Alvito, a tão falada que abasteceria o vale do Tejo, etc.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2021 às 09:27)

Entretanto temos um caudal imenso a chegar às barragens do noroeste:
480m3/s a Alto Lindoso (80,3%)
96,3m3/s a Alto Rabagão (68,9%)
140,8m3/s a Paradela (78,8%)
133m3/s a Vilarinho das Furnas (91,1%)

Venda Nova e Salamonde nos 99%, e 327m3/s a chegar à Caniçada (93,1%). Deve estar prestes a começar a descarregar.

Guilhofrei também já descarrega, assim como o Varosa.
Tabuaço está nos 91,8%.

No Douro, à Régua estão a chegar 1400m3/s e a Crestuma perto de 2600m3/s.

No Vouga (Ribeiradio) e no Mondego (Aguieira e em Fronhas) há bastante espaço.

No Tejo, Cabril está nos 80,6%. Mas com a precipitação que está a cair na bacia do Zezêre, o caudal deve começar a subir nas próximas horas.

Pracana está nos 75,6%.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 10:56)

Rio Dão , no concelho de Penalva do Castelo


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 12:45)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto temos um caudal imenso a chegar às barragens do noroeste:
> 480m3/s a Alto Lindoso (80,3%)
> 96,3m3/s a Alto Rabagão (68,9%)
> 140,8m3/s a Paradela (78,8%)
> ...



Entretanto temos 600m³ na Aguieira.
450 m³ no Alto Lindoso.
182m³ no Alto Barragão.
552m³ no Torrão.
108m³ em Vilar.

Pelo andar da coisa, devemos ter descargas em todos os afluentes do Douro.
Em Miragaia já se retira móveis.

Cabril com 80% mas a entrarem 300m³.
Alqueva está agora a levar com a frente que deixou água por todo o lado.
Se não enche este ano...


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2021 às 12:51)

Aguieira a produzir continuamente desde as 15h de ontem, o caudal de saída da Raiva a aumentar e Fronhas também a aumentar o caudal de saída. 
Em Penacova o caudal deverá ser aproximadamente 510 m3/s, em Coimbra deve ser superior devido ao rio Ceira (sem dados).
No entanto ainda há muita capacidade de encaixe, por isso tudo tranquilo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2021 às 14:10)

Torrão já está a descarregar. 500m3/s. E estão a entrar 600m3/s.

Tabuaço está a aguentar. (93,6%). Estão a entrar 130m3/s.

No Porto, já se vê o Douro com uma corrente jeitosa.

À Aguieira já estão a chegar 723m3/s. E a Fronhas 200m3/s.
Mas como ambas as barragens têm bastante capacidade de encaixe, parece estar tudo controlado.

Em Cabril o Zêzere já está a subir. 342m3/s a entrar na albufeira.

Ontem o Alqueva chegou à cota 148m. Faltam 4 metros para ficar no pleno. Mas são 4 metros difíceis de subir. 
Alto Rabagão também, devagarinho, lá vai enchendo.


----------



## Raposeira (9 Fev 2021 às 14:45)

dahon disse:


> Aguieira a produzir continuamente desde as 15h de ontem, o caudal de saída da Raiva a aumentar e Fronhas também a aumentar o caudal de saída.
> Em Penacova o caudal deverá ser aproximadamente 510 m3/s, em Coimbra deve ser superior devido ao rio Ceira (sem dados).
> No entanto ainda há muita capacidade de encaixe, por isso tudo tranquilo.


onde conseguiste sacar os gráficos, antes dava para vermos todas esses dados agora nao?


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2021 às 14:53)

Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer como está a barragem do monte da rocha?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2021 às 15:17)

"O rio Beça vai galgando as suas margens e para já sem estragos. Resignados à sua força, apenas podemos contemplar esta energia da natureza e a riqueza que a região oferece, a água em todo o seu esplendor."


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 15:32)

Em Coimbra, Rio Mondego perto de galgar as margens na zona do parque verde. Caudal do Mondego e do Ceira juntos já deve ser superior a 1200m3/s.


----------



## Alpreade (9 Fev 2021 às 15:51)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tenho ideia que não foi para manter, foi para cumprir à última hora os valores acordados. O ideal seria manter ao longo do tempo um caudal regular.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...





Pedro1993 disse:


> "O rio Beça vai galgando as suas margens e para já sem estragos. Resignados à sua força, apenas podemos contemplar esta energia da natureza e a riqueza que a região oferece, a água em todo o seu esplendor."





António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer como está a barragem do monte da rocha?





António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer como está a barragem do monte da rocha?


Esta manhã estava a 23,9%.
A informação pode ser consultada em https://site.arbcas.pt/


----------



## Alpreade (9 Fev 2021 às 15:53)

Peço desculpa, mas isto não saiu bem. Refiro me à barragem de Monte da Rocha


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2021 às 16:15)

Alpreade disse:


> Esta manhã estava a 23,9%.
> A informação pode ser consultada em https://site.arbcas.pt/


Ok obrigado


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2021 às 17:19)

Maré a baixar e o Douro a descarregar!
Torrão a debitar 900m3/s. A Crestuma estão a chegar 3500m3/s.


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2021 às 18:03)

Raposeira disse:


> onde conseguiste sacar os gráficos, antes dava para vermos todas esses dados agora nao?


Botão direito do rato no símbolo onde supostamente devia estar a imagem e escolher abrir num novo separador.

Continua a aumentar o caudal de entrada na Aguieira.


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2021 às 18:10)

Barragem da Régua já passou os 2200m3/s. Tendência para continuar a subir


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2021 às 18:38)

dahon disse:


> Botão direito do rato no símbolo onde supostamente devia estar a imagem e escolher abrir num novo separador.
> 
> Continua a aumentar o caudal de entrada na Aguieira.


Se a Albufeira chegar aos 100%, o baixo mondego poderá ter problemas?

___

Alcantara do lado espanhol a caminho rápido dos 2000 hm^3, vai ultrapassar o armazanemanto de 2019 e 2020 no mesmo período...


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 18:39)

Baixo Sabor, sem dados desde a sua compra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2021 às 18:55)

*Bacia do Tejo*

Castelo de Bode nos 87%! Cabril nos 82%! E 400 m^3 em ambas, com descargas de 30 m^3.

É quase garantido o Zêzere em pleno armazenamento daqui a uns dias...

Pracana, também descarrega para o Tejo, no Ocreza, a 80% e a receber 300 m^3.

Belver a receber e descarregar 800 m^3/s.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2021 às 19:14)

*Douro (Montante a Jusante)*

Pocinho 1500 m^3/s

Valeira 1800 m^3/s

Régua 2300 m^3/s

Carrapatelo 2700 m^3/s

Crestuma 3800 m^3/s


----------



## nipnip (9 Fev 2021 às 19:26)

Para o douro a APDL publica alguns dados interessantes aqui


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 19:27)

Caniçada e Salamonde


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 19:40)

Santa Luzia também


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2021 às 19:51)

Os dados da Barragem do Caia da leitura feita hoje de manhã:

Cota: 228,80 mt

Volume: 126.650.000 m3

Percentagem: 66,66 %

O caudal do Rio Caia foi aumentando ao longo da manhã e o seu pico foi ao início da tarde.
Já deixei alguns registos no seguimento sul e agora deixo aqui.
Rio Caia mesmo à entrada da barragem. Quando a barragem está cheia, é um espelho de água, pode-se dizer que este local é um "braço" da barragem".










A Ribeira de Algalé desagua mais abaixo deste local. Ia assim na divisão entre o concelho de Elvas e Arronches:





Ribeira do Torrão, junto a Santa Eulália, outro afluente da Barragem:





Como estava muito perto, dei um saltinho à Barragem. Depois comparo da próxima vez que lá for, porque ainda irá subir mais. 




Já tinha comparado, mas agora fica melhor porque as fotos estão tiradas praticamente do mesmo ângulo. 27 de dezembro:





Já estava acima dos 229mt:





Ainda tem de subir pelo menos 3 metros até ao NPA. Não é impossível, bastava mais uma semana chuvosa. Ainda assim, mesmo que não chegue lá, estar assim já é excelente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2021 às 20:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Os dados da Barragem do Caia da leitura feita hoje de manhã:
> 
> Cota: 228,80 mt
> 
> ...



É mesmo muito bom toda esta recuperação das nossas barragens, essas árvores que se vem aí na ilha, se a barragem continuará a subir vão ficar subemersas, não falo, ao nível das copas, mas sim dos seus troncos.
Obrigado pela tua reportagem fotográfica, tão detalhada.


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2021 às 20:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Os dados da Barragem do Caia da leitura feita hoje de manhã:
> 
> Cota: 228,80 mt
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem!!!  Incrível! Nunca tinha visto nem fotos/vídeos nem pessoalmente a entrada da barragem nesta altura do ano. É muita água mesmo. Muito brevemente iremos todos assistir às primeiras descargas do Caia em 10 anos! Mantenho a fé


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

Alpreade disse:


> Esta manhã estava a 23,9%.
> A informação pode ser consultada em https://site.arbcas.pt/



Fui ver o site da Associação dos Regantes do Alto Sado e há que dizê-lo, é informativo, direto e conciso. Nem faltam as fotografias de todos os associados ou os dados históricos circunstanciados. 

Raro de se ver, seja em entidades públicas, seja privadas. Muito bom, obrigado pela dica.


----------



## efcm (9 Fev 2021 às 21:16)

Dados de muitas barragens podem agora ser consultados aqui de forma simples


https://rios.vost.pt/


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2021 às 21:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo muito bom toda esta recuperação das nossas barragens, essas árvores que se vem aí na ilha, se a barragem continuará a subir vão ficar subemersas, não falo, ao nível das copas, mas sim dos seus troncos.
> Obrigado pela tua reportagem fotográfica, tão detalhada.


Muito Obrigado!! 
Quando a barragem está na sua cota máxima, fica mesmo resvés aos troncos das primeiras árvores, mas não chegam a ficar totalmente submersas. Fica exatamente em forma de ilha e bastante bonito. Certamente terá sido propositado quando a barragem foi construída.
Só para se ter uma ideia, deixo esta foto. Aqui não está na cota máxima, mas quase. Penso que seja entre o terreno mais verde o pasto amarelo que fica o limite:







talingas disse:


> Excelente reportagem!!!  Incrível! Nunca tinha visto nem fotos/vídeos nem pessoalmente a entrada da barragem nesta altura do ano. É muita água mesmo. Muito brevemente iremos todos assistir às primeiras descargas do Caia em 10 anos! Mantenho a fé


Muito Obrigado!  Não foi ao vivo, mas foi quase.  Por acaso também nunca tinha ido até esta zona quando há alguma cheia.
As últimas descargas efetuadas foram há quase 7 anos, em março de 2014 penso eu. Até fui ver, mas não sei onde param os registos. 
Tudo dependerá do resto do inverno, vamos ver o que o resto de fevereiro tem para dar e também março, que é um mês de tudo ou nada. Independentemente daquilo que tenhamos, está tudo muito bom.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2021 às 21:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Bacia do Tejo*
> 
> Castelo de Bode nos 87%! Cabril nos 82%! E 400 m^3 em ambas, com descargas de 30 m^3.
> 
> É quase garantido o Zêzere em pleno armazenamento daqui a uns dias....



Notou-se bem o aumento de Castelo do Bode, costumo ver isso por aquele pedaço de terra, que ainda ontem ou anteontem estava totalmente descoberto e hoje estava já assim.


----------



## talingas (9 Fev 2021 às 21:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado!!
> Quando a barragem está na sua cota máxima, fica mesmo resvés aos troncos das primeiras árvores, mas não chegam a ficar totalmente submersas. Fica exatamente em forma de ilha e bastante bonito. Certamente terá sido propositado quando a barragem foi construída.
> Só para se ter uma ideia, deixo esta foto. Aqui não está na cota máxima, mas quase. Penso que seja entre o terreno mais verde o pasto amarelo que fica o limite:
> 
> ...



Sim quanto às ultimas descargas acho que estás certo... Há uns tempos também me dei ao trabalho de andar a ver disso no SNIRH. Sem dúvida já temos aqui muita água! Se este Verão ela se aguentar "tão bem" como no anterior, pode ser que pelo menos para o ano seja quase certo que atinja o NPA.  Eu julgo ter fotos dela em pleno armazenamento algures nos confins de um telemóvel velho, tenho de ver. Mas lembro-me de há uns bons atrás anos se ir com alguma, ou pelo menos mais frequência, ver a "Barragem de Campo Maior", "que já estava a deitar pra fora"...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 21:50)

*Leito dos rios na quota máxima em Anadia (com fotos)*


Ao início da tarde desta terça-feira era este o panorama: o mau tempo não deu tréguas e os rios transbordaram.








O mau tempo que se tem feito sentir nas últimas horas também está a causar alguns constrangimentos no concelho de Anadia.

Embora, a esta hora, não haja registos de inundações, a verdade é que o leito dos rios está na quota máxima e começam a transbordar.

Numa breve deslocação entre Sangalhos e Anadia foi possível captar estas imagens elucidativas das condições meteorológicas adversas que se têm feito sentir.
































Jornal da Bairrada


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 21:54)

*Inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas do concelho de Águeda (com fotos)*


Estão interditas ao trânsito algumas artérias do concelho, já habituais com a subida das águas do Rio Águeda.








A chuva forte que se fez sentir na madrugada e durante o dia de hoje acabou por provocar inúmeras inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas do concelho de Águeda.

A situação acabou por levar à interdição ao trânsito de algumas artérias do concelho, já habituais com a subida do caudal do Rio Águeda, nomeadamente a ligação com a Borralha (no Sardão), ligação entre Casaínho e Espinhel, ligação entre Casal de Álvaro e Espinhel, assim como a ligação da Rua Cabedo e Lencastre a Recardães, pela estrada do campo, entre outras vias que pontualmente ficaram intransitáveis com a subida das águas.

Em declarações ao JB, Jorge Almeida, presidente da Câmara de Águeda, assegura que a situação “não trouxe problemas de maior ao concelho”, considerando ser “normal para o nível de chuva que caiu na madrugada e durante o dia”.

O concelho registou algumas derrocadas, nada de muito substancial, e a inundação temporária de parte da Rua Vasco da Gama, no centro da cidade.



Jorge Almeida acredita que a situação “normalizará nas próximas horas”, uma vez que a chuva abrandou e “o Rio Vouga está a correr dentro das margens, situação favorável ao escoamento da bacia dos Rios Águeda e Cértima”, sublinhou o autarca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













































*Jornal da Bairrada*


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2021 às 21:57)

Estava à procura de informações sobre a barragem de Fagilde, Mas não encontrei nada em concreto. Só esta noticia com um ano.

https://www.estacaodiariajornal.com/municipio-viseu-avanca-obras-na-barragem-fagilde/

Alguém sabe como está a sua cota neste momento e se realmente foi feita alguma obra.

Será que foi feita alguma coisa para melhorar a capacidade desde aquela situação de seca grave que atravessou.


----------



## Gates (9 Fev 2021 às 22:21)

A ver a “ilha” da barragem do Caia, lembrei-me da mítica ilha do Ermal. Será que está inundada?


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 22:37)

Rio Mondego na zona de Penacova











Fotos da Serrana do Mondego


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2021 às 22:43)

A barragem da Régua continua a subir as descargas, de 2200 já vai agora acima dos 2800m3/s.
Se continuar a aumentar descargas durante a noite, amanhã de manhã o já "famoso" café/bar à beira-rio deverá estar debaixo de água, já que tal acontece aos 3500m3/s


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 22:57)

Rio Alva, afluente do Mondego


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

Rio Balsemão em Lamego, afluente do Douro


----------



## slbgdt (9 Fev 2021 às 23:25)

Santa Luzia também



DaniFR disse:


> Em Coimbra, Rio Mondego perto de galgar as margens na zona do parque verde. Caudal do Mondego e do Ceira juntos já deve ser superior a 1200m3/s.



Segundo a CM Coimbra:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2021 às 23:58)

Gates disse:


> A ver a “ilha” da barragem do Caia, lembrei-me da mítica ilha do Ermal. Será que está inundada?


No dia 17 de janeiro ainda não. O satélite desde aí só mostra nuvens


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2021 às 00:40)

ac_cernax disse:


> Estava à procura de informações sobre a barragem de Fagilde, Mas não encontrei nada em concreto. Só esta noticia com um ano.
> 
> https://www.estacaodiariajornal.com/municipio-viseu-avanca-obras-na-barragem-fagilde/
> 
> ...



Que eu saiba nada foi feito. Estava previsto fazer qualquer coisa do descarregador para aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento mas acho que nem isso foi feito.



slbgdt disse:


> Santa Luzia também
> 
> Segundo a CM Coimbra:



O caudal do Mondego está aumentar rapidamente. 
Na Agueira ás 21h estavam a entrar 970 m3/s  e a sair uns normais 450 m3/s. No entanto em Penacova o caudal do rio Mondego depois da foz do Alva já ia com ~629m3/s, em conjunto com o Ceira em Coimbra pode haver alguns transtornos.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Fev 2021 às 00:48)

dahon disse:


> Que eu saiba nada foi feito. Estava previsto fazer qualquer coisa do descarregador para aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento mas acho que nem isso foi feito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto a Aguieira vai recebendo 951m³.
Está a turbinar já há bastantes horas no máximo.
Às 22 teve um pico de entrada na ordem dos 1024m³.
O pior parece já ter passado.
Mas ainda mantém um quarto da capacidade, 100hm³.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2021 às 01:35)

Crestuma *4000 m^3/h* e maré cheia agora.

Agueira tem de continuar a descarregar bem para que não atinga o limite.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2021 às 01:46)

talingas disse:


> Sim quanto às ultimas descargas acho que estás certo... Há uns tempos também me dei ao trabalho de andar a ver disso no SNIRH. Sem dúvida já temos aqui muita água! Se este Verão ela se aguentar "tão bem" como no anterior, pode ser que pelo menos para o ano seja quase certo que atinja o NPA.  Eu julgo ter fotos dela em pleno armazenamento algures nos confins de um telemóvel velho, tenho de ver. Mas lembro-me de há uns bons atrás anos se ir com alguma, ou pelo menos mais frequência, ver a "Barragem de Campo Maior", "que já estava a deitar pra fora"...


Por caso este verão, não perdeu tanta água como em anos anteriores porque devem ter tentado poupar mais. Este ano, como já está mais cheia e garante a campanha de rega normal, deve ser só desperdiçar água novamente.
Sim, já foi mais frequente ver a barragem fazer descargas. De vez em quando lá vinha um ano de seca, como sempre foi normal, mas não constantemente como tem sido nestes últimos anos. No entanto, tal como já disse, o problema da barragem ter atingido valores baixos históricos não foi apenas devido à seca prolongada, mas sim também devido ao desperdício de água para rega no verão como se no inverno tivéssemos sempre muita chuva garantida. A chuva é cada vez mais irregular e portanto deve-se tentar mitigar ao máximo esses efeitos.
Infelizmente, não se tem aprendido muito com isso. Por exemplo, o Alqueva antes deste Outono/Inverno começou a ter um
nível algo baixo, mas mesmo assim já vi uma notícia onde constava que se ia expandir a área de regadio. Enfim, negócios.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2021 às 09:29)

Crestuma aproxima-se dos 5000m3/s.
Webcam no Porto, onde se vê o rio Douro com um grande caudal.

Tabuaço nos 99,7%, deve estar quase a começar a descarregar.
Varosa, chegou a descarregar 300m3s.

Ribeiradio, no Vouga, também já descarrega. 191m3/s. Ainda tem espaço, mas deve ser para ganhar alguma margem para as próximas chuvas.

Aguieira a aguentar bem os 800m3/s a montante. Caudal de saída constante nos 500m3/s e ainda com bastante espaço. (77,4%)
O mesmo com Fronhas. Estão a cumprir bem a sua função de proteção de cheias.

Pracana (89,1%) e Cabril (84,9%) também aguentaram sem descarregar.


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2021 às 09:32)

Tal como disse ontem à noite, a continuarem a subir as descargas, hoje o café no cais já estaria tapado.. E já está! 
Barragem da Régua acima dos 3700m3/s













Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2021 às 10:19)




----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2021 às 11:29)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1767871643391331&id=136164599895385

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

O Douro já baixou durante a manhã cerca de 30cm,o teto do café já está descoberto de novo como se pode ver também nas imagens da Cmtv

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (10 Fev 2021 às 12:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> A barragem da Bouçã já está assim esta manhã.
> 
> A barragem do Cabril certamente começou a descarregar, e bem, para já estar assim a cair a água na  Bouçã de uma ponta à outra.
> 
> ...



Às 10 da manhã só entravam 112m³ e saiam 104.
Não tenho certeza que seja de hoje.
Cabril ainda tem algum encaixe apesar da força do Zêzere


----------



## slbgdt (10 Fev 2021 às 12:14)

AnDré disse:


> Crestuma aproxima-se dos 5000m3/s.
> Webcam no Porto, onde se vê o rio Douro com um grande caudal.
> 
> Tabuaço nos 99,7%, deve estar quase a começar a descarregar.
> ...



Entretanto Vilar/Tabuaço já descarrega.

O Alqueva fechou o dia de ontem a 148.53, foram 100 hm³ a mais em 24h.

Hoje sem chuva e por isso a situação a ficar mais calma.

Aguieira a turbinar no máximo e a reter o excesso de água recebida.


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2021 às 12:28)

Ontem à noite lá mergulhei no mar de dados do SNIRH e encontrei dados do Rio Ceira.
Não é perfeito, pois entre esta estação e a foz no mondego ainda desagua o Rio Corvo no Rio Ceira, mas já é melhor do que nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2021 às 12:54)

Isto foi o que ouvi, nas notícias, esta manhã na RTP1, as portagens abertas, por norma costumam descarregar muita água.


----------



## efcm (10 Fev 2021 às 13:19)

E devagarinho a Barragem do monte da rocha vai enchendo segue com 24,4%

https://site.arbcas.pt/index.php/pages/stats-atuais


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2021 às 13:23)




----------



## Northern Lights (10 Fev 2021 às 14:04)

Alguém sabe como está o Rio LIma?
Pelo que vejo em Lindoso, a coisa deve estar a piorar por lá...


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2021 às 14:26)

Northern Lights disse:


> Alguém sabe como está o Rio LIma?
> Pelo que vejo em Lindoso, a coisa deve estar a piorar por lá...



Está tranquilo.
A albufeira está a 85,3%. O caudal de entrada já está nos 115m3/s. 
Touvedo está a descarregar, mas nada de especial: 169m3/s.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Fev 2021 às 15:47)

A imagem que partilhei aqui no forum de manhã não me parece actual, foi partilhada hoje no facebook mas será de outro ano. Fui verificar in loco e estava assim à pouco a barragem da Bouçã.


----------



## tomalino (10 Fev 2021 às 17:01)

Barragem da Foz do Sabor a descarregar, fotografia do meu Pai:






Junto à Foz do Sabor não se pode atravessar de carro. Fotografia e vídeo retirados da página Amigos da Foz do Sabor:


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

O douro vai cheio mas tranquilo, na senhora do salto tambem idem aspas, já houve um ano que fora lá e a água quase batia na ponte 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (10 Fev 2021 às 17:38)

Daivões, o túnel de derivação não é suficiente 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/386168711847871/permalink/1100800763717992/


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Alcantara do lado espanhol acima dos 2000 hm^3, praticamente 66% cheia.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 18:20)

*Rio Sorraia*, entre Fajarda e Biscainho na Ponte do Rebolo, mais cheio ainda, já estava sobre a ponte antes e agora ainda subiu mais






















*Ribeira de Magos*, no vale que divide a Fajarda em dois, muito mais cheia comparado à última vez, já mesmo no limite máxima nesta zona


----------



## Mr.Jones (10 Fev 2021 às 19:20)

Passei esta tarde pela Barragem de Santa Clara, apesar de ter recuperado um pouquinho com as últimas chuvas , encontra-se ainda muito longe da capacidade máxima:




Há já muitos anos que a água não chega ao poço de descarga, penso que a última vez terá sido em 2010 (sem certeza )














Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2021 às 19:40)

Não sei se já é de conhecimento geral, mas existe uma secção do site da VOST que tem ligações diretas e atualizadas para os gráficos da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente: https://rios.vost.pt


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 19:40)

um video aqui da cheia do Rio Sorraia


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2021 às 19:59)

Ponto de situação do Mondego.
Raiva 575 m3/s






Fronhas 108 m3/s





Rio Ceira ~65 m3/s





Portanto, o caudal na ponte do Açude Coimbra será de ~748 m3/s, sem contar com um afluente do rio Ceira.

Por falar em Ponte do Açude desde o final do ano passado que não há dados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2021 às 22:04)

O Mondego parece aguentar-se, acho que não devem haver problemas com mais dois dias de chuva.

A bacia do Tejo, com um maior armazenamento demora mais a responder, por outro lado a chegar ao limite, ambas dos Zêzere acima dos 88%, Ocreza nos 91%, de Espanha chegam 800 m^3/s hoje. Caudal no Almoroul pode muito bem disparar a qualquer momento nos próximos dias, mas deverão ser valores de cheia habituais.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 23:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isto foi o que ouvi, nas notícias, esta manhã na RTP1, as portagens abertas, por norma costumam descarregar muita água.



Mete nos "Tesourinhos deprimentes"...


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2021 às 09:41)

Desde ontem à noite até agora, a barragem.da Régua desceu dos 3200 para os 1800m3/, e como tal o Douro hoje está bem mais baixo em relação a ontem 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2021 às 11:04)

ac_cernax disse:


> A imagem que partilhei aqui no forum de manhã não me parece actual, foi partilhada hoje no facebook mas será de outro ano. Fui verificar in loco e estava assim à pouco a barragem da Bouçã.


Boas fotos!!

O caudal de Cabril a turbinar a 100% é mais ou menos o caudal da Bouçã também a turbinar a 100%.
O excedente que sai em descarga superficial corresponde aos afluentes da Bouçã. 
Por exemplo, Cabril está há várias horas a turbinar 106m3/s. Mas à Bouçã estão a chegar cerca de 130m3/s.

A previsão é de chuva para o final do dia. Cabril está nos 88,4%. Deve aguentar sem descarregar.
Pracana aguentou. Está nos 92%, e neste momento o caudal de entrada já é igual ao caudal turbinado.

Do lado espanhol Alcantara continua a subir, bloqueando os cerca de 1700m3/s que chegam à albufeira. Já vai em 67,5%. Para os próximos dias não está prevista grande chuva para a bacia do Tejo espanhol, por isso o caudal deverá começar a descer.
Depois da vaga de frio de Janeiro que obrigou à enorme produção de energia através dos recursos hídricos, toda esta água está a ser uma bênção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2021 às 11:19)




----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2021 às 12:16)

Bacia do Tejo de facto deve aguentar-se sem descarregar nada. Pode ir lentamente fazer descargas ganhando espaço nos próximos dias sem chuva para um próximo evento. Do lado espanhol (díria mais da Iberdrola ) dúvido que larguem alguma coisa...


----------



## slbgdt (11 Fev 2021 às 12:47)

Foz Tua..
O problema de albufeiras com pouco armazenamento útil


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2021 às 13:00)

slbgdt disse:


> Foz Tua..
> O problema de albufeiras com pouco armazenamento útil


Quantos MW estará a produzir?


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2021 às 13:15)

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira do Caia - 11.02.2021*

Cota: 229,55 mts 

Volume: 136.850.000 m3 

Percentagem: 72,03 % 

Nota: O valor percentual indicado é calculado em relação à Cota de Descarga (190.000.000 m3).


----------



## slbgdt (11 Fev 2021 às 13:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quantos MW estará a produzir?



255 Mwh, e turbina 310m³ por segundo


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2021 às 14:13)

Apesar de tudo, o sudoeste do país ainda continua com alguns armazenamentos bastante baixos.







Crestuma ontem descarregou 302,98hm3.
O suficiente para encher toda a bacia do Sado.


----------



## efcm (11 Fev 2021 às 15:06)

Temos que começar a pensar fazer transvases como os espanhóis...

No norte estamos a "mandar" água fora, no sul temos barragens abaixo dos 25%...


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2021 às 15:06)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de tudo, o sudoeste do país ainda continua com alguns armazenamentos bastante baixos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumindo... Apesar de estarmos fora da seca meteorológica, o deficit em água era tão grande, que para repor os níveis das barragens da bacia do Sado (para um patamar aceitável) a chuva tem que continuar a cair.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2021 às 15:18)

*6 anos após a inauguração, Barragem de Veiros regista o primeiro enchimento e já está a descarregar*
Inaugurada em maio de 2015 a Barragem de Veiros, no concelho de Estremoz, começou hoje a fazer descargas pela primeira vez, o que significa que atingiu a sua cota máxima.

A Barragem de Veiros tem uma capacidade de armazenamento de 8,8 milhões de m3 de água, tendo atingido praticamente a sua cota máxima nas últimas horas, depois da chuva intensa registada nos últimos dias.

Segundo os dados disponibilizados pela Associação Beneficiários do Perímetro de Rega de Veiros, no dia de ontem a albufeira estava na cota 268,92, ou seja, tinha armazenado 98% da sua capacidade.

Já esta manhã, o Presidente da Associação, José Nuno Pereira revelou que a albufeira começou a descarregar.

Recorde-se que a albufeira da Barragem de Veiros permite o armazenamento de água para utilização no regadio de uma área superior a 1.100 hectares de solos, localizados na freguesia de Veiros (Estremoz) e no concelho vizinho de Monforte.

O Digital 

Mais uma situação que reflete bem como os últimos invernos têm sido. A Barragem não é grande, mas ainda nunca tinha enchido.


----------



## talingas (11 Fev 2021 às 15:23)

efcm disse:


> Temos que começar a pensar fazer transvases como os espanhóis...
> 
> No norte estamos a "mandar" água fora, no sul temos barragens abaixo dos 25%...



Penso constantemente nisso ao ver as barragens do norte em descargas. Ou os rios e ribeiras que correm livremente sem se poder aproveitar toda aquela água. Será exequível a construção de transvases até às albufeiras mais a sul do país?


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 16:22)

talingas disse:


> Penso constantemente nisso ao ver as barragens do norte em descargas. Ou os rios e ribeiras que correm livremente sem se poder aproveitar toda aquela água. Será exequível a construção de transvases até às albufeiras mais a sul do país?



Penso que nem precisava de ser uma conduta de grande calibre, talvez ajudasse também um sistema de condutas de pequeno calibre ligando as numerosas albufeiras a sul do Tejo. Mas tudo depende da rentabilidade de tais projectos tendo em vista a produtividade agrícola conseguida. Os extensos e intensos verões alentejanos nunca deixarão de o ser.


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2021 às 17:23)

Actualmente já existem transvases entre bacias hidrográficas em Portugal. O sistema de regadio do Alqueva transporta a água captada na albufeira de Alqueva (Guadiana) para algumas albufeiras na bacia do Sado (Alvito, Pisão).

Transportar água desde as bacias hidrográficas do Norte até às que geralmente mais necessitam (Sado, Mira e Ribeiras do Algarve) seria uma obra faraónica com centenas de quilómetros de adução. Não creio que o investimento actualmente compense, acho que o futuro do abastecimento a estas bacias hidrográficas será a dessalinização da água do mar, quando esta tecnologia tiver o rendimento que a torna viável.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2021 às 17:38)

Perigo de inundações em Coimbra onde o caudal do Rio Mondego no Açude-Ponte de está a debitar 1000 m3/s, com tendência para aumentar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

efcm disse:


> Temos que começar a pensar fazer transvases como os espanhóis...
> 
> No norte estamos a "mandar" água fora, no sul temos barragens abaixo dos 25%...





talingas disse:


> Penso constantemente nisso ao ver as barragens do norte em descargas. Ou os rios e ribeiras que correm livremente sem se poder aproveitar toda aquela água. Será exequível a construção de transvases até às albufeiras mais a sul do país?


Outra vez feijão com arroz? Eu já nem sei quantas vezes é que falei neste assunto aqui neste tópico. Mas cá vai novamente... 

Os transvases em Espanha têm uma longa história e, ao contrário do que se pensa, não ligam todo o país, ligam as bacias do Tejo, Guadiana e Segura aos enormes campos de cultivo no Levante. Aquela zona de Espanha é diferente do que temos em Portugal, porque há literalmente serras com neve e gelo em grande parte do inverno, a lançar metros e metros cúbicos de água para vários dos maiores rios da Península, ao lado de zonas áridas, relativamente planas e com um clima ameno, capazes de acolher grandes culturas se tiverem água. Então, um dos grandes projetos de Franco para desenvolver todo o Levante foi exatamente fazendo esses transvases. Hoje em dia, os transvases não são só uma mania deles: são literalmente o motor de desenvolvimento do país. Se não fossem os transvases, grande parte da agricultura que eles têm desaparecia, cidades como Múrcia, que estão um pouco longe da costa, ficariam sem água potável, e muito do turismo na região poderia ser incrivelmente afetado (e estamos a falar da região onde está Benidorm, por exemplo, bem como de 3.391.139 habitantes, 7% da população espanhola). 

Em Portugal, a situação é muito distinta. O Alentejo não tem grandes serras ao lado com neve e que abastecem rios grandes, nem o Algarve é uma região árida. Ambas as regiões são muito mais agrestes ao nível da meteorologia e os solos são muito menos férteis. Para além disso, o Rio Tejo em Portugal, como já foi falado aqui, é um rio muito plano e muito urbanizado, sendo impossível construir uma barragem deste lado da fronteira no rio, e existe uma enormíssima barreira na região Centro, a Cordilheira Central, mais conhecida por cá de Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Em Espanha também existe essa cordilheira, só que os transvases foram todos construídos a sul dela: regiões como a Galiza ou Castela não têm quaisquer transvases, mas também não necessitam. 

Em suma, construir um sistema de transvases por cá seria algo monstruosamente caro e nem vale a pena pensar no assunto...


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2021 às 21:02)

Antes de transvases e dessalinização, ainda há muita margem no uso eficiente da água. Há muito desperdício de água neste país.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

em Portugal só a terça parte mais a Sul tem um problema de água e nunca se pensou em acatar o problema porque também até aqui - um anos melhores outros piores - sempre choveu o suficiente mesmo no Sul. E ainda para mais o Alqueva ia, supostamente, resolver muita coisa....Parece-me é que a situação se vai alterar nos anos vindouros , as secas podem vir a ser mais intensas e longas. Em Espanha já se lida ha mais anos com a seca e a falta de água constante, sobretudo no tal Levante que aqui se fala que atravessou secas históricas nos anos 50 e 70.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

jamestorm disse:


> em Portugal só a terça parte mais a Sul tem um problema de água e nunca se pensou em acatar o problema porque também até aqui - um anos melhores outros piores - sempre choveu o suficiente mesmo no Sul. E ainda para mais o Alqueva ia, supostamente, resolver muita coisa....Parece-me é que a situação se vai alterar nos anos vindouros , as secas podem vir a ser mais intensas e longas. Em Espanha já se lida ha mais anos com a seca e a falta de água constante, sobretudo no tal Levante que aqui se fala que atravessou secas históricas nos anos 50 e 70.


Tal como já se referiu aqui, o problema das barragens do Sul não é só as secas. Sai muita água durante o verão para sustentar culturas intensivas que não têm limites e depois no inverno já nunca é garantido que as barragens voltem a ficar abastecidas. Até pode vir uma semana ou outra de muita chuva que encha os cursos de água, mas para barragens extensas como as do Sul e se estiverem com valores críticos, é uma gota de água num oceano se chover por pouco tempo. O Alqueva dava para muita coisa se não tivesse rodeado de olivais intensivos e ainda estarem a pensar em expandir mais isso. Tem-se tido sorte nos últimos anos a primavera ajudar um pouco a aliviar situação.
O Levante Espanhol sempre teve um clima assim e penso que já tenha centrais de dessalinização para mitigar a falta de água, no entanto, como já aqui foi referido, há muita água do Tejo que é desviada para o sudeste de Espanha para sustentar a enorme quantidade de culturas que por lá existe. Um artigo sobre essa situação: https://www.wort.lu/pt/sociedade/um-enorme-desvio-de-gua-5f6c96ffde135b923628fe30
Infelizmente o problema do Tejo não está só nas barragens.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

joralentejano disse:


> ... há muita água do Tejo que é desviada para o sudeste de Espanha para sustentar a enorme quantidade de culturas que por lá existe...


Ainda neste último verão a informação que recebemos é que o Tejo português apenas recebia 10% da água do Tejo espanhol, os restantes 90% da água era desviada para o sudeste de Espanha.
A maior parte da água que chegava a Portugal era oriunda do grande afluente (não sei precisar o nome) do Tejo, vindo da região da Grande Madrid, em que o grosso das águas tinham origem das ETARs de Madrid.
Um problema amplificado para a deterioração da qualidade da água, profundamente pior após as descargas industriais em terras portuguesas.
Com secas marcadas o Tejo em Portugal corre mesmo grande risco de ser um rio morto em termos ambientais.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda neste último verão a informação que recebemos é que o Tejo português apenas recebia 10% da água do Tejo espanhol, os restantes 90% da água era desviada para o sudeste de Espanha.
> A maior parte da água que chegava a Portugal era oriunda do grande afluente (não sei precisar o nome) do Tejo, vindo da região da Grande Madrid, em que o grosso das águas tinham origem das ETARs de Madrid.
> Um problema amplificado para a deterioração da qualidade da água, profundamente pior após as descargas industriais em terras portuguesas.
> Com secas marcadas o Tejo em Portugal corre mesmo grande risco de ser um rio morto em termos ambientais.


Esse afluente deve ser o Rio Jarama. Pois, pouca água oriunda da nascente do Tejo deve chegar a terras portuguesas e com as secas ainda pior. Aquilo que lhe vai valendo por cá é o rio Zêzere.
Tal situação não deve acontecer só com o Tejo, certamente que com o Guadiana acontece o mesmo, ainda por cima está mais perto do Sudeste espanhol...


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2021 às 23:03)

A industria do papel tem uma grande parte dessa responsabilidade, infelizmente muita gente (imensa!) depende dessa mesma industria...mas chega a ser de grande egoísmo que se esteja a matar um rio assim, tanta gente que teve de deixar de pescar no Tejo à conta disso..
Espanha pode dar um empurrão, mas são mesmo os tugas a darem a estucada final. Se é para isto, deixem lá os espanhóis ficarem com 90% da água para as suas culturas. 



Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda neste último verão a informação que recebemos é que o Tejo português apenas recebia 10% da água do Tejo espanhol, os restantes 90% da água era desviada para o sudeste de Espanha.
> A maior parte da água que chegava a Portugal era oriunda do grande afluente (não sei precisar o nome) do Tejo, vindo da região da Grande Madrid, em que o grosso das águas tinham origem das ETARs de Madrid.
> Um problema amplificado para a deterioração da qualidade da água, profundamente pior após as descargas industriais em terras portuguesas.
> Com secas marcadas o Tejo em Portugal corre mesmo grande risco de ser um rio morto em termos ambientais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 23:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Esse afluente deve ser o Rio Jarama. Pois, pouca água oriunda da nascente do Tejo deve chegar a terras portuguesas e com as secas ainda pior. Aquilo que lhe vai valendo por cá é o rio Zêzere.
> Tal situação não deve acontecer só com o Tejo, *certamente que com o Guadiana acontece o mesmo*, ainda por cima está mais perto do Sudeste espanhol...


Acontece sim... Existem vários canais que desviam a água duma zona pantanosa chamada Tablas de Damiel, aonde o Guadiana recebe muita água. É também um ecossistema importantíssimo para a região, pois historicamente era a única fonte de água em quilómetros e quilómetros de planalto infértil (Meseta). 
Hoje em dia, toda a zona enfrenta um enormíssimo desastre ecológico, em que só uma pequena parte está preservada simplesmente porque foi transformada em zona turística, com passadiços e zonas de observação:
https://elpais.com/clima-y-medio-ambiente/2020-12-05/vida-y-muerte-en-las-tablas-de-daimiel.html

Aliás, diria que uma das causas para a diminuição do caudal do Guadiana ao longo dos anos é exatamente a diminuição da área deste pântano. É que, com menos água a ser armazenada por lá e uma outra grande parte presa em barragens da Estremadura (estas não estão ligadas a transvases, mas também têm como objetivo abastecer as culturas que existem no Vale do Guadiana de Mérida a Badajoz), é óbvio que muito menos água chega ao Alqueva.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2021 às 00:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acontece sim... Existem vários canais que desviam a água duma zona pantanosa chamada Tablas de Damiel, aonde o Guadiana recebe muita água. É também um ecossistema importantíssimo para a região, pois historicamente era a única fonte de água em quilómetros e quilómetros de planalto infértil (Meseta).
> Hoje em dia, toda a zona enfrenta um enormíssimo desastre ecológico, em que só uma pequena parte está preservada simplesmente porque foi transformada em zona turística, com passadiços e zonas de observação:
> https://elpais.com/clima-y-medio-ambiente/2020-12-05/vida-y-muerte-en-las-tablas-de-daimiel.html
> 
> Aliás, diria que uma das causas para a diminuição do caudal do Guadiana ao longo dos anos é exatamente a diminuição da área deste pântano. É que, com menos água a ser armazenada por lá e uma outra grande parte presa em barragens da Estremadura (estas não estão ligadas a transvases, mas também têm como objetivo abastecer as culturas que existem no Vale do Guadiana de Mérida a Badajoz), é óbvio que muito menos água chega ao Alqueva.


Pois, era de estranhar se não acontecesse. Destes maiores rios que Portugal e Espanha "partilham", apenas o Douro poderá não ter tantas situações de desvios, até porque a zona que atravessa não é tão favorável a criação de culturas, visto ser mais montanhosa e fria. No entanto, posso estar enganado. 
Realidades e como podemos ver, a seca não é o único fator que contribui para a escassez de água por cá. Estes anos deviam ter servido para aprender alguma coisa, mas tenho as minhas dúvidas. Vamos ver até que ponto deixam chegar as barragens ao longo do verão.


----------



## Gates (12 Fev 2021 às 00:39)

O que precisávamos era de um mini-Nilo a correr de norte para sul, nascente em Montesinho e foz na Ria Formosa.
Na Europa central consegue-se ir do atlântico ao mediterrâneo em canais abertos em todo o tipo de terrenos. Acredito que cá também se poderia fazer uma rede mais humilde mas à nossa medida a medio/longo prazo e utilizando meios locais, em vez de grandes concessões Antes isso que mais autoestradas.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2021 às 09:39)

[/URL] 





Durante a noite, a barragem da Régua subiu dos 1800 para os 2800m3/s e nota-se bem no caudal do Douro agora de manhã.
Ainda assim longe das descargas de Quarta feira

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2021 às 09:54)

Pessoal cuidado com o offtopic
__________

Aguieira está há dias a sair com 500 m^3/h, caudal do Mondengo volta a subir com as chuvas na cordilheira. Mas ainda tem 20% de capacidade.

Douro disparou momentanemanete.

Cabril já acima dos 90% e ainda a receber 300 m^3/h constantes. Acredito que vá aguentar até aos 100%. 

Do lado da Iberdrola, Alcantara já com 2200 hm^3 *(70%)*, díria que foi a maior subida da albufeira nos últimos anos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2021 às 11:42)

Nascente do Alviela, Olhos de Água, a debitar muita água.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2021 às 11:53)

Entretanto o Alqueva chegou à cota 149,00m.
Está agora a 83,9% da sua capacidade.

Muito bom quando comparado com a bacia do Guadiana em Espanha.
A enorme albufeira de La Serena está somente a 19,7%. E Cijara a 31,3%.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2021 às 13:30)

A imagem do Terra hoje cerca das 11h19 dá uma boa ideia do volume dos cones dos aluviões transportados pelos rios, na sua foz.
Note-se como, no caso do Tejo, uma grande parte será depositada no Mar da Palha, antes do estreitamento do estuário: desde a foz mais a montante o rio alarga-se e a força da corrente diminui.
No caso do Guadiana o volume parece escasso.
Bem identificados o Mondego, o Vouga, o Douro e os rios do Minho.

Resolução 125m.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Fev 2021 às 13:57)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto o Alqueva chegou à cota 149,00m.
> Está agora a 83,9% da sua capacidade.
> 
> Muito bom quando comparado com a bacia do Guadiana em Espanha.
> A enorme albufeira de La Serena está somente a 19,7%. E Cijara a 31,3%.



E Alcântara que desde o dia 9 encaixou 434hm³.
Enchia um Alto Lindoso ou quase um Alto Rabagão..
Almendra continua também a subir, são 134hm³ desde o dia 9..

O Alto Rabagão continua o seu demorado enchimento..
Nota que a Cascata do Douro ontem produziu tanto como todas as Albufeiras em Portugal.
Que se Aldeavilla tenha turbinado Constantemente são mais 28800mwh


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

slbgdt disse:


> E Alcântara que desde o dia 9 encaixou 434hm³.
> Enchia um Alto Lindoso ou quase um Alto Rabagão..
> Almendra continua também a subir, são 134hm³ desde o dia 9..
> 
> ...



Aldeavilla é Miranda, Picote e Bemposta juntas.

Não sei se alguma vez foram feitos estudos para o aumento de potência de Alto Rabagão e Caniçada. Acho que mereciam.
Assim como o reforço da potência nas restantes barragens do Douro.

Está-me a fazer confusão Baixo Sabor Montante ter descarregado nos dias 9 e 10 sem estar cheia.


----------



## FJC (12 Fev 2021 às 14:37)

Barragem do Cabril, a 90% e com descarga de fundo aberta. Cerca de 220 m³... Estranho.... Sem previsão de chuva nos próximos dias....


----------



## baojoao (12 Fev 2021 às 15:33)

Foto 1:barragem da aguieira esta manhã.
Foto 2: rio Mondego nas Caldas da Felgueira (concelho de Nelas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (13 Fev 2021 às 00:36)

https://www.radiocampanario.com/ul...-muitos-anos-que-nao-estava-tao-cheia-c-fotos

Barragem da Vigia atinge a sua plenitude! Há muitos anos que não estava tão cheia (C/Fotos)

As chuvas persistentes das últimas semanas no Alentejo têm tido um claro impacto na cota de água das barragens e albufeiras da região.

A barragem da Vigia, no concelho de Redondo, aparenta ter beneficiado diretamente das chuvadas no Alentejo, sendo que, segundo os dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH) apresenta um armazenamento mensal de 100% até à data, em contraste com os 58,5% do mês passado.

A barragem da vigia encontra-se assim em plena capacidade.

Segundo os dados do SNIRH, em fevereiro de 2020, a Vigia apresentava 27% da sua capacidade total.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2021 às 06:45)

Aqui no Algarve as barragens nesta última semana subiram em média cerca de 3 metros!
ARADE SUBIU 6 METROS
Odelouca, Beliche, Odeleite, Bravura quase 3 metros!
Impressionante...
Tanta coisa com a chuva e as secas e basta chover uma coisinha de forma contínuada e pimba... Barragens cheias..
Não sei o porquê de tanto drama sempre com a falta de chuva e as barragens!


----------



## efcm (13 Fev 2021 às 13:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui no Algarve as barragens nesta última semana subiram em média cerca de 3 metros!
> ARADE SUBIU 6 METROS
> Odelouca, Beliche, Odeleite, Bravura quase 3 metros!
> Impressionante...
> ...


Quando estão vazias qualquer chuvinha faz as barragens subir alguns metros...

Quando começam a ter níveis de armazenamento decentes, a mesma chuvinha que em vazias as fazia subir uns metros, passa a fazer uma diferença de centímetros...


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2021 às 13:44)

efcm disse:


> Quando estão vazias qualquer chuvinha faz as barragens subir alguns metros...
> 
> Quando começam a ter níveis de armazenamento decentes, a mesma chuvinha que em vazias as fazia subir uns metros, passa a fazer uma diferença de centímetros...


Isso é óbvio pois a área da Albufeira aumenta muito 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (13 Fev 2021 às 13:50)

O que não é lógico é o comentário anterior ao meu que diz que qualquer chuvinha aumenta as barragens muitos metros e desvaloriza a falta de água...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2021 às 15:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui no Algarve as barragens nesta última semana subiram em média cerca de 3 metros!
> ARADE SUBIU 6 METROS
> Odelouca, Beliche, Odeleite, Bravura quase 3 metros!
> Impressionante...
> ...


No entanto ainda faltam mais de 8 metros de cota para o sistema Beliche-Odeleite chegar ao NPA


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 16:04)

O Mar da Palha vai castanho... hoje às 13h42.
A Estrela mantém a sua extensa cobertura nevosa.
E ainda se vê as zonas inundadas da lezíria, do Sorraia, por exemplo:


----------



## srr (13 Fev 2021 às 19:01)

O Tejo em Abrantes, Vai com uma carga de Poluição Enorme,

Visível a vista e ao cheiro. ( mesmo depois de um mês cheio acontece isto , imaginem no verão)


----------



## efcm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:02)

srr disse:


> O Tejo em Abrantes, Vai com uma carga de Poluição Enorme,
> 
> Visível a vista e ao cheiro. ( mesmo depois de um mês cheio acontece isto , imaginem no verão)


Alguém andou a aproveitar para fazer descargas poluentes, a ver se ficavam disfarçadas no meio da "cheia"...

A fabrioleo apesar de não sei quantas ordens para encerrar ainda continua a trabalhar


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2021 às 21:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No entanto ainda faltam mais de 8 metros de cota para o sistema Beliche-Odeleite chegar ao NPA



O armazenamento em Beliche é de 55.75%, portanto pouco acima de metade da barragem, mais ou menos ao nível de Abril de 2019. basta o próximo ano hidrológico ser mais seco e a barragem fica quase nas lonas novamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

O Tejo não tem caudal praticamente, Iberdrola continua a acumular, já nos 74%.

O único caudal que praticamente chega a Almourol é grande parte do Zêzere....


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2021 às 16:30)

Rio Mondego esta tarde, com um bom caudal e corrente superior ao habitual, mas tudo tranquilo, correndo dentro das margens.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2021 às 11:53)

*Chuva encheu mais de metade das barragens e afastou o cenário de seca*
Das 67 barragens existentes no país e que servem para regadio e abastecimento de água às populações, 18 estão no nível máximo e 22 estão muito próximas do volume total. Apenas dez estão abaixo dos 50% da sua capacidade de armazenamento.

https://www.agroportal.pt/chuva-encheu-mais-de-metade-das-barragens-e-afastou-o-cenario-de-seca/


----------



## A ver se chove (15 Fev 2021 às 12:03)

É bom para a electricidade, estes últimos dias a nossa percentagem de renováveis tem sido elevada

https://www.nowtricity.com/country/portugal/

Já diziam os antigos que água e vento são meio sustento


----------



## Illicitus (15 Fev 2021 às 14:02)

Tenho passado regularmente por uma das barragens que se mantém em níveis mais preocupantes, a Bravura. Penso que esteja a rondar os 30%.

Contudo, ontem, pela primeira vez já se notou alguma evolução. Fotos tiradas numa das extremidades, onde termina o concelho de Lagos e começa o de Monchique:

*17/01*












*14/02*











Mais ou menos na mesma posição. Através das eólicas da para ter ideia da evolução.


----------



## HFSantos (15 Fev 2021 às 14:38)

A ver se chove disse:


> É bom para a electricidade, estes últimos dias a nossa percentagem de renováveis tem sido elevada
> 
> https://www.nowtricity.com/country/portugal/
> 
> Já diziam os antigos que água e vento são meio sustento




Não conhecia esse site.
Costumo consultar neste:

https://www.electricitymap.org/zone/PT?solar=false&remote=true&wind=false


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2021 às 16:10)

Com o nivel do rio Douro estável e já sem ocupar o cais, vêm as habituais limpezas


----------



## A ver se chove (15 Fev 2021 às 18:05)

hugosant disse:


> Não conhecia esse site.
> Costumo consultar neste:
> 
> https://www.electricitymap.org/zone/PT?solar=false&remote=true&wind=false



O problema do Electricity Map é que contam as emissões em duplicado, na produção e depois na importação. Se nós produzimos a 100 g e exportamos para Espanha, não faz sentido Espanha aumentar as emissões em 100 g. E o valor para a hidro-bombagem é igual, usam um valor demasiado alto.

No Nowtricity um ponto a favor é que tem o histórico das emissões dos anos anteriores, dá para ter uma ideia do que vai reduzindo nas emissões e comparar a percentagem de energia hídrica em anos mais ou menos chuvosos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2021 às 18:38)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde agradável, para ir dar um passeio até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, e está totalmente reabastecida, com um grande nível de água, e com centenas de aves presentes, dos quais com mais abundancia destaco o galeirão, e a galinha de água.
Tanto o Rio Almonda, que o seu principal, e maior curso de água, que passa pelo interior da reserva, as outras linhas de água, ambos corriam com uma boa intensidade, e com elevado caudal.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2021 às 20:21)

*Barragem do Caia com 75% da sua capacidade (c/vídeo)*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é de 142 milhões e 290 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 229,95 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 74,9 por cento da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Os dados foram fornecidos à Rádio ELVAS pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia e dizem respeito à leitura feita esta segunda-feira, dia 15 de fevereiro.

Rádio Elvas


----------



## A ver se chove (16 Fev 2021 às 09:32)

A barragem da vigia também recuperou 

https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...-muitos-anos-que-nao-estava-tao-cheia-c-fotos

Acho que foi em 2017 ou 2018 que lá fui no Verão e praticamente não tinha água


----------



## aoc36 (16 Fev 2021 às 11:34)

Ainda ah assim tanto caudal nas barragens? A produção hídrica continua bem alta


----------



## Raposeira (16 Fev 2021 às 16:21)

Vejam o que subiu a Barragem de Alcântara em Espanha, e continua a subir ...

542 Hm3 numa semana   

_*"Embalse: Alcantara*_
*Agua embalsada (16-02-2021): 2.329 hm3   73.70%*
Variacion semana Anterior: 542hm3  17.15%
Capacidad: 3.160hm3

Misma Semana (2020):  2.088hm3  66.08%  
Misma Semana (Med. 10 Años): 2.062hm3  65.27%"


----------



## A ver se chove (17 Fev 2021 às 10:03)

aoc36 disse:


> Ainda ah assim tanto caudal nas barragens? A produção hídrica continua bem alta



Ontem ainda choveu no norte do país e devem estar a contar ainda com a chuva dos próximos dias.

Nas últimas horas a produção total esteve a chegar perto dos 80% só de hídrica, valores acima dos 90% de energia renovável, quase parecemos a Noruega.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2021 às 22:39)

Alcantara a caminho dos 2500 hm^3... não há muita chuva a cair na bacia do Tejo nos próximos tempos, mas podemos se calhar ver a albufeira a chegar ao limite se o ritmo continuar   O ritmo irá decrescer, caso não, a barragem está em pleno armazenamento em 10 dias.

Fatores a considerar: Temos Zêzere e Ocreza cheios, quase nos 95%. Do mesmo modo, não há tanta chuva prevista como a que caiu até agora na bacia do Tejo. As barragens podem muito bem continuar a descarregar lentamente o caudal de entrada e manter quase pleno armazenamento. Contudo, se Março for chuvoso, poderão haver problemas de cheias a jusante de Constância.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alcantara a caminho dos 2500 hm^3... não há muita chuva a cair na bacia do Tejo nos próximos tempos, mas podemos se calhar ver a albufeira a chegar ao limite se o ritmo continuar   O ritmo irá decrescer, caso não, a barragem está em pleno armazenamento em 10 dias.
> 
> Fatores a considerar: Temos Zêzere e Ocreza cheios, quase nos 95%. Do mesmo modo, não há tanta chuva prevista como a que caiu até agora na bacia do Tejo. As barragens podem muito bem continuar a descarregar lentamente o caudal de entrada e manter quase pleno armazenamento. Contudo, se Março for chuvoso, poderão haver problemas de cheias a jusante de Constância.



A situação do rio Tejo é muito interessante e ao mesmo tempo um aviso do que continuará a suceder nos próximos anos.
O armazenamento de água tem de ser uma realidade para os anos mais próximos. E Alcântara é importante em termos de manutenção de um caudal ecológico. Se atingir o máximo, Portugal pode lutar por um caudal maior do que o que tivemos nos últimos tempos de secura.
Outra questão é esta: o Tejo é o garante de água para o levante espanhol. Se estamos numa época de menor gasto de água nas culturas dessa zona, é natural que os transvases sejam poucos, a capacidade de retenção de água naquela zona é pequena. Daí o caudal do tejo se manter elevado à entrada de Alcântara. Logo que as culturas peçam mais água, as águas do Tejo são rapidamente desviadas para lá.
Era importante que viesse mais chuva nos próximos meses, para manter os níveis das barragens altos e para os lençóis freáticos ficassem bem abastecidos.
Desculpem algum off-topic.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2021 às 09:37)

Entretanto no noroeste, temos novamente os rios cheios.
900m3/s a entrar em Alto Lindoso. 
A albufeira está nos 93,3%.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

Alto Lindoso a abrir a descarga de fundo..
Continua a entrar muita água..
Criar encaixe para o fim de semana


----------



## Gates (19 Fev 2021 às 08:10)

Navegação no Douro retomada em determinados troços da via fluvial, anunciou a APDL.

A Administração dos Portos do Douro, Leixões e Viana do Castelo (APDL), anunciou esta Quinta-feira (dia 18 de Fevereiro), em comunicado, que, «após a verificação de melhorias hidrológicas e dos níveis dos caudais, restabeleceu a navegação nos seguintes troços da via fluvial do Douro: estuário desde o quilómetro 0 até à Ponte D. Luís I; albufeiras de Carrapatelo, da Régua, da Valeira e do Pocinho».

A abertura à navegação das áreas identificadas, detalhou a administração portuária, pretende possibilitar e acautelar as actividades de pesca local, nomeadamente da pesca do sável e da lampreia. A APDL tem estado a monitorizar o nível de águas na Via Navegável do Douro e verificou, em determinadas secções, uma normalização aos valores habitualmente registados em época de inverno. Recorde-se que a navegação no Douro, estava suspensadesde a passada Quarta-feira, 10 de Fevereiro, devido às condições meteorológicas adversas e ao aumento acentuado dos caudais do rio.

«A responsável pela jurisdição da Via Navegável do Douro mantém-se a acompanhar os trabalhos de aferição e recolocação do assinalamento do canal fluvial e solicita que os cuidados na navegação sejam mantidos, uma vez que poderão existir objectos flutuantes que, tendo em consideração as variações dos caudais habituais desta época do ano, poderão ter uma menor visibilidade», pode ler-se ainda no comunicado.

As limitações das áreas de navegação poderão ser consultadas em: http://douro.apdl.pt/.


----------



## srr (19 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Impressionante o ritmo de enchimento de Alcântara - Tejo ;

Alguém sabe de onde vem tanta agua ? Nos últimos 10 dias até tem chovido pouco ?
È degelo do nevão á Volta de Madrid ?

Já vá atingiu 2500 hm3 - 75% sendo o max 3160 hm3

Se a frente de sábado registar 40 - 60 mm em Espanha, estaremos na iminência de descargas em cima da hora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 12:45)

srr disse:


> Impressionante o ritmo de enchimento de Alcântara - Tejo ;
> 
> Alguém sabe de onde vem tanta agua ? Nos últimos 10 dias até tem chovido pouco ?
> *È degelo do nevão á Volta de Madrid ?*
> ...


O degelo já foi há um mês. Possivelmente tem a ver com o facto de janeiro ter sido incrivelmente chuvoso em grande parte de Espanha e de fevereiro, até agora, também ter sido bastante chuvoso por lá. Os solos estão completamente encharcados e, com temperaturas mais elevadas nos últimos dias, possivelmente tem ocorrido um grande degelo na serra de Gredos ou mesmo em serras mais longínquas.


----------



## Raposeira (19 Fev 2021 às 12:46)

srr disse:


> Impressionante o ritmo de enchimento de Alcântara - Tejo ;
> 
> Alguém sabe de onde vem tanta agua ? Nos últimos 10 dias até tem chovido pouco ?
> È degelo do nevão á Volta de Madrid ?
> ...


----------



## slbgdt (19 Fev 2021 às 19:05)

Não esquecer Gabriel e Galan na serra da Gata que também desagua em Alcântara e está a 80%


----------



## Raposeira (19 Fev 2021 às 20:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Não esquecer Gabriel e Galan na serra da Gata que também desagua em Alcântara e está a 80%


essa já esta a descarregar para alcântara


----------



## huguh (19 Fev 2021 às 23:08)

Gates disse:


> As limitações das áreas de navegação poderão ser consultadas em: http://douro.apdl.pt/.



graças a ter clicado no link fiquei a saber que existe aqui uma estação meteorológica que posso acompanhar! Top


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2021 às 23:45)

huguh disse:


> graças a ter clicado no link fiquei a saber que existe aqui uma estação meteorológica que posso acompanhar! Top


Aliás neste link há mais estações e dados no vale do Douro:
Sensores de Meteorologia

Por vezes o carregamento é algo lento.


----------



## HFSantos (20 Fev 2021 às 00:03)

Boa Noite,

Costumo ver o estado das albufeiras no inicio do tópico de 2018 (https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/)
Alguém pode confirmar se ainda consegue ver os esquemas e gráficos?

É só a mim que aparece o texto  sem gráficos?

Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 00:11)

hugosant disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Costumo ver o estado das albufeiras no inicio do tópico de 2018 (https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/)
> Alguém pode confirmar se ainda consegue ver os esquemas e gráficos?
> ...


Alguns gráficos estão sem dados, mas fora esses, sim, consigo ver tudo.
Também podes vê-los neste tópico, na primeira página, abrindo os "spoilers".


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 03:59)

A bacia do Tejo neste momento devia estar em alerta, não é só a barragem de Alcantara que está a encher como a maioria das barragens a montante da mesma também. Mas ainda não é sinal para alarmismos. Acho que as autoridades e entidades, com 50 anos de dados da barragem, deverão saber gerir melhor que nós.

O Fratel continua a receber abaixo de 500 m^3/s nos últimos dias e é apenas umas horitas, Alcantara está a descarregar devagarinho. Não queremos é ver a barragem a encher e depois se vier temporal terem que descarregar acima dos 3000 m^3/s, valor que já causa problemas graves a partir de Constância...


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2021 às 04:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A bacia do Tejo neste momento devia estar em alerta, não é só a barragem de Alcantara que está a encher como a maioria das barragens a montante da mesma também. Mas ainda não é sinal para alarmismos. Acho que as autoridades e entidades, com 50 anos de dados da barragem, deverão saber gerir melhor que nós.
> 
> O Fratel continua a receber abaixo de 500 m^3/s nos últimos dias e é apenas umas horitas, Alcantara está a descarregar devagarinho. Não queremos é ver a barragem a encher e depois se vier temporal terem que descarregar acima dos 3000 m^3/s, valor que já causa problemas graves a partir de Constância...


Alcantara tem enchido dessa forma significativa porque pouco ou nada tem turbinado. Se tivesse a turbinar a 100% (sairiam 1000m3/s), não tinha acumulado quase nada.
Quem gere as albufeiras de certeza que não tem gosto nenhum em fazer descargas, porque é deitar energia fora.
Acredito que nos próximos dias Alcântara venha a turbinar bastante, de forma a não efectuar descargas.

O nosso Alqueva este mês também já acumulou para cima de 700hm3. 

Entretanto Alto Lindoso e a Caniçada já ganharam algum espaço.

A Aguieira também já está novamente pronta a aguentar com o Mondego.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Fev 2021 às 11:56)

AnDré disse:


> Alcantara tem enchido dessa forma significativa porque pouco ou nada tem turbinado. Se tivesse a turbinar a 100% (sairiam 1000m3/s), não tinha acumulado quase nada.
> Quem gere as albufeiras de certeza que não tem gosto nenhum em fazer descargas, porque é deitar energia fora.
> Acredito que nos próximos dias Alcântara venha a turbinar bastante, de forma a não efectuar descargas.
> 
> ...



Portugal tem estado a produzir electricidade renovável em excesso.
Neste momento o Mwh vale 0.16€..
Estamos a exportar para Espanha e Espanha para Marrocos e França.

Não se turbina mais por isso mesmo.
Na península Ibérica só a eólica produz 15 Gwh neste momento..


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

O Rio Lima em fase de enchimento...

Mas não deve ultrapassar a zona relvada.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Fev 2021 às 14:44)

A chuva vai fazendo efeito..
Alto Lindoso a receber 494m³
Cabril a receber 464m³.
A ver se conseguem encaixar


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 17:56)

*Resumo das maiores bacias (Fevereiro 2021)*

Bacia do Guadiana

_Alqueva (18/02)_
Cota: *149,67 m; *VA:* 3545 hm^3 (85,4%)*
Maior caudal médio diário: *1527 m^3/s* no dia 5/02. (Isto é quase uma ofensa ao Tejo )​
Bacia do Tejo

_Fratel _
Maior caudal médio diário: *971,7 m^3/s *no dia 6/02​
_Cabril (20/02)_
Cota: *292,95 m; *VA: *660,9 hm^3 (91,8%)*
Maior caudal médio diário:* 424,0 m^3/s *no dia 6/02​
_Castelo de Bode (20/02)_
Cota: *119,55 m; *VA: *1016 hm^3 (92,8%)*
Maior caudal médio diário:* 385,0 m^3/s *no dia 6/02

_Almourol_
Maior caudal médio diário: *1085,8 m^3/s *no dia 6/02​
Bacia do Mondego

_Aguieira (20/02)_
Cota: *117,14 m; *VA: *292,2 hm^3 (69,1%)*
Maior caudal médio diário:* 784,7 m^3/s *no dia 10/02
_
Raiva_
Maior caudal médio diário: *515,6 m^3/s *no dia 10/02

_Ponte Açude sem dados
_​Bacia do Douro

_Pocinho_
Maior caudal médio diário:* 2034,16 m^3/s *no dia 10/02

_Valeira (com caudal do Sabor)_
Maior caudal médio diário:* 2593,70 m^3/s *no dia 10/02

_Régua (com caudal do Tua)_
Maior caudal médio diário:* 3453,03 m^3/s *no dia 10/02

_Carrapatelo_
Maior caudal médio diário: *4089,53 m^3/s *no dia 10/02

_Crestuma (com caudal do Tâmega)_
Maior caudal médio diário: *4521,60 m^3/s *no dia 10/02​
Nível Hidrométrico máximo: 5,02 m (Cais dos Banhos, Porto)

________
Comentário: Se do lado de Espanha não tivessem aprisionado o Tejo em albufeiras sem sentido nenhum, bem que podiamos ter mais um rio de fio de água. Contudo, temos o que se vê. É raro um rio de tamanha dimensão passar dos 1000 m^3/s....

Também é pena ver que cada vez menos estações no SNIRH enviam dados, a rede está cada vez mais degradada.


----------



## efcm (21 Fev 2021 às 16:52)

E finalmente a barragem da mula encheu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Rio Almonda em força máxima.


----------



## huguh (21 Fev 2021 às 22:33)

https://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/ma...e-inundada-e-sem-registo-de-danos-relevantes/

*Mau tempo: Zona urbana de Soure inundada e sem registo de danos relevantes*

*A zona urbana de Soure está hoje inundada, devido à chuva intensa que caiu no sábado e à subida do nível das águas dos rios, disse hoje à agência Lusa o presidente da câmara, referindo não existir danos de maior.*

*Segundo Mário Jorge Nunes, o Parque da Várzea, uma área de lazer onde se realizam feiras e que inclui parque infantil e campo de jogos, está submerso devido à subida do nível das águas dos rios Arunca e Anços.*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2021 às 09:11)

Ontem no caminho de Viseu-Figueira, duas grandes zonas: antes da Agueira sem inundações relevantes e a barragem ainda com boa capacidade de enchimento; depois da Aguieira com o Mondego muito cheio, a transbordar logo a seguir a Oliveira do Mondego, roçando as margens da N2 junto a Penacova. O Baixo Mondego com muitas inundações, nomeadamente na zona de Montemor e Maiorca


----------



## slbgdt (22 Fev 2021 às 13:27)

AnDré disse:


> Aldeavilla é Miranda, Picote e Bemposta juntas.
> 
> Não sei se alguma vez foram feitos estudos para o aumento de potência de Alto Rabagão e Caniçada. Acho que mereciam.
> Assim como o reforço da potência nas restantes barragens do Douro.
> ...



Além dos reforços de potência FradesII e Salamonde II, havia o projecto  de Paradela II que nunca avançou..

caniçada funciona como reservatório de bombagem e Alto Rabagão como armazenamento para o Verão


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 16:33)

Barragem de Alcantara em Espanha com *84,7%*. Pela minha previsão, 6 a 7 dias para pleno armazenamento, ou pelo menos chegar perto dos 95%.

Barragens do Zêzere em *95%*. Com a chuva ainda prevista é muito provável que haja descargas de 1000 m^3, pelo que o Tejo será um _afluente. _

Bacia do Tejo deverá continuar em atenção.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Fev 2021 às 18:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Barragem de Alcantara em Espanha com *84,7%*. Pela minha previsão, 6 a 7 dias para pleno armazenamento, ou pelo menos chegar perto dos 95%.
> 
> Barragens do Zêzere em *95%*. Com a chuva ainda prevista é muito provável que haja descargas de 1000 m^3, pelo que o Tejo será um _afluente. _
> 
> Bacia do Tejo deverá continuar em atenção.



Já estão as 3.
Castelo de Bode:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Fev 2021 às 18:38)

Pergunta 
De onde vem essa água toda que aparece de repente em todo o país... e que num ápice enche barragens com aumentos de cerca de 3 metros no Algarve por exemplo...
É que a chuva nem tem sido nada de especial neste Inverno.. 
Minha única explicação é o degelo a norte e centro e uns períodos de pluviosidade contínuos que fizeram com que terrenos ficassem saturados e assim pareça que choveu muito mais do que aquilo que realmente choveu...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 18:57)

slbgdt disse:


> Já estão as 3.
> Castelo de Bode:


Bem que pontaria que tive 

Mas pelo SNIRH são apenas 250 m^3/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pergunta
> De onde vem essa água toda que aparece de repente em todo o país... e que num ápice enche barragens com aumentos de cerca de 3 metros no Algarve por exemplo...
> É que a chuva nem tem sido nada de especial neste Inverno..
> Minha única explicação é o degelo a norte e centro e uns períodos de pluviosidade contínuos que fizeram com que terrenos ficassem saturados e assim pareça que choveu muito mais do que aquilo que realmente choveu...



Não esquecer o Outono, houve muitos sítios com anomalias positivas de precipitação em Outubro e Novembro. (principalmente o sul). O degelo em Janeiro mais a chuva dos últimos dias só aumentou ainda mais as barragens. Para além disso, tivemos quase 3 semanas seguidas sem grandes abertas de sol o que diminui substancialmente a água que evapora, ficando essa no solo e indo para os rios. 

Agora a precipitação ser nada de especial, isso depende muito do sítio. Em Faro, provavelmente.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Fev 2021 às 20:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que pontaria que tive
> 
> Mas pelo SNIRH são apenas 250 m^3/h



Na verdade são só 70m³ descarregados...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Fev 2021 às 22:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não esquecer o Outono, houve muitos sítios com anomalias positivas de precipitação em Outubro e Novembro. (principalmente o sul). O degelo em Janeiro mais a chuva dos últimos dias só aumentou ainda mais as barragens. Para além disso, tivemos quase 3 semanas seguidas sem grandes abertas de sol o que diminui substancialmente a água que evapora, ficando essa no solo e indo para os rios.
> 
> Agora a precipitação ser nada de especial, isso depende muito do sítio. Em Faro, provavelmente.


Em Faro a precipitação só não andou acima do normal mesmo em dezembro e em janeiro, tanto a primavera como o outono do ano passado foram bem chuvosos, e até fevereiro já está acima da média


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2021 às 23:09)

Início das descargas na Barragem de Castelo de Bode hoje:

E assim estão algumas barragens da região Sul.

Barragem do Monte da Rocha (o ano está enganado)

Barragem do Beliche, ontem:

Ainda é preciso muita chuva para algumas, como é o caso destas.

Barragem do Abrilongo após as chuvas da 1ª quinzena deste mês.

Entretanto, Barragem do Caia quase a *77%*. Vai aumentando lentamente agora.


----------



## frederico (22 Fev 2021 às 23:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Em Faro a precipitação só não andou acima do normal mesmo em dezembro e em janeiro, tanto a primavera como o outono do ano passado foram bem chuvosos, e até fevereiro já está acima da média



Faro está mais ou menos na média para o presente ano hidrológico graças ao mês de Novembro. Se falhar a Primavera o ano será seco. São sensivelmente 110 mm de precipitação média para a Primavera e uns 15 mm para o Verão.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Fev 2021 às 23:52)

frederico disse:


> Faro está mais ou menos na média para o presente ano hidrológico graças ao mês de Novembro. Se falhar a Primavera o ano será seco. São sensivelmente 110 mm de precipitação média para a Primavera e uns 15 mm para o Verão.


Não é mentira, mas também posso dizer que não fosse dezembro e janeiro e teríamos um ano incrivelmente chuvoso, é uma questão de perspetiva. Nos próximos dias está prevista alguma precipitação, esperemos para ver


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 05:37)

efcm disse:


> E finalmente a barragem da mula encheu.



Para comparar a variação do caudal de Domingo para Segunda, passámos na Lagoa Azul e na Barragem da Mula.

Observei que na Lagoa Azul o velho paredão vertia água não só pelo pequeno descarregador de superfície mas também pelos vários buracos na muralha; ainda visível também o transbordo pela margem esquerda contornando o paredão e ravinando o piso. Depois ponho umas fotos. Penso que esta pequena barragem merece alguma atenção da entidade competente responsável pela sua manutenção (quem é?).
















Para já ficam estas da Mula, da autoria de Cristina Bastos:

A escala quase não se vê, claro: a albufeira está no nível máximo a escoar pelo descarregador de superfície. O volume de descarga parece-me um pouco menor que o de Domingo:





Os destroços arbóreos flutuantes ainda lá estão. Nesta foto também é visível marca da altura acima do nível do descarregador que a água atingiu no pico da cheia de Sábado.





Um pouco mais a jusante, um aspecto da Ribeira:


----------



## Raposeira (25 Fev 2021 às 10:59)

Entretanto, por Espanha (Alcântara) começou hoje, a baixar o volume pela primeira vez nos últimos dias...

Entretanto já vai nos 86.25% e 2727.35 Hm3


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2021 às 11:09)

Raposeira disse:


> Entretanto, por Espanha (Alcântara) começou hoje, a baixar o volume pela primeira vez nos últimos dias...
> 
> Entretanto já vai nos 86.25% e 2727.35 Hm3



Estão a descarregar para Portugal ou sul de Espanha ?


----------



## efcm (25 Fev 2021 às 12:08)

Belver está ali com uns picos de entrada de água.

Será que estamos a receber água de Alcântara?


----------



## slbgdt (25 Fev 2021 às 12:15)

srr disse:


> Estão a descarregar para Portugal ou sul de Espanha ?



Turbinar para o Tejo.
Não há tranvases a partir de Alcântara


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2021 às 14:16)

efcm :

Qual o link para ver dados belver ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2021 às 14:34)

srr disse:


> efcm :
> 
> Qual o link para ver dados belver ?



Neste site podem encontrar vários dados das barragens e albufeiras atualizados e de forma mais simples e acessível.

 https://rios.vost.pt/


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 16:24)

Barragem do Alqueva bem composta:

_____________
Dados da Barragem do Caia ontem:

Cota: 230,21 mts

Volume: 146.355.000 m3

Percentagem: 77,03 %


----------



## efcm (25 Fev 2021 às 20:38)

joralentejano disse:


> _____________
> Dados da Barragem do Caia ontem:
> 
> Cota: 230,21 mts
> ...




Já faltou mais será que é este ano que a barragem vai descarregar?

É possível consultar online a cota da barragem ?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2021 às 21:17)

efcm disse:


> Já faltou mais será que é este ano que a barragem vai descarregar?
> 
> É possível consultar online a cota da barragem ?


Sim, tem vindo a recuperar ao longo deste Outono/Inverno porque tem chovido sempre qualquer coisa durante todos os meses. Terminou janeiro com cerca de 50% e aumentou de forma bastante significativa o volume de armazenamento com as chuvas do início deste mês, pois deram origem a cheias aqui na região. 
Quanto ao pleno armazenamento para puder fazer descargas, tudo depende de como serão os próximos meses. Pelas atuais previsões, Março não promete grande coisa agora ao início, mas podem haver surpresas ao longo do mês e em Abril. Eram necessários mais alguns dias de chuva como no início do mês para os cursos de água encherem de forma a que a cota chegasse ao nível de fazer descargas. Se a primavera fosse como no ano passado e com os solos mais saturados do inverno, penso que seria suficiente, mas duvido que isso aconteça dois anos seguidos. Vamos ver o que nos reserva. 

A Associação de Beneficiários do Caia tem um site onde quase todos os dias coloca os dados da barragem: https://www.abcaia.pt/


----------



## slbgdt (26 Fev 2021 às 21:13)

O Lima vai cheio...
Encoro de As Conchas
https://fb.watch/3V7N_MCBp1/


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Fev 2021 às 23:11)

slbgdt disse:


> O Lima vai cheio...
> Encoro de As Conchas
> https://fb.watch/3V7N_MCBp1/


Infelizmente a água do Lima nao é nada recomendável . È poluicão até dizer chega . Há 2 anos atrás junto ás ruínas de Aquis Querquennis eram vários os sinais de proíbição de tomar banho na barragem das Conchas devido á poluição . Mesmo em Touvedo e em Ponte da Barca a água nao tem muito bom aspecto. Não é so o Tejo que vem em estado lastimavel do lado de lá da fronteira.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

Luis Martins disse:


> Infelizmente a água do Lima nao é nada recomendável . È poluicão até dizer chega . Há 2 anos atrás junto ás ruínas de Aquis Querquennis eram vários os sinais de proíbição de tomar banho na barragem das Conchas devido á poluição . Mesmo em Touvedo e em Ponte da Barca a água nao tem muito bom aspecto. Não é so o Tejo que vem em estado lastimavel do lado de lá da fronteira.


A água até pode não ir muito limpa, mas o "cañón", que desconhecia, parece-me ser bem bonito


----------



## slbgdt (26 Fev 2021 às 23:39)

João Pedro disse:


> A água até pode não ir muito limpa, mas o "cañón", que desconhecia, parece-me ser bem bonito



Como disse o user Luis Martins, o Lima sofre bastante com explorações suínas do lado Espanhol


----------



## frederico (27 Fev 2021 às 16:58)

Luis Martins disse:


> Infelizmente a água do Lima nao é nada recomendável . È poluicão até dizer chega . Há 2 anos atrás junto ás ruínas de Aquis Querquennis eram vários os sinais de proíbição de tomar banho na barragem das Conchas devido á poluição . Mesmo em Touvedo e em Ponte da Barca a água nao tem muito bom aspecto. Não é so o Tejo que vem em estado lastimavel do lado de lá da fronteira.





slbgdt disse:


> Como disse o user Luis Martins, o Lima sofre bastante com explorações suínas do lado Espanhol



Desconhecia esta situação pois já fiz o percurso do Lima na Galiza e aquilo pareceu-me muito rural e despovoado. Que tal uma queixa às entidades europeias?


----------



## slbgdt (27 Fev 2021 às 17:28)

frederico disse:


> Desconhecia esta situação pois já fiz o percurso do Lima na Galiza e aquilo pareceu-me muito rural e despovoado. Que tal uma queixa às entidades europeias?



Situação bastante conhecida, com especial incidência na barragem das Conchas.
Fica uma pequena explicação 

https://www.minhodigital.com/news/galiza-exporta-para-portugal


----------



## A ver se chove (1 Mar 2021 às 09:20)

Nuns lados poluídos, noutros limpo. Acabamos por ter o mês com menos emissões de produção de electricidade, 86 g CO2eq/kWh, 53,5% de energia hidroeléctrica.

https://www.nowtricity.com/country/portugal/

89% de energia renovável num só mês não é nada mau


----------



## aoc36 (1 Mar 2021 às 10:14)

A ver se chove disse:


> Nuns lados poluídos, noutros limpo. Acabamos por ter o mês com menos emissões de produção de electricidade, 86 g CO2eq/kWh, 53,5% de energia hidroeléctrica.
> 
> https://www.nowtricity.com/country/portugal/
> 
> 89% de energia renovável num só mês não é nada mau


Esse é bem completo. 
Eu sigo este: https://www.electricitymap.org/map


----------



## LMMS (1 Mar 2021 às 21:35)

Um pico no caudal no pulo do lobo, de média de menos de 20 m3/s para 100 m3/s.
Após consulta em 2 estações próximas o motivo foi uma chuvada na zona.
E a barragem de Alqueva quase a atingir a cota 150.


----------



## LMMS (2 Mar 2021 às 00:35)

Estive aqui a analisar os dados do caudal no pulo do lobo, e a conclusão é que nem sempre em todos os invernos se vêem estes "pulos" no caudal.
Está previsto no futuro um transvase da água no Guadiana na zona do Pomarão para as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche e terá que ser nestas janelas de oportunidade que deverá ser feitos os transvases.
No inverno de 2014 chegou a ter um caudal de 1000 m3/s, isso é raro e só tem retorno em uma mão cheia de anos.
Existem registos no inverno de 2000/01 ter chegado a ter um caudal de 3200 m3/s e em Abril de 2013 (descarga Alqueva) de mais de 2800 m3/s.
Não tenho os registos das descargas de 2010 e 2011, mas o sistema de transvase terá que trabalhar com estes dados e serem muito expeditos em apanhar este tipo de caudais que são de poucos dias.
As descargas é fácil de controlar, mas nas chuvadas nem por isso.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2021 às 14:01)

*Albufeira do Caia já atingiu os 77,8 por cento da capacidade de armazenamento*

A albufeira do Caia, no distrito de Portalegre, atingiu 77,8 por cento da capacidade de armazenamento, o equivalente a cerca de 147,8 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Segundo o gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, Luís Rodrigues, a cota da superfície de água encontra-se nos 230,30 metros.

Luís Rodrigues adiantou que no ano passado, pela mesma altura, a albufeira do Caia tinha armazenados 55 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, ou seja, menos 93 milhões do armazenamento registado a 1 de março deste ano.

O mesmo responsável adiantou que mesmo que não chovesse mais este ano, a próxima campanha de rega encontra-se assegurada, e ainda sobra água para a campanha do ano 2022.

A albufeira do Caia, com capacidade para armazenar 203 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, e com uma capacidade útil de 190 milhões, serve os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte.


----------



## LMMS (2 Mar 2021 às 23:37)

Dados do ano hidrológico da Albufeira do Roxo até à data de 28 fevereiro. A cota sempre a subir (131.95) e uns interessantes 51.4 m/m de precipitação no passado dia 25/02, o que irá ajudar nos próximos dias a cota a subir de certeza.
Precipitação total neste ano hidrológico até fim de fevereiro - 485,2 m/m.
Está prevista mais chuva para o Sul nos próximos 10 dias, era muito bom ver todas as barragens do Sul do país chegar aos 50% neste ano hidrológico, a ver vamos se o São Pedro nos dá essa alegria.


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2021 às 01:00)

Um erro grosseiro nos relatórios semanais do SNIRH.
A barragem de Foz-Tua com a indicação de ter uma capacidade total de 340 mil dam3, quando na realidade são 106,1 mil dam3.
Resultado do erro, a percentagem do volume armazenado está errada.


----------



## srr (3 Mar 2021 às 11:45)

*Barragem Alcantara - Tejo

HÀ um cuidado de manter a quota entre 2750 e 2800, penso que será já gestão 
para o Verão.

Resumo;
03-03-2021 11:00 2775.54*
-0.63
*03-03-2021 10:00 2776.17*
-3.09
03-03-2021 04:00 2779.26
+2.36
02-03-2021 22:00 2776.90
-6.44
02-03-2021 16:00 2783.34


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2021 às 11:56)

MSantos disse:


> Embora a situação geral seja melhor do que nos últimos anos, ainda há espaço (e necessidade) para mais precipitação, principalmente a Sudoeste.


_Cannot load Facebook SDK. Disable any adblocker or tracking protection and try again._

Por alguma razão não está a dar...


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2021 às 12:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> _Cannot load Facebook SDK. Disable any adblocker or tracking protection and try again._
> 
> Por alguma razão não está a dar...



Quando publiquei estava a dar... Mas podem ver aqui:https://www.facebook.com/snirh.apambiente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2021 às 12:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> _Cannot load Facebook SDK. Disable any adblocker or tracking protection and try again._
> 
> Por alguma razão não está a dar...





MSantos disse:


> Quando publiquei estava a dar... Mas podem ver aqui:https://www.facebook.com/snirh.apambiente



Foi uma quebra momentânea do Facebook


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2021 às 14:35)

Barragem de Odivelas também a subir em flecha no mês de Fevereiro, estava na casa dos 38 hm3 no fim de Janeiro estando no fim de Fevereiro nos 61,5 hm3.
A ver se ainda neste ano hidrológico chega acima dos 70 hm3, calculo que possa chegar ainda neste mês de Março.





*Algumas curiosidades estatísticas desta barragem : *

*- O Volume máximo armazenado registado foi no dia 03/02/1977 com 98,09 hm3 (Capacidade Total Oficial é de 96 hm3)
*
_*- O Volume mínimo armazenado depois desta data foi registado no dia 31/10/1995 com 20,85 hm3, muito abaixo do volume morto que é de 26 hm3.

Dados desde 19/03/1972 a 28/02/2021 (10175 valores)
Percentil 25% - 30,42 hm3
Média - 46,54 hm3
Mediana - 40,71 hm3
Percentil 75% - 61,17 hm3*_


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 21:01)

Hoje segundo os ecos do radar do IPMA choveu bem na bacia do Mira e na Albufeira de Santa Clara.
Estou curioso para ver os registos para a cota dos próximos 2 dias.

Hoje a cota marca 114.74


----------



## LMMS (4 Mar 2021 às 21:14)

Infelizmente os ecos mais fortes foram a sul da Barragem de Santa Clara e os afluentes do Mira que levaram com essa água vão desaguar a jusante da Barragem.
É um eco no radar de +40m/m de rate, pouco tempo mas era água preciosa.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 17:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Conheço perfeitamente a zona (parte da minha família é originária do município de Alcoutim e estive dois anos a viver na Corte do Pinto) e posso-te logo dizer duas ribeiras na região que não vão dar a nenhuma barragem: Vascão e Foupana. No entanto, ambas são dos poucos habitats naturais que restam dum peixe de água doce raro e protegido: o saramugo.



Há outras menores. A ribeira de Alportel, onde o Macário queria fazer uma barragem, a ribeira de Carreiras, a ribeira de Oeiras, a ribeira de Terges e Cobres, a ribeira do Rio Seco, sendo que esta vai ter ao sapal de Castro Marim, ou uma ribeira que atravessa a serra de Serpa e cujo nome agora não me recordo. 

Já a ribeira de Alcoutim tem uma pequena barragem. 

Ainda vi saramugos na ribeira do Beliche antes da seca de 2005.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2021 às 17:07)

*Chuvas de inverno abasteceram Algarve para dois anos*

https://www.algarveprimeiro.com/d/chuvas-de-inverno-abasteceram-algarve-para-dois-anos-/37062-1


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2021 às 17:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Chuvas de inverno abasteceram Algarve para dois anos*
> 
> https://www.algarveprimeiro.com/d/chuvas-de-inverno-abasteceram-algarve-para-dois-anos-/37062-1


Ganhámos tempo para pensar um pouco na nossa vida... Estive a ver os dados de 2017(o último ano mais ou menos decente de chuva no Algarve) e estávamos bem melhor do que agora. Entretanto ainda falta Março e Abril. No acaso de serem secos podemos perder muita água rapidamente. A Primavera passada até foi bastante feliz nesse aspecto! O mote é poupar mas não sei se será bem o caso...


----------



## efcm (5 Mar 2021 às 18:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Conheço perfeitamente a zona (parte da minha família é originária do município de Alcoutim e estive dois anos a viver na Corte do Pinto) e posso-te logo dizer duas ribeiras na região que não vão dar a nenhuma barragem: Vascão e Foupana. No entanto, ambas são dos poucos habitats naturais que restam dum peixe de água doce raro e protegido: o saramugo.


Parecem ser ribeiras de pouca importância no caudal de água, mas extremamente importantes na fauna.


Talvez mesmo a melhor maneira de proteger o Saramugo e não deixar a região ficar sem água é a ligação ao Alqueva.


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 18:21)

efcm disse:


> Parecem ser ribeiras de pouca importância no caudal de água, mas extremamente importantes na fauna.
> 
> 
> Talvez mesmo a melhor maneira de proteger o Saramugo e não deixar a região ficar sem água é a ligação ao Alqueva.



O Vascão é a única que neste momento consegue manter água o ano inteiro.


----------



## Luis Martins (5 Mar 2021 às 19:17)

Boa notícia e fidedigna. Se formos olhar a certos comentários que por aqui são feitos até parece que há mais água no Atacama do que no Algarve . È sinónimo que tem chovido bem nas serras q , porque na Praia e na cidade a chuva é irrelevante , seja pela proximidade do mar ou pela impermebialização dos solos .


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2021 às 19:45)

vamm disse:


> https://fb.watch/42bhI-JC9y/



Que desperdício de água. O meu passatempo é usar o Google Earth e o Windy, a ver onde poderia ser feitas algumas barragens e o Algarve tem que esmiuçar onde as pode fazer, por muito pequenas que sejam.
Será que aqui bem perto da via do infante na Ribeira do Almargem não daria para fazer uma represa e alguns reforços laterais para se suster uma Albufeira nessa zona.

Aqui fica o mapa, fiz só de olhómetro


----------



## frederico (5 Mar 2021 às 19:49)

Se se metem barragens em todo o lado depois não chegam sedimentos ao litoral nem chegam nutrientes que são importantes para a fauna da Ria Formosa e do Golfo de Cádis.


----------



## efcm (5 Mar 2021 às 21:25)

Mais vale fazerem pequenos açudes ( não é este o nome  mas não me lembro do certo...) nas ribeiras que façam a água demorar mais tempo no percurso, de modo a que se possa infiltrar para abastecer os aquíferos.


----------



## Luis Martins (5 Mar 2021 às 23:02)

frederico disse:


> Se se metem barragens em todo o lado depois não chegam sedimentos ao litoral nem chegam nutrientes que são importantes para a fauna da Ria Formosa e do Golfo de Cádis.


E sem sedimentos a chegarem ao litoral lá se vai a areia das praias .


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2021 às 00:13)

LMMS disse:


> Que desperdício de água. O meu passatempo é usar o Google Earth e o Windy, a ver onde poderia ser feitas algumas barragens e o Algarve tem que esmiuçar onde as pode fazer, por muito pequenas que sejam.


Aí não existe desperdício! Isso é um sistema cársico. Existe sim uma boa entrada de água no aquífero Querença-Silves. No Algarve central é impossível ter barragens! Espero que pelo menos qualquer Algarvio entenda isso.


----------



## efcm (7 Mar 2021 às 00:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Aí não existe desperdício! Isso é um sistema cársico. Existe sim uma boa entrada de água no aquífero Querença-Silves. No Algarve central é impossível ter barragens! Espero que pelo menos qualquer Algarvio entenda isso.


Sabes qual é o nome exacto das pequenas represas que os árabes fizeram nos ribeiros do Algarve para que a água tenha tempo para se infiltrar e abastecer os aquíferos?


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2021 às 00:50)

efcm disse:


> Sabes qual é o nome exacto das pequenas represas que os árabes fizeram nos ribeiros do Algarve para que a água tenha tempo para se infiltrar e abastecer os aquíferos?


Também conheço por açude...talvez estejas a pensar numa azenha que é quando a água do açude é canalizada para fazer girar as pás de um moinho...não estou a ver outro nome...


----------



## LMMS (8 Mar 2021 às 10:29)

Esta Depressão dos ultimos dias, veio dar uma grande ajuda ao Alqueva, finalmente ultrapassou a cota 150, está neste momento nos 150,23, dificil ulrapassar os 151 este mês, a ver vamos se consegue.

*No gráfico de Volume Armazenado dá para ver bem o pico de subida no dia 5 de Março, foi uma montanha de água a entrar no Alqueva, foram cerca de 125hm3 de subida em poucos dias, isto é o mesmo que encher a barragem do Torrão em 3 dias!
E ainda pode subir mais nos dados de hoje, pois ontem caiu mesmo em cima da albufeira durante 10 minutos uma chuvada.*

Como se pode ver os caudais do Guadiana e da ribeira de Oeiras e do Ardila todos deram um pulo, a estação do Pomarão não registou o dia 5 de Março.


----------



## LMMS (8 Mar 2021 às 10:37)

A Barragem de Santa Clara tambem se nota um ligeiro incremente a partir do dia 5 em comparação com os incrementos de dias anteriores de 114,76 para 114,93, está atualmente nos 115,05, mesmo assim está muito abaixo da média. A Bacia do Mira está complicada de se manter acima dos 50%.


----------



## LMMS (8 Mar 2021 às 11:23)

A Barragem do Roxo é que está a subir e bem!
Neste momento já tem a sua capacidade nos 57,69%, quando no dia 22 Fevereiro registava 46%.
Já ultrapassou a cota 132.
No dia 25 de Fevereiro registou uma precipitação de 51,4 m/m.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2021 às 19:48)

Odelouca no final de Fevereiro tinha um volume armazenado de 113641 dam3, ou seja, um valor muito idêntico a Abril de 2018, o valor armazenado mais alto foi de 135490 dam3 em Abril de 2014. Desde que a barragem foi construída nunca atingiu a cota máxima.


----------



## LMMS (10 Mar 2021 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Odelouca no final de Fevereiro tinha um volume armazenado de 113641 dam3, ou seja, um valor muito idêntico a Abril de 2018, o valor armazenado mais alto foi de 135490 dam3 em Abril de 2014. Desde que a barragem foi construída nunca atingiu a cota máxima.



Neste momento está melhor, está com 118162 dam3


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2021 às 17:17)

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira do Caia - 10.03.2021*

Cota: 230,48 mts

Volume: 150.708.000 m3

Percentagem: *79,32 %*

Nota: O valor percentual indicado é calculado em relação à Cota de Descarga (190.000.000 m3).
_______________
Descargas já não vão haver. Ainda assim, chegar aos 80% é excelente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2021 às 17:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *Cota e Volume da Albufeira do Caia - 10.03.2021*
> 
> Cota: 230,48 mts
> 
> ...


Ainda assim, a recuperação neste ano hidrológico, no Sul, foi em grande parte notável! Se o próximo inverno for chuvoso, as barragens vão encher!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2021 às 18:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda assim, a recuperação neste ano hidrológico, no Sul, foi em grande parte notável! Se o próximo inverno for chuvoso, as barragens vão encher!


Não há dúvidas de que tem sido um ano hidrológico diferente daquilo que temos tido nos últimos anos. 80% de capacidade é um valor que a Barragem do Caia já não atingia desde fevereiro de 2015 segundo os dados do snirh. Descargas não faz desde 2014 e sim, se no próximo inverno não voltar a regra da seca, vão encher ainda mais.


----------



## efcm (10 Mar 2021 às 22:13)

Ainda pode chover mais até Abril, e de uma semana para a outra tudo pode mudar


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2021 às 14:59)

A ribeira do Beliche no passado tinha açudes mas estes açudes não eram feitos no leito principal, pois era feita uma vala que desviava parte da água para passar nas azenhas. Os açudes e os pegos são fundamentais para a fauna das ribeiras algarvias, mas no caso da ribeira do Beliche desapareceram devido aos seguintes factores:

- colocação de motores eléctricos de extracção de água nos pegos das ribeiras para rega;
- assoreamento devido à erosão das encostas motivada pelos incêndios e campanhas do triho;
- abandono das azenhas,
- destruição da floresta ripícola no passado com as limpezas totais das margens;
- fim da manutenção que se fazia no passado dos açudes e pegos. 

Seria interessante que houvesse projectos de recuperação ambiental destas ribeiras como já se faz na ribeira do Vascão. Recordo que um açude nunca deve impedir que os peixes subam as ribeiras! O saramugo extinguiu-se em algumas ribeiras nos últimos 20 anos por não haver açudes nem pegos com água no Verão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2021 às 16:32)

Recebi a ótima notícia de que, após o evento de 30 de novembro de 2020, a cascata do Pego do Inferno, em Tavira, voltou a correr, e neste momento corre com força. Muito bom depois de quase dois anos sem cascata (de janeiro de 2019 a novembro de 2020)!


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2021 às 19:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Recebi a ótima notícia de que, após o evento de 30 de novembro de 2020, a cascata do Pego do Inferno, em Tavira, voltou a correr, e neste momento corre com força. Muito bom depois de quase dois anos sem cascata (de janeiro de 2019 a novembro de 2020)!



Isso também se deve ao desvio da água para laranjeiras.


----------



## LMMS (16 Mar 2021 às 09:53)

E Alqueva continua a sua subida, por curiosidade gostava de saber qual o caudal transferido para as outras albufeiras, mas esses dados não estão consultáveis no SNIRH, se alguém sabe onde se poderia consultar esses dados agradecia.
Cota a dia 14/03/2021 nos 150.35.

Uma curiosidade, com a cota nestes valores uns meros 5cm de subida equivalem +/- à água de 4552 piscinas olímpicas (valor médio).


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2021 às 10:07)

*Barragem do Abrilongo está cheia mas a campanha de rega tem restrições*
A Barragem do Abrilongo, no concelho de Campo Maior, já está a fazer descargas, tal como noticiámos anteriormente, uma vez que atingiu a sua capacidade máxima. No entanto, para já, o início da campanha de rega ainda não é conhecido, mas terá restrições.

António Pinheiro, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Xévora, explica que, “tendo em conta a escassez de água que se verificou nos últimos anos, a direção da Associação, com o apoio dos seus associados, tem vindo a levar a cabo, campanhas de rega bastante criteriosas, para ter um uso eficiente de água, uma vez que, o facto de a barragem ter atingido a sua capacidade máxima foi atípica”.

“Quando há necessidade de regar uma cultura, em meados de março, ou fazer diluir o adubo, há necessidade de concentrar os produtores e, fazer uma abertura pontual para que a água não falte”, mas como adianta António Pinheiro, “o maior problema não se prende com a quantidade de água, mas sim é com a extensão da campanha de rega propriamente dita”.

Para colmatar este problema, “a Associação tenta concentrar ao máximo as campanhas de rega, para que não existam desperdícios de água”. A capacidade máxima da Barragem já foi atingida com 19.16 milhões de metros cúbicos úteis, estando já a fazer descargas, e para tal “contribuíram as chuvas de outono e inverno, que colocaram na Barragem cerca de 53% da sua capacidade”, adianta o presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Xévora.

António Pinheiro esclarece ainda que, “tendo em conta que, não se sabe como serão os próximos anos, em termos de chuva, e a Barragem tem um carater anual, é necessário estruturar campanhas de rega, para ter caráter plurianual, e que a cota máxima dê para duas a três campanhas de rega”.

Neste momento, nota-se um alívio para a campanha de rega, mas haverá regras e restrições. O início da campanha de rega ainda não está programada; será decidido ainda este mês, para que posteriormente seja comunicado aos agricultores.

Rádio Elvas

Um bom exemplo que as outras barragens deviam seguir para não se desperdiçar tanta água, visto já nunca se saber ao certo o que os próximos invernos reservam.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Abrilongo está cheia mas a campanha de rega tem restrições*
> A Barragem do Abrilongo, no concelho de Campo Maior, já está a fazer descargas, tal como noticiámos anteriormente, uma vez que atingiu a sua capacidade máxima. No entanto, para já, o início da campanha de rega ainda não é conhecido, mas terá restrições.
> 
> António Pinheiro, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Xévora, explica que, “tendo em conta a escassez de água que se verificou nos últimos anos, a direção da Associação, com o apoio dos seus associados, tem vindo a levar a cabo, campanhas de rega bastante criteriosas, para ter um uso eficiente de água, uma vez que, o facto de a barragem ter atingido a sua capacidade máxima foi atípica”.
> ...



Boa medida por parte da Associação. Quando se tem água em abundância é que se deve começar a usa-la com parcimónia, para que dure o mais tempo possível. Infelizmente o uso desregrado da água para a rega ainda é a norma em Portugal e urge mudar esta situação.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2021 às 10:30)

MSantos disse:


> Boa medida por parte da Associação. Quando se tem água em abundância é que se deve começar a usa-la com parcimónia, para que dure o mais tempo possível. Infelizmente o uso desregrado da água para a rega ainda é a norma em Portugal e urge mudar esta situação.


Exatamente! Acabar o verão de 2019 com apenas 5% da capacidade não é nada agradável e ainda pior quando não se sabe o que reserva o ano hidrológico seguinte. É verdade que são barragens que enchem depressa como é o caso do Lucefecit, que foi um caso idêntico, mas se não chover nada de especial, não há milagres.
A Barragem do Caia devia seguir o mesmo, visto também ter atingido valores críticos nos últimos anos. Pode ter chovido pouco nos invernos dos últimos anos, mas os 18% que tinha em 2018 e os 14% de 2019 não se justificam somente por isso, mas sim pela quantidade de água que sai durante o verão, pois tem sido sempre mais aquela que sai do que a entra. Penso que no verão passado já houve mais poupança e espero que os atuais 80% de armazenamento sejam geridos de forma correta. Muita gente crítica isso nos comentários que noticiam o armazenamento da Barragem porque sabem até demais como as coisas funcionam.


----------



## LMMS (21 Mar 2021 às 15:24)

O Armazenamento Mensal nas nossas Albufeiras monitorizadas está quase com um pleno de ALTO, sendo que só existem 4 abaixo dos 50% (Bravura, Monte da Rocha, Fonte Serne e Campilhas)
A Não Disponível no mapa penso ser a Barragem de Ranhados que desde 2020 que não tem dados atuais.
Fonte: SNIamb

No Ultimo relatório Semanal de dia 15/03/2021, relevo para a variação de *descida 31% *em *FAGILDE* e 12% na Caniçada e a subida de 5% na AGUIEIRA e 9% na VENDA NOVA.
Fonte : SNIRH


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2021 às 15:46)

*RIO TEJO QUASE SECO EM ALGUMAS REGIÕES*
*No rio Tejo, de pouco parece ter valido a chuva que caiu durante o inverno. O curso de água já está quase seco em algumas zonas do território português. Os ambientalistas culpam Espanha que dizem não ter em conta o equilíbrio ecológico do rio.*


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2021 às 15:50)

Um pouco de História, por aqui também não faz mal. Para quem não conhece o desvio que em tempos (Talvez século XVI) foi feito no Rio Tejo na zona de Alvega e que ainda por lá existem ruínas Romanas (Pegões).
Nesta imagem se pode ver onde estão os pegões e o curso do Rio Tejo que foi alterado.





*Podem ver este video do Arlindo Marques Ortiga 
*

que muito tem dado a cara a defender o Tejo, pois ainda ontem surgiram notícias onde se pode atravessar o rio a pé (perto desta zona). A culpa não é só dos espanhóis, pois essa zona já é a jusante de Belver e Fratel e se eles cumprem com o caudal ecológico definido, então não é fácil resolver o problema, talvez com a construção da Barragem de Alvito (540hm3) no rio Ocreza, só para gerir caudais e nunca para produção elétrica, é que o problema fica resolvido.

Aqui fica mais detalhado info sobre essas ruínas http://www.monumentos.gov.pt/Site/APP_PagesUser/SIPA.aspx?id=3357


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2021 às 15:56)

joralentejano disse:


> *RIO TEJO QUASE SECO EM ALGUMAS REGIÕES*
> *No rio Tejo, de pouco parece ter valido a chuva que caiu durante o inverno. O curso de água já está quase seco em algumas zonas do território português. Os ambientalistas culpam Espanha que dizem não ter em conta o equilíbrio ecológico do rio.*



Ia escrever sobre isso também. Essa noticia é de ontem.
Entretanto hoje à hora de almoço se virem na CMTV deu a subida do caudal do Tejo porque Espanha já está a mandar água.
um homem estava  a dizer que hoje o rio estava com 100m de largura, e ontem nem um palmo devia ter de altura...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2021 às 16:22)

huguh disse:


> Ia escrever sobre isso também. Essa noticia é de ontem.
> Entretanto hoje à hora de almoço se virem na CMTV deu a subida do caudal do Tejo porque Espanha já está a mandar água.
> um homem estava  a dizer que hoje o rio estava com 100m de largura, e ontem nem um palmo devia ter de altura...


Pois, o Rio Tejo seco não está, mas o seu caudal é muito desequilibrado devido ás barragens e é esse o principal problema, tal como o jornalista refere na notícia. Em algumas horas tem o caudal dentro do normal e noutras corre muito pouco, parecendo uma simples ribeira, o que é grave para o ecossistema. Infelizmente, deve ser um problema difícil de resolver.


----------



## srr (23 Mar 2021 às 16:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, o Rio Tejo seco não está, mas o seu caudal é muito desequilibrado devido ás barragens e é esse o principal problema, tal como o jornalista refere na notícia. Em algumas horas tem o caudal dentro do normal e noutras corre muito pouco, parecendo uma simples ribeira, o que é grave para o ecossistema. Infelizmente, deve ser um problema difícil de resolver.



È muito facil de resolver....um PSP ou GNR - em vez de, estar a pastar nas rotundas, andar a perguntar, para onde vou :

Fica um em cada barragem e obriga os gajos e deixar correr um fio de agua mínimo constante - é só carregar no botão.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2021 às 17:04)

E do lado espanhol? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (23 Mar 2021 às 17:15)

Stinger disse:


> E do lado espanhol?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Os moços de esquadra , pagos pelos Portugueses, nós é que precisamos da agua :-) ou pela ONU - é um ecossistema nacional/ibérico/Europeu/Mundial


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2021 às 17:29)

Com os transvases no lado espanhol até podem dizer que é o caudal máximo que podem mandar e nós levamos com o que eles podem lol. Tem de se fazer transvases do Mondego para o Tejo ou do Douro lol

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2021 às 18:11)

huguh disse:


> Ia escrever sobre isso também. Essa noticia é de ontem.
> Entretanto hoje à hora de almoço se virem na CMTV deu a subida do caudal do Tejo porque Espanha já está a mandar água.
> um homem estava  a dizer que hoje o rio estava com 100m de largura, e ontem nem um palmo devia ter de altura...



Estive a ver a reportagem e realmente, com a gestão de caudais assim, fica dificil, mas temos que ver que é somente nessa zona de Mação que esse problema surge. Com a Barragem do Alvito penso que o assunto ficava resolvido!

Como podemos ver aqui o que chega a Fratel é turbinado e ao contrário do que disse anteriormente, as barragens do Fratel e Belver pouco podem fazer. É Alcantara que decide os caudais e Portugal não está a fazer o que deve, pois os caudais ecológicos não estão a funcionar.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2021 às 14:41)

LMMS disse:


> Estive a ver a reportagem e realmente, com a gestão de caudais assim, fica dificil, mas temos que ver que é somente nessa zona de Mação que esse problema surge. Com a Barragem do Alvito penso que o assunto ficava resolvido!
> 
> Como podemos ver aqui o que chega a Fratel é turbinado e ao contrário do que disse anteriormente, as barragens do Fratel e Belver pouco podem fazer. É Alcantara que decide os caudais e Portugal não está a fazer o que deve, pois os caudais ecológicos não estão a funcionar.



Se a preocupação for manter um caudal ecológico no rio Tejo, o Fratel, apesar de ter uma albufeira pequena, é capaz de durante 10 dias manter um caudal permanente de 100m3/s sem receber água de nenhum afluente. 
100m3/s é um óptimo caudal ecológico.
Mas a função do Fratel é turbinar água para a produção eléctrica. Por isso, ora saem 600m3/s ora não sai nada. Com a agravante de que apenas 20% da sua capacidade é para armazenamento útil.

Não estou a ver construírem uma barragem (Alvito) para garantir um caudal ecológico no Tejo. Se a preocupação fosse essa, Pracana podia estar agora cheia para garantir um caudal no tempo seco. Mas também Pracana tem como função principal a produção de electricidade.


----------



## srr (24 Mar 2021 às 15:08)

É isso mesmo André - Já existe solução, fácil;

Mas quem manda é os DONOS disto tudo.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2021 às 21:20)

*Barragem do Caia tem 80% do seu volume máximo*
O volume de água armazenada na albufeira da Barragem do Caia é, ao dia de hoje, 24 de março, de 151 milhões e 836 mil metros cúbicos, com o nível da água à cota de 230,55 metros.

Este volume corresponde a 79,91 por cento da capacidade máxima da barragem, situada entre os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches.

Nos últimos sete dias, o nível da água subiu três centímetros.

Rádio Elvas

Demorou, mas lá chegou aos 80%. Os caudais dos cursos de água estão bastante baixos devido ao tempo seco que temos tido ao longo deste mês, especialmente na última semana e por isso, a subida tem sido pouco significativa. Vamos ver se Abril ainda faz subir mais um pouco o armazenamento.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2021 às 12:13)

O armazenamento da Barragem do Caia já tinha começado a descer um pouco, mas com a chuva dos últimos dias já voltou a recuperar. 

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 09.04.2021*

Cota: 230,54 mts

Volume: 151.675.000 m3

Percentagem: 79,83 %

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 12.04.2021*

Cota: 230,56 mts

Volume: 151.997.000 m3

Percentagem: 80,00 %


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2021 às 13:47)

A Barragem ainda tem aumentado alguns cm's.

*Cota e Volume da Albufeira do Caia - 23.04.2021*

Cota: 230,62 mts

Volume: 152.964.000 m3

Percentagem: 80,51 %


----------



## A ver se chove (17 Mai 2021 às 19:15)

Algumas fotos da barragem do Divor tiradas este fim-de-semana.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2021 às 16:59)

joralentejano disse:


> A Barragem ainda tem aumentado alguns cm's.
> 
> *Cota e Volume da Albufeira do Caia - 23.04.2021*
> 
> ...



Entretanto já começou a descida, a grande velocidade.
Ontem: 150.869.000 m3.


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2021 às 18:27)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto já começou a descida, a grande velocidade.
> Ontem: 150.869.000 m3.



Provavelmente já iniciou a campanha de regadio, daí a diminuição do volume acumulado.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2021 às 22:44)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto já começou a descida, a grande velocidade.
> Ontem: 150.869.000 m3.





MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente já iniciou a campanha de regadio, daí a diminuição do volume acumulado.


Sim, a campanha de rega normalmente tem início em Maio e o mês está a ser bastante seco pela região, portanto já começa a ser necessário regar.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2021 às 10:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, a campanha de rega normalmente tem início em Maio e o mês está a ser bastante seco pela região, portanto já começa a ser necessário regar.



Aqui pelo Ribatejo também já alagaram os talhões de arrozal, andam agora a semear por avião. A partir de agora o volume acumulado nas albufeiras vai cair de forma consistente. Aliado ao maior uso da água está também a maior secura estival, com temperaturas elevadas que aceleram a perda por evaporação.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jul 2021 às 11:05)

> *Câmaras de Odemira e Aljezur contestam corte de água aos pequenos consumidores pelos Regantes do Mira...*


Sul informação


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2021 às 14:25)

Albufeira da barragem da Paradela no Gerês.
Depois do esvaziamento para obras de impermeabilização do paredão de montante, no Verão de 2019, o enchimento iniciou-se em 24 de Outubro desse ano.

https://www.edp.com/pt-pt/historias-edp/reabilitacao-de-barragens

Nesta altura (28 de Julho) a cota situa-se nos 716,65 m, ou seja ainda cerca de 24 metros abaixo da cota máxima, correspondentes a 53,5% do volume de armazenamento.

https://rios.vost.pt/cavado


No dia 10 deste mês, era este o aspecto da albufeira, com o sempre extraordinário pano de fundo dos cimos do Gerês, na zona dos Cornos da Fonte Fria:







Pitões das Júnias avista-se do lado direito da imagem:







A imponência do relevo periférico e declive das margens torna aparentemente diminuto o desnível entre a cota presente e a cota máxima, mas mais próximo é que se tem uma ideia clara:












O nível ainda permite actividades de "lazer" como estas:












A alvíssima capela de São João da Fraga, em Pitões das Júnias, do lado esquerdo da imagem, avista-se a meia distância da Fonte Fria, logo por trás, e a sua impressionante localização acrescenta à paisagem um dramatismo muito próprio do Gerês:


----------



## Luis Martins (31 Jul 2021 às 18:06)

Subi á Fonte Fria em meados de Maio . Muita água ainda corria no alto da serra , no vale que existe ao lado da fonte Fria antes de chegar ao marco de fronteira , o chão estava completamente alagado.  Estava um grupo simpático de cabras a controlar os nossos passos na fraga da Brazalite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## A ver se chove (9 Ago 2021 às 09:47)

Deixo aqui umas fotos da Barragem da Aguieira no início deste mês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2021 às 14:45)

De volta a Lisboa, o rio Tejo visto do avião parecia uma autêntica ribeira... em algumas partes quase 90% do leito estava seco.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2021 às 15:23)

E eis que a 15 de Setembro, e diria que de forma inédita, temos a barragem de Pedrógão no Guadiana a descarregar.


A albufeira de Alqueva subiu ontem 9cm.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2021 às 18:53)

A Barragem do Caia aumentou 5cm entre ontem e hoje. Não é muito comum aumentar algo por esta altura ainda. 

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 14.09.2021​
Cota: 227,85 mts

Volume: 114.061.000 m3

Percentagem: 60,03 %

Chuva: 35,2 mm

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 15.09.2021​
Cota: 227,90 mts

Volume: 114.631.000 m3

Percentagem: 60,33 %

Chuva: 13,9 mm

ABCaia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2021 às 19:39)

Aqui a barragem do Beliche tb aumentou cerca de 6 cm!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2021 às 23:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Aqui a barragem do Beliche tb aumentou cerca de 6 cm!


Foi a agua que caiu na própria albufeira! Choveram ~60mm nessa zona...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Set 2021 às 00:38)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Foi a agua que caiu na própria albufeira! Choveram ~60mm nessa zona...


É o efeito "pluviómetro" ...foi a "lâmina"  de água que caiu na zona mais algumas escorrências das encostas laterais.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2021 às 12:45)

joralentejano disse:


> A Barragem do Caia aumentou 5cm entre ontem e hoje. Não é muito comum aumentar algo por esta altura ainda.
> 
> Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 14.09.2021​
> Cota: 227,85 mts
> ...



No final do Verão estar nos 60% também já não era mau de todo, quando comparado com o passado recente. Se o Outono/Inverno for generoso talvez se aproxime da quota máxima!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2021 às 23:44)

Ribeira de Odeleite hoje, começa a recarga da albufeira:











Fotos de Idalecio Goncalves


----------



## efcm (24 Set 2021 às 00:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ribeira de Odeleite hoje, começa a recarga da albufeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabes. +- que % de enchimento é que está odeleite ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2021 às 20:43)

A barragem de Beliche subiu e bem.



			SNIRH > Dados de Base
		


Dada a variabilidade da cota da albufeira, parece-me que a mesma efectuou descargas

Na Ribeira de Odeleite, um contentor foi parar ao Rio Guadiana https://regiao-sul.pt/2021/09/25/so...recolhe-contentor-a-deriva-no-guadiana/553183


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2021 às 14:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem de Beliche subiu e bem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh pá!

Olha!!! Eu de facto vi os dados e desacreditei-os devido à variabilidade, ate pensei que a estação tivesse com alguma anomalia. 
Incrivelmente não me passou pela cabeça a possibilidade de terem efetuado descargas, pois para mim nesta fase era impensável descarregam sem chegar á cota máxima

Mas... está a decorrer uma obra ou pintura nas comportas (descarregadores de superfície) da barragem de Odeleite que pode ter levado a essa tomada de decisão! Mas não tenho informações oficiais. 

O túnel de transvase deve estar como sempre aberto e ao descarregaram uma, a outra foi atrás.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2021 às 14:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eh pá!
> 
> Olha!!! Eu de facto vi os dados e desacreditei-os devido à variabilidade, ate pensei que a estação tivesse com alguma anomalia.
> Incrivelmente não me passou pela cabeça a possibilidade de terem efetuado descargas, pois para mim nesta fase era impensável descarregam sem chegar á cota máxima
> ...


Não pode ser.... há macacada nos dados...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2021 às 15:03)

Neste momento os dados não são fiáveis... Por algum motivo técnico, nada tem a ver com descargas. 
É impossível uma barragem a 40% subir de tal forma que tivesse que fazer descargas..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Set 2021 às 08:37)

Bom dia,
Em relação às barragens a barragem de Odeleite subiu cerca de 80 cm, a de Beliche tem os dados atrofiados mas deve ter subido o mesmo.
Em relação às outras barragens do Algarve só houve perdas de volume armazenado.

NOTA: isto de acordo com os dados recolhidos a 27 Setembro..

A barragem de Arade e Bravura já tem valores muito baixos nesta altura!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2021 às 20:55)

A barragem do Beliche está com 44.14 %.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Out 2021 às 15:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem do Beliche está com 44.14 %.


2 noites de chuva em Setembro e sobe cerca 5%. Já tivemos diversos Invernos Dezembro a Março que se calhar nem 1% subiu...dá que pensar... um pequeno milagre que no caso da Bravura está difícil de acontecer!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2021 às 20:16)

Quase todos os aquíferos do Algarve e metade dos do Baixo Alentejo estão poluídos​








						Quase todos os aquíferos do Algarve e metade dos do Baixo Alentejo estão poluídos
					

Entre poluição por nitratos e contaminação por azoto amoniacal



					www.sulinformacao.pt


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2021 às 22:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quase todos os aquíferos do Algarve e metade dos do Baixo Alentejo estão poluídos​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal tendo em conta o tipo de agricultura na região...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2021 às 11:21)

Mesmo assim quaisquer partidos ou associações ambientalistas são descredibilizados na praça pública quase  todos os dias! Qualquer problema ambiental detetado em Portugal são  sempre birras dos ambientalistas e não correspondem à realidade...

Já agora os níveis baixos dos aquíferos também não ajudam! Quanto mais baixos pior! Ainda vamos chegar ao ridículo de inutilizar alguns quando mais precisármos deles.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2021 às 13:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Mesmo assim quaisquer partidos ou associações ambientalistas são descredibilizados na praça pública quase  todos os dias! Qualquer problema ambiental detetado em Portugal são  sempre birras dos ambientalistas e não correspondem à realidade...
> 
> Já agora os níveis baixos dos aquíferos também não ajudam! Quanto mais baixos pior! Ainda vamos chegar ao ridículo de inutilizar alguns quando mais precisármos deles.


Depois temos ainda outro problema nos aquíferos que é a proliferação da água do mar nos aquíferos.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2021 às 13:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depois temos ainda outro problema nos aquíferos que é a proliferação da água do mar nos aquíferos.


Quanto a isso não sei onde li que não era tão grave pois há água com fartura! Fico curioso pois em 2005 com um ano seca era gravissímo e agora com anos repetidos de seca não se fala no assunto. Quase de certeza que a barragem de Odelouca também veio ajudar a poupar um pouco o Querença-Silves.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2021 às 16:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Quanto a isso não sei onde li que não era tão grave pois há água com fartura! Fico curioso pois em 2005 com um ano seca era gravissímo e agora com anos repetidos de seca não se fala no assunto. Quase de certeza que a barragem de Odelouca também veio ajudar a poupar um pouco o Querença-Silves.


Nem de propósito...a notícia até foi esta...já tem uns aninhos!
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/no-algarve-a-agua-subterranea-esta-mal-aproveitada_n39429


----------



## A ver se chove (21 Out 2021 às 11:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Mesmo assim quaisquer partidos ou associações ambientalistas são descredibilizados na praça pública quase todos os dias!



É normal, tem a ver com a forma como passam a mensagem. Tem que existir um equilíbrio, infelizmente existe sempre uma associação ambientalista que esteja contra algo.

Olha o caso da Zero, é contra a energia nuclear e querem uma sociedade com energia 100% renovável, mas depois bloqueiam a criação de novos parques eólicos e solares. É utópico, e é claro que com ideas destas vão ser descredibilizados.

Depois quando alertam para algo que até faz sentido, como bloquear a criação de culturas com uso intensivo de água em locais propensos a seca, ou explorações intensivas que contaminam os lençóis de água todos encolhem os ombros.


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2021 às 02:42)

Descida do nível da água em barragem do rio Lima revela antiga aldeia submersa
					

Albufeira do Alto Lindoso




					ominho.pt
				




Descida do nível da água em barragem do rio Lima revela antiga aldeia submersa​







Alguns edifícios que estão submersos junto à Barragem do Alto Lindoso, entre Ponte da Barca e Ourense (Galiza), estão a ser revelados conforme desce o nível da água armazenada na principal albufeira daquela estação hidroelétrica localizada no rio Lima, em pleno Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês. A ponte sobre o rio Cabril é o que mais salta à vista do lado português, enquanto do outro lado da margem é possível ver o que resta da antiga aldeia espanhola de Aceredo, ‘afundada’ em 1992 para a construção da barragem.














						Mais imagens mostram aldeia submersa que emergiu no rio Lima
					

Aldeia fantasma de Aceredo




					ominho.pt


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2021 às 12:28)

A confirmar-se as previsões para o fim-de-semana, a aldeia rapidamente voltará a ficar submersa.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2021 às 22:56)

A barragem do  Funcho cedeu nesta última semana 9% da sua capacidade à do Arade resultando num ganho de 11% nesta última. Assim o Funcho ficou nos 71% e Arade nos 36%. As melhores barragens no Algarve são a do Funcho com 71% e depois Odelouca com 56%.
Odelouca e Funcho serão as reservas estratégicas no Algarve em caso de crise hídrica. Todas as outras barragens já estão abaixo dos 50%.
Destaque para a Bravura com 14% e à beira do estado crítico.
A manter se este cenário de fraca ou nula pluviosidade as barragens vão continuar a descer principalmente as de uso agrícola.


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2021 às 01:33)

as cheias no Zêzere e no Ocreza devem ser jeitosas...

todas as estações a montante estão com 80-100mm em pouco mais de 24hr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2021 às 18:10)

Agreste disse:


> as cheias no Zêzere e no Ocreza devem ser jeitosas...
> 
> todas as estações a montante estão com 80-100mm em pouco mais de 24hr.


Felizmente existem albufeiras para acumular, Cabril nem a 50% está


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2021 às 21:58)




----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2021 às 14:33)

Notou-se bem o aumento do caudal de entrada na albufeira em Cabril. O volume de entrada chegou temporariamente perto dos 300m3/s. De qualquer forma a albufeira está nos 51,3%. 
Pracana subiu para os 61,4%.

Mas onde as subidas foram mais evidentes foram nas albufeiras da Serra da Estrela. Ficaram praticamente todas cheias.

No noroeste as subidas foram muito ligeiras.

De qualquer forma o evento contribuiu para um importante aumento da percentagem de água no solo.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2021 às 16:35)

AnDré disse:


> Notou-se bem o aumento do caudal de entrada na albufeira em Cabril. O volume de entrada chegou temporariamente perto dos 300m3/s. De qualquer forma a albufeira está nos 51,3%.
> Pracana subiu para os 61,4%.
> 
> Mas onde as subidas foram mais evidentes foram nas albufeiras da Serra da Estrela. Ficaram praticamente todas cheias.
> ...



Ainda muita chuva tem que cair para esverdear o mapa. Infelizmente vamos entrar novamente num período de maior estabilidade, sem grande precipitação prevista...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2021 às 16:41)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda muita chuva tem que cair para esverdear o mapa. Infelizmente vamos entrar novamente num período de maior estabilidade, sem grande precipitação prevista...


Ainda é uma diferença significativa num curto espaço de tempo, embora ainda hajam regiões com percentagem de água no solo bastante baixo, é uma pena não virem mais uns dias de chuva, tem sido recorrente termos 2/3 dias de chuva e depois semanas de estabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2021 às 20:34)

Boas,

Algumas fotos que fiz hoje em Aceredo - Galiza, antiga aldeia submersa pelas águas da Albufeira do Alto Lindoso em 1992.

Em alturas de seca a aldeia fica visível, o nível da albufeira está muito baixo, apesar de ser uma região extremamente chuvosa.

Normalmente, acima destas casas, estão muitos metros de água (dezenas).

A propósito, em Lóbios a gasolina 95 está a 1.529.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2021 às 09:20)

Snifa disse:


> Algumas fotos que fiz hoje em Aceredo - Galiza, antiga aldeia submersa pelas águas da Albufeira do Alto Lindoso em 1992.



Bom dia,

Mais algumas também de ontem:


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2021 às 13:55)

Rio Paiva em Nodar, São Pedro do Sul




Ovelhas na sombra apesar de o carro estar a marcar apenas 9ºC às 11h, achei curioso.








fotos de 7/11


----------



## LMMS (2 Dez 2021 às 15:03)

É bom estar atento e acompanhar o que está a se passar em Alto Lindoso, neste momento com 15% de capacidade e a apenas 5mts da cota de não puder turbinar e as previsões para os próximos dias dão acumulados de 100m/m na zona, a ver vamos se vai acontecer.
Se em Janeiro e Fevereiro não acumular +360 m/m em cada mês, quem gere essa barragem vai ter dores de cabeça, esperemos não ver o Lima sem água.
Touvedo está cheia, mas pode não chegar para ajudar nos estragos.
Em Espanha Las conchas está a 31% de capacidade.

Segundo estas previsões o panorama não é muito animador!


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2021 às 16:06)

LMMS disse:


> É bom estar atento e acompanhar o que está a se passar em Alto Lindoso, neste momento com 15% de capacidade e a apenas 5mts da cota de não puder turbinar e as previsões para os próximos dias dão acumulados de 100m/m na zona, a ver vamos se vai acontecer.
> Se em Janeiro e Fevereiro não acumular +360 m/m em cada mês, quem gere essa barragem vai ter dores de cabeça, esperemos não ver o Lima sem água.
> Touvedo está cheia, mas pode não chegar para ajudar nos estragos.
> Em Espanha Las conchas está a 31% de capacidade.
> ...


Alto Lindoso está com um volume armazenado inédito. Nunca, desde que entrou em funcionamento, teve com um armazenamento tão baixo.
Alto Rabagão, a grande albufeira que dá força à bacia do Cávado está nos 32,5%. Também aí é preciso recuar a 1999 para se ver um volume tão baixo.
Isso deve-se não só à pouca precipitação verificada mas essencialmente ao preço astronómico a que está a energia. Por isso, mesmo que chova, dificilmente as albufeiras cuja função principal é a produção de energia, encherão.


----------



## LMMS (3 Dez 2021 às 19:50)

*Isto explica muita coisa!*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2021 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

A decisão de acabar com as centrais a carvão levaram à decisão de aproveitar ao máximo a energia hídrica.
Como o vento também não abunda - mais temporais=mais vento - resta-nos o solar e pouco mais, já que a produção a partir do gás natural está também inflacionada.
Este será o nosso futuro, ninguém pense noutro quadro. Barragens esmifradas. E no pico do verão, com os naturais problemas de produção do sector solar, eventualmente com pouco vento, sem água, o risco de apagões é bem real.
Restará, porventura, a compra de energia a outros países, gerada a partir do nuclear e do carvão, fontes "confiáveis"...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2021 às 22:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> gerada a partir do nuclear e do carvão


O nuclear é uma fonte de energia totalmente limpa, nada comparável com o carvão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2021 às 22:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A decisão de acabar com as centrais a carvão levaram à decisão de aproveitar ao máximo a energia hídrica.
> Como o vento também não abunda - mais temporais=mais vento - resta-nos o solar e pouco mais, já que a produção a partir do gás natural está também inflacionada.
> ...


Para mim, solar só em auto-consumo, grandes centrais só destroem os ecossistemas. Continuem a encher hectares e hectares e hectares de painéis solares e depois veremos o resultado disso, em relação à fauna e flora dessa região a médio-longo prazo, mas depois não se queixem disso, que é em prol das energias limpas e sustentáveis. 

Em relação ao fecho das centrais a carvão foi demasiado rápido sem terem uma solução para o problema. Ora, o meu ponto de vista tendo conhecimentos da área e faço a comparação com uma casa, as centrais a carvão são a base  é como os pilares duma casa, se tirarmos alguns pilares da casa, vai dar mau resultado e a casa pode até ruir e o mesmo se passa na produção de energia, temos a hídrica (que depende da chuva), solar (funciona das 8h ás 17h e depende do sol), eólica (depende do vento), só ficamos com o gás natural como base e sob a qual tenho sérias dúvidas, que consiga colmatar as falhas que o carvão suportava especialmente no sul do país, ou seja, na hora do aperto recorremos à importação a preços altos e depois isso vai fazer aumentar o preço, basta existir uma pequena falha e o sul fica literalmente ás escuras e todos estamos recordados quando falhou há uns meses a linha da França para a PI e até causou um apagão em várias zonas do país. 

Energias limpas são uma excelente medida mas tem que haver suporte base que possa colmatar as falhas.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2021 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para mim, solar só em auto-consumo, grandes centrais só destroem os ecossistemas. Continuem a encher hectares e hectares e hectares de painéis solares e depois veremos o resultado disso, em relação à fauna e flora dessa região a médio-longo prazo, mas depois não se queixem disso, que é em prol das energias limpas e sustentáveis.


Bom bom era uma vaga de frio à antiga! com esta conjetura queria ver o sistema elétrico a aguentar...


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2021 às 23:34)

LMMS disse:


> Ver anexo 691
> 
> *Isto explica muita coisa!*


Explica apenas uma pequena parte da coisa. Porque o essencial foi dito nas mensagens que se seguiram. 
Mesmo que Novembro tivesse sido chuvoso, face ao atual mercado energético, a albufeira de Alto Lindoso estaria em circunstâncias semelhantes. Isto porque toda a hídrica afluente seria usada para a produção de energia, diminuindo o consumo de gás natural e a importação de energia.


----------



## LMMS (4 Dez 2021 às 00:23)

AnDré disse:


> Explica apenas uma pequena parte da coisa. Porque o essencial foi dito nas mensagens que se seguiram.
> Mesmo que Novembro tivesse sido chuvoso, face ao atual mercado energético, a albufeira de Alto Lindoso estaria em circunstâncias semelhantes. Isto porque toda a hídrica afluente seria usada para a produção de energia, diminuindo o consumo de gás natural e a importação de energia.



Alguém deve estar neste momento, muito agarrado a cartas meteorológicas e a rezar a todos os santinhos para que venha muita água, falo em especial no Alto Lindoso, mas não só, pois todas as que dependem do Cávado, também o cenário não é muito bom. Com Alto Rabagão a 35%, Venda Nova e Salamonde ainda estão folgadas e espero que assim fiquem como reserva para os próximos meses, Frades com os 1000MW, vai dar uma grande ajuda.
André, espero que os responsáveis por estas barragens já tenham percebido, que vão ter muito cuidado para a próxima, pois o dinheiro não é tudo. Lá diz o ditado, "Que quem tudo quer, tudo (pode) perder", perdem eles e Portugal e os Portugueses.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2021 às 07:00)

LMMS disse:


> Alguém deve estar neste momento, muito agarrado a cartas meteorológicas e a rezar a todos os santinhos para que venha muita água, falo em especial no Alto Lindoso, mas não só, pois todas as que dependem do Cávado, também o cenário não é muito bom. Com Alto Rabagão a 35%, Venda Nova e Salamonde ainda estão folgadas e espero que assim fiquem como reserva para os próximos meses, Frades com os 1000MW, vai dar uma grande ajuda.
> André, espero que os responsáveis por estas barragens já tenham percebido, que vão ter muito cuidado para a próxima, pois o dinheiro não é tudo. Lá diz o ditado, "Que quem tudo quer, tudo (pode) perder", perdem eles e Portugal e os Portugueses.


Se tivermos um inverno e uma primavera com valores normais de precipitação, com bastante vento e sem grandes períodos de dias secos, Alto Lindoso acabará por encher. Assim como Paradela (no Cávado) e Cabril (no Zêzere). 
Já Alto Rabagão muito dificilmente encherá ao longo desta estação húmida. Tinha que chover mesmo muito e haver muita bombagem para a albufeira encher.
Venda Nova, Salamonde e Caniçada muito dificilmente esvaziam. Até porque são provavelmente o melhor armazenamento de energia do país. Nas horas de ponta a Caniçada recebe a água turbinada de Salamonde e Venda Nova, nas horas de vazio e havendo eólica, a água da Caniçada volta, por bombagem, àquelas albufeiras.


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2021 às 12:38)

A falta de precipitação tem afetado a produção hidroelétrica, que tem estado muito abaixo da média.
*11/2021*






*11/2020*





"Energia afluente diária aos aproveitamentos hidroelétricos, no mês selecionado, e regime médio para esse mês. A energia afluente é calculada com base nos caudais afluentes aos aproveitamentos. O regime médio é calculado com base numa série de 40 anos."

Algo que poderia atenuar o preço da eletricidade seria cascata do Douro e outras barragens de fio de água entrarem em ação e substituir o gás como produção de base.
Mas ainda não houve precipitação suficiente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2021 às 14:14)

Crise/Energia: Consumo de eletricidade aumenta 4% em novembro devido ao frio​








						Crise/Energia: Consumo de eletricidade aumenta 4% em novembro devido ao frio
					

O consumo de eletricidade aumentou 4%, em novembro, impulsionado pelo frio que se fez sentir, corrigindo para 0,8% considerando os efeitos da temperatura e do n




					odigital.sapo.pt
				




O Índice de produtibilidade das hidroeléctrica foi de apenas 0.37 em Novembro, por norma, a média é de 1.


----------



## LMMS (6 Dez 2021 às 12:34)

Aqui ficam uns dados para se puder comparar os invernos desde 2014 até o que vai ser este.
Dados da Estação da Ameijoeira, no rio Castro Laboreiro que é um afluente do rio Lima a montante da Barragem do Alto Lindoso, donde toda a água lá vai parar.
Como se pode ver os dados do Nível Hidrométrico instantâneo apesar de dados incompletos em todos os invernos passou dos 4mt nesta estação e atualmente está abaixo dos 1.90mt. Hoje e nos próximos dias está previsto muita chuva naquela zona, vai ser interessante verificar se teremos valores acima dos 4mts.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2021 às 12:31)

″Em Portugal consumimos dois Alquevas.″ País perdeu 20% da disponibilidade de água em duas décadas
					

No final do século, o Algarve terá metade da água que hoje tem disponível, isto porque os gastos em Portugal são demasiado elevados, alertam os investigadores.




					www.tsf.pt


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2021 às 23:21)

Passei hoje pelo alto rabagao e aquilo está bem baixo 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2021 às 23:48)

joralentejano disse:


> ″Em Portugal consumimos dois Alquevas.″ País perdeu 20% da disponibilidade de água em duas décadas
> 
> 
> No final do século, o Algarve terá metade da água que hoje tem disponível, isto porque os gastos em Portugal são demasiado elevados, alertam os investigadores.
> ...


Essa dos "passar de 1,2 a 4/5 secas por década" a mim diz-me zero, 1 seca muito grande e intensa como a de 2004-06 pode ser bem mais que grave que vários períodos secos de menor intensidade e duração


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2021 às 01:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa dos "passar de 1,2 a 4/5 secas por década" a mim diz-me zero, 1 seca muito grande e intensa como a de 2004-06 pode ser bem mais que grave que vários períodos secos de menor intensidade e duração


Sim, mas penso que a ideia passa um bocado por aí. Vai haver um maior número de secas, mas umas mais graves que outras.
A precipitação é cada vez mais irregular e cai num curto espaço de tempo e assim é difícil abastecer as barragens na sua totalidade, principalmente as de maior dimensão. No entanto, o problema não está só na falta de chuva, mas sim também na falta de poupança de água. Acho que já se sabe até demais que nunca temos um inverno chuvoso garantido, mas ainda assim continua-se a apostar fortemente na agricultura intensiva e gasta-se água com fartura no verão. No caso das regiões mais a Norte, os motivos pela falta de água são outros e acho que se deviam procurar soluções para fazer face a períodos de menor precipitação, como é o caso do atual. Ainda hoje passaram imagens do Alto Lindoso e o estado da barragem é impressionante.
 Nos últimos anos até temos tido alguma sorte, como aconteceu em Março de 2018. Vamos ver o que aparece ao longo dos próximos meses...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2021 às 03:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, mas penso que a ideia passa um bocado por aí. Vai haver um maior número de secas, mas umas mais graves que outras.
> A precipitação é cada vez mais irregular e cai num curto espaço de tempo e assim é difícil abastecer as barragens na sua totalidade, principalmente as de maior dimensão. No entanto, o problema não está só na falta de chuva, mas sim também na falta de poupança de água. Acho que já se sabe até demais que nunca temos um inverno chuvoso garantido, mas ainda assim continua-se a apostar fortemente na agricultura intensiva e gasta-se água com fartura no verão. No caso das regiões mais a Norte, os motivos pela falta de água são outros e acho que se deviam procurar soluções para fazer face a períodos de menor precipitação, como é o caso do atual. Ainda hoje passaram imagens do Alto Lindoso e o estado da barragem é impressionante.
> Nos últimos anos até temos tido alguma sorte, como aconteceu em Março de 2018. Vamos ver o que aparece ao longo dos próximos meses...


Certo, a minha crítica não era a insinuar que não há problemas de falta de água, era que gosto pouco daquele tipo de linguagem de alguém que devia saber melhor


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2021 às 09:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda hoje passaram imagens do Alto Lindoso e o estado da barragem é impressionante.


Entretanto com a chuva destes dias a cota da albufeira já subiu da cota 288,8m para os atuais 293,3m. 
Lamas de Mouro está há várias horas a acumular precipitação. A estação segue com 183,2mm acumulados desde o dia 1 até ao momento.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2021 às 18:15)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto com a chuva destes dias a cota da albufeira já subiu da cota 288,8m para os atuais 293,3m.
> Lamas de Mouro está há várias horas a acumular precipitação. A estação segue com 183,2mm acumulados desde o dia 1 até ao momento.


No mesmo período, a Figueira acumulou nem 30 mm, e outros lugares estão ainda pior...


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2021 às 18:09)

Aqui ficam alguns dados hidrométricos da estação no rio Castro Laboreiro (Ameijoeira) e ficou muito abaixo do esperado pico de 4mt, se ficando pelos 2.7mts e a subida de Volume Armazenado depois da passagem da Depressão Barra também não é nada de especial, ainda muito abaixo dos 85hm3 (valor mínimo em Dezembro de 2020), está atualmente abaixo dos 69hm3 e confirmou-se que choveria acumulados de +150 m/m. A Estação do IPMA de Lamas de Mouro está perto dos 200 m/m para o mês de Dezembro até hoje dia 12/12/2021.
Mas isto é muito pouco, para os Próximos 10 dias não se prevê chuva, se Janeiro e Fevereiro não acumular acima da média Alto Lindoso vai ter problemas.

Como se pode ver a Barragem esteve 5 dias sem turbinar (4 a 8 Dezembro) e bastou acumular um pouco para turbinarem um pouco, mas estão mais contidos, não passou dos 35 m3/s, quando passou de afluente médio de mais de 70m3/s.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2021 às 10:06)

Hoje, com o preço médio do MWh quase nos 300€, nem Castelo de Bode (reserva de água para a grande Lisboa) escapa à turbinação para produção de energia elétrica.
Alto Lindoso já turbinou uma boa parte do que acumulou nos últimos dias e Alto Rabagão já está nos 29,8% (também em constante produção).


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2021 às 17:00)

Hoje o preço médio do MWh ultrapassou pela primeira vez os 300€ (302,48€/MWh). A previsão para amanhã é 309,20€/MWh.

Resultado: Alto Lindoso já turbinou tudo o que entrou no inicio do mês (voltou à cota 288,7m).
Na bacia do Cavado, Alto Rabagão está nos 28,9% e Paradela nos 26,5%. Vilarinho das Furnas tem sido poupada (reserva?) e está nos 68,5%.

No Zêzere, Cabril está nos 38,6% e Castelo de Bode nos 66%.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2021 às 17:30)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje o preço médio do MWh ultrapassou pela primeira vez os 300€ (302,48€/MWh). A previsão para amanhã é 309,20€/MWh.
> 
> Resultado: Alto Lindoso já turbinou tudo o que entrou no inicio do mês (voltou à cota 288,7m).
> Na bacia do Cavado, Alto Rabagão está nos 28,9% e Paradela nos 26,5%. Vilarinho das Furnas tem sido poupada (reserva?) e está nos 68,5%.
> ...



Felizmente deve chover alguma coisa para a semana o que poderá contribuir com algum reforço hídrico.


----------



## LMMS (17 Dez 2021 às 00:38)

Saiu à pouco mais uma atualização ECMWF e como se pode ver para o Alto Lindoso se espera acumulados para estes 10 dias de 170 m/m. O índice de água no solo no Alto Lindoso está bastante favorável, pois as ultimas chuvadas ajudaram muito e está acima de 99, pelo que se (percebe!) o motivo de estarem a turbinar tanto mesmo sem quase água na albufeira.  Os preços da eletricidade estão ao rubro!
Se a previsão acertar, estes acumulados irão ter um impacto muito maior do que os últimos  tiveram no enchimento da albufeira, de certo iremos ver a cota subir mais rápido e deverá chegar aos 85hm3. É esperar para ver se vai sair a sorte grande às operadoras e Janeiro e Fevereiro, como será?


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2021 às 13:38)

Rio Vouga hoje de manhã, a Norte de Ribafeita, no concelho de Viseu, ainda marcava 2ºC por lá às 10h da manhã a  250m de altitude.
Tendo em conta que hoje nem houve grandes inversões na zona de Viseu, e que estavam 8ºC no alto, a 450m, parece ser mais uma zona com bom potencial para inversões.




















Localização:








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.fr


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2021 às 15:42)

Para já nesta primeira vaga desta depressão a linha de maior instabilidade de precipitação está a passar a sul do Alqueva, mas irá dar um bom contributo para quase todas as albufeiras no sul do País, e a esta hora 15:35 as albufeiras mais beneficiadas foram Santa Clara, Monte da Rocha e Roxo e também as albufeiras mais pequenas a sul do Alqueva.

Como se pode ver nesta imagens de satélite (15:35), a segunda vaga já não irá beneficiar o sul do País!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2021 às 16:37)

LMMS disse:


> Para já nesta primeira vaga desta depressão a linha de maior instabilidade de precipitação está a passar a sul do Alqueva, mas irá dar um bom contributo para quase todas as albufeiras no sul do País, e a esta hora 15:35 as albufeiras mais beneficiadas foram Santa Clara, Monte da Rocha e Roxo e também as albufeiras mais pequenas a sul do Alqueva.
> 
> Como se pode ver nesta imagens de satélite (15:35), a segunda vaga já não irá beneficiar o sul do País!
> 
> Ver anexo 760


Isso ainda não é a segunda vaga, é parte da primeira e parte da segunda.  Se vires um mapa com as linhas de atividade frontal, entende-se melhor...


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2021 às 16:44)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso ainda não é a segunda vaga, é parte da primeira e parte da segunda.  Se vires um mapa com as linhas de atividade frontal, entende-se melhor...


Tens razão, é a segunda parte da primeira vaga!


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2021 às 14:52)

Preço de mercado da eletricidade dispara para novo máximo histórico de 360 euros por MWh​
E perante isto, não há chuva que encha as albufeiras destinadas à produção de energia elétrica.
Mantém-se todas em ritmo de descida.

Na bacia do Cávado, Alto Rabagão está nos 25,6%, Paradela nos 24,2% e V. Furnas nos 62,7% (desceu 6% em 5 dias)
Alto Lindoso está nos 13,6%.
Cabril no Zêzere está nos 36%.


----------



## FJC (22 Dez 2021 às 09:08)

AnDré disse:


> Preço de mercado da eletricidade dispara para novo máximo histórico de 360 euros por MWh​
> E perante isto, não há chuva que encha as albufeiras destinadas à produção de energia elétrica.
> Mantém-se todas em ritmo de descida.
> 
> ...


Deveria existir um limite mínimo para parar a produção hídrica numa barragem!! Ainda segunda e terça vi o Zêzere em produção o dia todo. Tem de se meter travão nisto em anos assim!!! 
Porque as albufeiras estão vazias, não é só pela seca! Se não turbinassem as cotas não desviam assim tanto! É pela ganância da produção eléctrica para aumentar os lucros da EDP!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Dez 2021 às 09:17)

E depois do que choveu até ao momento não me parece de todo que influencie o que quer que seja nas barragens particularmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve..


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2021 às 09:41)

FJC disse:


> Deveria existir um limite mínimo para parar a produção hídrica numa barragem!! Ainda segunda e terça vi o Zêzere em produção o dia todo. Tem de se meter travão nisto em anos assim!!!
> Porque as albufeiras estão vazias, não é só pela seca! Se não turbinassem as cotas não desviam assim tanto! É pela ganância da produção eléctrica para aumentar os lucros da EDP!!!


Mas a função da maioria das grandes barragens é a produção de energia elétrica, caso contrário não existiriam, certo?
Existem limites nas barragens que têm mais funções para além da produção de energia elétrica, por exemplo: Aguieira, Castelo de Bode, Alqueva... 

Alto Lindoso, barragens do Cávado, Cabril (Zêzere), etc, são tudo barragens que servem para produzir energia. Numa altura em que o preço da eletricidade está a preços astronómicos, limitar a produção hídrica iria provocar um apagão! E isto não é só um problema nacional. Passa-se o mesmo em Espanha.
O mercado é ibérico e hoje (e por estes dias) temos muita água a correr no Tejo e no Douro. Não porque tenha chovido em Espanha, mas porque também lá estão com o mesmo problema.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2021 às 14:29)

Preço da eletricidade no mercado grossista ibérico sobe para novo máximo​
O preço da eletricidade no mercado grossista atingirá um novo recorde na quinta-feira, tendo sido fixado em 383,67 euros por megawatt-hora (MWh), 6,5% mais caro do que hoje, o anterior máximo histórico.

Após bater sete recordes nos últimos nove dias, o preço da eletricidade será 26,8% mais caro do que há uma semana e será nove vezes superior ao da quarta quinta-feira de dezembro do ano passado, o feriado da véspera de Natal (39,94 euros).

Em qualquer caso, com esta queda, a eletricidade excederá mais uma vez a barreira dos 300 euros/MWh pelo oitavo dia consecutivo.

Até agora este mês, o preço médio da eletricidade situa-se nos 259,35 euros/MWh, 34% acima da média registada em novembro (193,43 euros/MWh) e quase 29,6% acima da de outubro (200,06 euros/MWh), o mês mais caro da história.

*No resto dos mercados europeus, os preços também excederão 300 euros/MWh: em França, o preço médio será de 416,44 euros/MWh; em Itália, 413,88 euros/MWh; no Reino Unido, o preço médio será de 386 euros/MWh (328,60 libras/MWh) e na Alemanha custará 300,73 euros/MWh.

Os aumentos de preços que afetam uma grande parte da Europa devem-se, entre outros fatores, à subida do preço do gás nos mercados internacionais, que é utilizado em centrais elétricas de ciclo combinado e que fixa o preço de mercado na maioria das vezes do dia, e ao aumento do preço dos direitos de emissão de dióxido de carbono (CO2).*

Portugal e Espanha partilham o mesmo mercado grossista e o preço médio da eletricidade é igual entre os dois países.

_________________________________________________________________

Perante este cenário, não se espera que haja redução da produção da eletricidade através da energia hídrica. É bom que chova muito no noroeste e em toda a bacia do Douro, porque a eólica, mesmo com os bons índices de produtividade que temos tido neste mês de Dezembro, não está a ser suficiente.


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2021 às 15:17)

Como se pode ver aqui em termos de vento, tem sido muito fraco e as previsões para os próximos 3 e 5 dias assim o mostram em termos de acumulação de vento.
A previsão de mais vento é na Serra da Estrela perto da Covilhã (150km/h) e aí não tem aerogeradores. Este modelo DWD dá mais vento (Rajadas) para depois do Natal.

Ora, barragens onde se produz mais energia, quase à míngua e sem vento em quantidade, não é nada bom!


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2021 às 12:31)

Já se começa a ver o efeito da pluviosidade neste últimos 5 dias no país, os dados hidrométricos da Ameijoeira no rio castro laboreiro atingiram o valor máximo este mês e pelo que tem chovido hoje por lá, irá de certo subir bem mais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2021 às 17:58)

A Barragem do Caia tem subido uns cm's nestes últimos dias com alguma precipitação. Nada de significativo, mas melhor que nada.

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 17.12.2021​
Cota: 227,29 mt

Volume: 107.680.000 m3

Percentagem: 56,67 %

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 23.12.2021​
Cota: 227,31 mt

Volume: 107.907.000 m3

Percentagem: 56,79 %

ABCaia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Dez 2021 às 00:54)

Estranhamente a Barragem de Odeleite e Beliche subiram mais de 5% em comparação com o boletim de 20 Dezembro o que para mim e completamente surpreendente.. Já que não choveu nada de especial para justificar tal subida tão acentuada..


----------



## LMMS (28 Dez 2021 às 10:54)

LMMS disse:


> Já se começa a ver o efeito da pluviosidade neste últimos 5 dias no país, os dados hidrométricos da Ameijoeira no rio castro laboreiro atingiram o valor máximo este mês e pelo que tem chovido hoje por lá, irá de certo subir bem mais.
> 
> Ver anexo 810



E hoje a Albufeira já ultrapassou os 82 hm3 de água, está com 82.7 hm3 concretamente, mas ainda muito longe dos 370.8 hm3 que foi o máximo em 2021. Está com caudal de entrada de +/- 100 m3/s, pelo que consegue encaixar, caso não turbine cerca de 8.5 hm3 por dia. As previsões para os próximos 3 dias para aquela zona é de - 30 m/m de acumulado, pelo que será difícil manter esse caudal, mas deve chegar aos 90 hm3 até ao fim do mês!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2021 às 14:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Estranhamente a Barragem de Odeleite e Beliche subiram mais de 5% em comparação com o boletim de 20 Dezembro o que para mim e completamente surpreendente.. Já que não choveu nada de especial para justificar tal subida tão acentuada..


Boas! Senão saíres do covil não vês nada! Choveu bem nas serras! A ajudar a isso a  bacia de Odeleite e Beliche estão na confluência dos poucos eventos desde Setembro pelo que tinham alguma humidade nos solos à priori. Já o Funcho/Arade subiram só 1% porque toda a bacia tinha os solos praticamente secos.
Ainda assim acho que acabaram por ser as serras do Sotavento onde choveu mais no evento principalmente no 24 e 25. Ou seja o Barlavento teve uma boa rega mas ficou pelo caminho, outra vez...
Neste momento Odeleite e Odelouca têm água para abastecimento público até ao final de 2022. A campanha agrícola é que contínua a ser problema. Tudo depende também de como decorrerão os próximos 5 meses.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2021 às 14:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Estranhamente a Barragem de Odeleite e Beliche subiram mais de 5% em comparação com o boletim de 20 Dezembro o que para mim e completamente surpreendente.. Já que não choveu nada de especial para justificar tal subida tão acentuada..



A estação de São Brás de Alportel vai com 129,2mm este mês.



LMMS disse:


> E hoje a Albufeira já ultrapassou os 82 hm3 de água, está com 82.7 hm3 concretamente, mas ainda muito longe dos 370.8 hm3 que foi o máximo em 2021. Está com caudal de entrada de +/- 100 m3/s, pelo que consegue encaixar, caso não turbine cerca de 8.5 hm3 por dia. As previsões para os próximos 3 dias para aquela zona é de - 30 m/m de acumulado, pelo que será difícil manter esse caudal, mas deve chegar aos 90 hm3 até ao fim do mês!


O grande incremento da eólica e a redução do consumo energético por estes dias pouparam a hídrica, que até beneficiou da bombagem. 
Para os próximos dias, com o teletrabalho em vigor e com estas temperaturas amenas, o preço da eletricidade não deve subir para valores exagerados. E como tal, a hídrica deverá ser poupada.


----------



## LMMS (28 Dez 2021 às 15:09)

Aqui fica o resumo com a Percentagem de água no solo desde dia 20 a 27/12/2021!


----------



## slbgdt (28 Dez 2021 às 18:06)

Energia eólica abasteceu todo o consumo de eletricidade do país durante parte da madrugada
					

Não é inédito, mas é um fenómeno que não acontece todos os dias: esta madrugada, durante aproximadamente uma hora, a produção eólica em Portugal ultrapassou o consumo de eletricidade na nossa rede elétrica




					expresso.pt


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Dez 2021 às 20:14)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de São Brás de Alportel vai com 129,2mm este mês.
> 
> 
> O grande incremento da eólica e a redução do consumo energético por estes dias pouparam a hídrica, que até beneficiou da bombagem.
> Para os próximos dias, com o teletrabalho em vigor e com estas temperaturas amenas, o preço da eletricidade não deve subir para valores exagerados. E como tal, a hídrica deverá ser poupada.


Esse valor para a estação que e nem e nada de especial. 
Em Alcoutim a precipitação registada rondou os 55 mm creio.. 
Mas lá está são albufeiras com características muito próprias que nem e preciso muito para encher. 
No Algarve central e Barlavento as albufeiras pouco ou quase nada subiram. Daí ter estranhado os valores..


----------



## LMMS (28 Dez 2021 às 20:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esse valor para a estação que e nem e nada de especial.
> Em Alcoutim a precipitação registada rondou os 55 mm creio..
> Mas lá está são albufeiras com características muito próprias que nem e preciso muito para encher.
> No Algarve central e Barlavento as albufeiras pouco ou quase nada subiram. Daí ter estranhado os valores..


Como se pode ver pela imagem que postei da acumulação de água em comparação do dia 20 para 27 tanto as zona mais oeste como leste do Algarve estão neste momento com valores de 41 a 80%, mas precisava de muito mais chuva para se ver mesmo as albufeiras a subir de forma acentuada, mas infelizmente as previsões de chuva a 10 dias não dão mais água para o sul.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2021 às 20:52)

joralentejano disse:


> A Barragem do Caia tem subido uns cm's nestes últimos dias com alguma precipitação. Nada de significativo, mas melhor que nada.
> 
> Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 17.12.2021​
> Cota: 227,29 mt
> ...


Mais uns cm's:

Cota e Volume da Albufeira - 28.12.2021​
Cota: 227,36 mt

Volume: 108.477.000 m3

Percentagem: 57,09 %

AB Caia


----------



## slbgdt (29 Dez 2021 às 02:42)

LMMS disse:


> E hoje a Albufeira já ultrapassou os 82 hm3 de água, está com 82.7 hm3 concretamente, mas ainda muito longe dos 370.8 hm3 que foi o máximo em 2021. Está com caudal de entrada de +/- 100 m3/s, pelo que consegue encaixar, caso não turbine cerca de 8.5 hm3 por dia. As previsões para os próximos 3 dias para aquela zona é de - 30 m/m de acumulado, pelo que será difícil manter esse caudal, mas deve chegar aos 90 hm3 até ao fim do mês!



O Alto Lindoso tem umas características bastante singulares, embora seja um rio relativamente pequeno na realidade da península, o facto de atravessar várias serras permite o encaixe de muita água rapidamente.
Neste momento recuperou 10 mts em relação ao nível histórico atingido há dias.
É uma pena não poder ter bombagem mas devido à sua condição excepcional é impossível.
Touvedo tem estado a turbinar sem receber água do Alto Lindoso, porque devido à sua área hidrográfica consegue ter umas entradas consideráveis.

No Cávado, que consegue ter a mesma potência instalada que Sines e Pego juntas, apenas as mais altas barragens e com menos entradas se mantêm bastante baixas.
Venda Nova e Salamonde têm aproveitado para bombear água e estão cheias.

Permite a poupança do alto Rabagão que foi sacrificado estes meses para alimentar a cascata do Cávado..
Juntamente com Paradela, vão demorar bastante a recuperar e dificilmente será este ano..

Pelo Douro espanhol, se ricobayo acabou o verão a 11%, e criou bastante polémica em Espanha, juntamente com Belesar, mas que permitiu que a cascata portuguesa fosse funcionando, neste momento vai enchendo porque o Esla beneficiou das chuvas caídas junto ao cantabrico que provocaram cheias históricas no Ebro. 
Tanto Almendra como ricobayo que armazenam grande parte da capacidade do Douro espanhol mantém ainda percentagens pequenas..
Basta rezar para que o AA suba de novo..


----------

